# Hera's Bikini Season Prep



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

As I head into another decade of my life I fear heading the same way as so many of my peers; slow and steady fat gain. I see it on facebook all the time! I'm at a time in my life where work and personal life are at the forefront of my mind and I can see how it's displacing my focus on training and diet. If I let this continue I'll gradually develop into a big ol' frump! :laugh: So I'm nipping it in the bud now.

Since October I've dropped a stone and managed to get back to the weight and size that I was before last years weight gain. I'm now venturing into new territory, where I should actually start to develop some definition and muscle. Whilst I've been really slim before (6 years ago) I was incredibly unhealthy; under eating and under nourished (I was literally covered in bruises from malnutrition). This will be the first time in my life where I'll be healthy and slim  It's a really great feeling 

I'll be tracking my stats as a I go.

*UPDATED STATS:*

*14/02/2015*

*Waist -* *27*

*Hips - *35.75

*Thigh - *22.25

*Here's me a stone before & now:*










Having dropped a stone of fat, it's now time to really create some definition and shape!

As always, any constructive criticism welcome. And of course, support and general chit chat very welcome too 

Thanks for looking


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Here are my first food pics of my new journal:

Smoked salmon salad for breakfast:



BBQ spiced chicken breast salad:



I'm forcing myself not to work this weekend, despite how tempted I am. I've worked the past three weekends which I think has affected my general motivation with everything. I'm hoping that I nice relaxed weekend off will mean that I'm raring to go on Monday...launching back into training  I'll still keep my diet clean this weekend though! Fillet steak tonight! Yeah baby


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Not gonna lie I wondered who the hell had been made a mod when I saw this post in the most recent and the name was black! Lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

m575 said:


> Not gonna lie I wondered who the hell had been made a mod when I saw this post in the most recent and the name was black! Lol


Ha ha. Just me with a new name


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good luck with this. Did you make the spiced chicken yourself? It looks really nice....do you have a recipe perchance?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Good luck with this. Did you make the spiced chicken yourself? It looks really nice....do you have a recipe perchance?


I confess to cheating a bit with that one...the seasoning is from Tesco...just various herbs and spices that they've labelled as BBQ. All natural stuff though i.e. no msg etc


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Good luck Hun!! I think it's a good idea to create a workout u know u will stick to no point going in all guns blazing if u know u won't stick it. And well done getting the fish in...damn I can't eat the stuff at all just makes me gag


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Good luck Hun!! I think it's a good idea to create a workout u know u will stick to no point going in all guns blazing if u know u won't stick it. And well done getting the fish in...damn I can't eat the stuff at all just makes me gag


Thank you  Yeah, I'm trying to adopt a routine that is a lifestyle; there's no way I can keep up some ruthless, hardcore routine.

I actually quite like fish  But I do need to get more creative with it.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Best of luck 

Keep posting meals, I like nicking ideas


----------



## JR8908 (Aug 17, 2012)

I think tabata training works well, do good luck with this. I thought tabata was 20 secs on/off for 4 mins however?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mark2021 said:


> Best of luck
> 
> Keep posting meals, I like nicking ideas


Will do 



JR8908 said:


> I think tabata training works well, do good luck with this. I thought tabata was 20 secs on/off for 4 mins however?


I think it varies? I'm not sure if there's one absolute timing that should be used...I could be wrong?


----------



## JR8908 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hera said:


> Will do
> 
> I think it varies? I'm not sure if there's one absolute timing that should be used...I could be wrong?


I'm not 100% sure either, I just thought that tabata was 20 on/off and something like a 30/30 would be classed as hiit. Either way it will work nicely.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Day one of getting back to some degree of exercise. Once my breakfast has gone down I'll crack on. It's so much nicer when the weather is good; I can do it outside which feels quite freeing.

Diet is still on form and today I am feeling ever so slightly more trim just from a week of a 'clean' diet. It could be all in my head though of course! Need to take to stats to track progress.

On with the day...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JR8908 said:


> I think tabata training works well, do good luck with this. I thought tabata was 20 secs on/off for 4 mins however?


You were right! After months I forgot, but went to use my Tabata app today to see it was 20 on and 10 off.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Goodness, I forgot how hard it is to get back to exercise after a break! I almost didn't bother; talking myself out of it, but thankfully, I summoned my inner voice that said 'fvck it, just do it...you have to if you want to change anything'.

I confess to poor fitness! Definitely found Tabata more tiring than before but hey ho, that's to be expected...I'll feel stronger each time. I know my lower back will be sore as it's the first time in ages that I've actually used those muscles for proper support.

Right, time for a salad of some sort I think!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2014)

Hera said:


> Ha ha. Just me with a new name


Went through 3 pages till I found this and went back to the beginning 

Name change, tell all :laugh:

P.s those meals look like they come from a restaurant,

GOOD LUCK :thumbup1:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Hafpor said:


> Went through 3 pages till I found this and went back to the beginning
> 
> Name change, tell all :laugh:
> 
> ...


Went through 3 pages of what?

I just wanted a little distance between my personal life and UK-M and a name change formed a small part of that.

That's very kind of you. I can't say I agree that they look that good but I do try to make some effort with presentation to increase my meal satisfaction 

Food has been a bit low today. I hadn't planned my diet too well and ended up running out of things to eat. Thankfully got Tesco delivering tomorrow so I'll be nicely stocked up on meals and snacks


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2014)

Hera said:


> Went through 3 pages of what?
> 
> I just wanted a little distance between my personal life and UK-M and a name change formed a small part of that.
> 
> ...


Well before I found it, I went through 3 pages searching for your journal, but then realised the name had changed on that also...

Totally agree about making the effort with meals, I'm totally the opposite and every time I realise I would have enjoyed it much better if that effort was applied, it's like the humble sandwich, it always tastes better if someone else makes it :laugh:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Hafpor said:


> Well before I found it, I went through 3 pages searching for your journal, but then realised the name had changed on that also...
> 
> Totally agree about making the effort with meals, I'm totally the opposite and every time I realise I would have enjoyed it much better if that effort was applied, it's like the humble sandwich, it always tastes better if someone else makes it :laugh:


Ah, yeah sorry. I deleted that journal. I'm flattered you bothered looking for it!

My enjoyment of food is definitely affected by presentation. I went through a 2 month slump where I just couldn't be bothered and as a result, I didn't enjoy my meals.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I have the good ol' DOMS today  All in the right places; butt and thighs 

Not doing great food wise really...had half a banana and a small portion of rice with chicken. I did go out for lunch but was sick straight after! 

Anyway, got two meetings and then I can stop for the day. I think I might have fish tonight..need to explore the food that arrived this morning and see what I can create


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Woke up nice and early today, feel like a I had a good nights sleep  I think I must have had some nice dreams because I woke up feeling quite good. Although I know I dreamed about Breaking Bad with quite a bit of violence...which kind of contradicts that! :laugh:

Due to my work load I've adopted a few food cheats; I bought some pre-cooked salmon and some packs of pre-cooked rice. I feel naughty for cheating but it makes a huge difference. Last night I had lime and coriander rice with salmon and salad:



I still have lots of fresh stuff to cook up though e.g. salmon, mackerel etc which I'm planning on cooking up in advance of meals to ensure I'm prepared.

I still have pretty bad DOMS today so Tabata will be an interesting struggle today!


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

sounds like a good start, love the pics of your food too, yummy


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

wibble said:


> sounds like a good start, love the pics of your food too, yummy


Thank you


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I hope everyone's having a Good Friday 

I'm forcing myself not to work (after this morning) so that I can finally just relax and get some distance from work. After my Tabata and weights this morning I'll be pottering around in the garden all day...I'm genuinely very happy about it!

I have some food pics which I'll upload later.

I made a mistake in the week and ended up ordering smoked kippers, uncooked. As opposed to cooked, smoked mackerel. So I cooked some up this morning but I'm not a fan...the Kitchen and living room just stank of smoked fish!  and it was just a bit much for the morning. So I won't try that again!! :laugh:

We're having roast rack of beef tonight as an Easter treat...really looking forward to it! Then Wolf on Wall Street tonight! :bounce: Good times


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I confess, I really slacked last week. I;m finding it really difficult to be motivated at the moment...I feel distracted from my physical appearance goals...perhaps because other things in my life are dominating my thoughts. I think I need to really make an effort to make room in my head for training. I know I struggle to switch off from stressful things at the moment. Anyway, I plan to get back to it today.

In the meantime, here's a few meals I've had:

Salmon, capers and mashed peas with mint:



And last night I decided to try something new and made some thai chicken broth with veg and rice noodles:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Back on form today 

Had a mackerel salad for breakfast and now about to do my Tabata, weights and core stuff.

My mother-in-law bought me a chocolate rabbit yesterday which I started to tuck into and then decided 'no'. My options were to either throw it out or give it to my hubby...he gladly accepted it! I've also asked him to either stop buying chocolate (which he's been doing lately) or hide it. And he's agreed.

I feel able to be strict now. I've been obsessing quite a lot about how I want to look and how much happier I will feel in my appearance and also giving myself lots of talks about what needs to change in my diet...its feels like the groundwork. Now I need to put everything into action.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well I'm proud to ahve summoned the motivation to do my tabata, blugarian split squats, SLDL's and planks. Legs are quite trembly now!! I am so out of the shape though; muscles are so weak! In a way, that's motivating because I don't want to be so feeble and I know how much better it feels to be stronger...more able.

Time for a big fruit tea, bath and then a thai prawn and veg broth. And then to finish Wolf on Wall street (started it late last night but we didn't know how long it was!!)


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Feeling motivated today. Got ever so slight DOMS in my butt  and slight soreness in my hip adductors...most likely because I'm only know working them after spending most of my time sitting! So it's good to be counteracting that.

Diet was perfection yesterday! Which I of course aim to continue.

Will do some time on the exercise bike soon to burn some calories and get some blood pumping into my recovering muscles


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Got some more food images 

Cod, mushy mint peas and sweet potato wedges:



Chicken and veg curry:



Thai prawn stew/broth:



Salmon salad:



Steak, asparagus and mushroom:



Tonight we're having some rump steak with a medley of veggies 

Instead of the bike yesterday I went for a steep walk to the beach and back. The journey back is up steep steps up the side of the cliff; great for the ol' leg muscles.

I postponed exercise til now (well, in 5 mins)...been too busy with work today but I am at least doing it!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Motivation always comes and goes just have to make the most of it when it's there and try to reduce down time when not.

Oh and the food porn in here is immense! :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Motivation always comes and goes just have to make the most of it when it's there and try to reduce down time when not.
> 
> Oh and the food porn in here is immense! :lol:


Glad you like it 

I do have a horrible habit of letting work take over, making exercise feel like a chore that I have to squeeze in. I know that I should be creating space in my schedule dedicated to it.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Hera said:


> Glad you like it
> 
> I do have a horrible habit of letting work take over, making exercise feel like a chore that I have to squeeze in. I know that I should be creating space in my schedule dedicated to it.


Do you enjoy the exercise you do and look forward to it? I've found that if im doing stuff i enjoy it's much easier to find time for it. Sounds obvious I know but if you don't then maybe a different type of exercise might appeal more and therefore be easier to fit in.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Do you enjoy the exercise you do and look forward to it? I've found that if im doing stuff i enjoy it's much easier to find time for it. Sounds obvious I know but if you don't then maybe a different type of exercise might appeal more and therefore be easier to fit in.


Yeah I do in some ways; it's efficient and I know it makes a difference and it's fine when I'm doing it. I think I just struggle to get into the zone from work and stress. I was up for it this evening actually...by the time I got upstairs to do it I was raring to go. I think the issue is establishing a balance whereby work doesn't eat into my non-work time e.g. exercise and fun.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

My cat helped me this evening with the plank! :laugh: walking underneath me and then trying to kneed the soles of my feet! Helpful! :lol:

I've already noticed a significant difference in my fitness and strength in just 2 weeks! And I'm happier since being on the elimination diet...it has genuinely affected my mood for the better! So I'm just going to carry on with it.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Hera said:


> Yeah I do in some ways; it's efficient and I know it makes a difference and it's fine when I'm doing it. I think I just struggle to get into the zone from work and stress. I was up for it this evening actually...by the time I got upstairs to do it I was raring to go. I think the issue is establishing a balance whereby work doesn't eat into my non-work time e.g. exercise and fun.


It's definitely all about balance. I learnt that last year and made a promise to myself to take it all less seriously and just do it for fun. I'm lucky I suppose and really love the gym so to do it isn't a chore. Setting myself unrealistic goals made it a chore so I've dropped that, accepted what balance I can make work and am happier for it.

Hopefully you'll find a good balance too. Just need a bit of tweaking here and there


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> It's definitely all about balance. I learnt that last year and made a promise to myself to take it all less seriously and just do it for fun. I'm lucky I suppose and really love the gym so to do it isn't a chore. Setting myself unrealistic goals made it a chore so I've dropped that, accepted what balance I can make work and am happier for it.
> 
> Hopefully you'll find a good balance too. Just need a bit of tweaking here and there


I think I'm the same with regards to setting unrealistic goals. That's why my routine isn't exactly hardcore! If it was more intense, I just wouldn't stick to it.

Today I'm hopping on the bike simply because I feel like it...I guess I'm motivated because I'm less stressed now it's the weekend


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I skipped exercise yesterday due to feeling awful! I felt really unwell but couldn't figure out why. Lorian thinks I may have an allergy which could be linked to almonds. Over the past few years I've had the odd reaction to something but we've never sussed out what from but on two occasions now I've been unwell when I've had almond milk and I had quite a lot on Sunday and yesterday morning. So just in case, I'm now steering clear!

I don't feel great today either but I want to train so I'm going to skip tabata but still do my bulgarian split squats, SLDL's and core.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Sorry to hear you have not felt well. I get random food allergies and it can be quite tricky sometimes to work out what caused it.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

wibble said:


> Sorry to hear you have not felt well. I get random food allergies and it can be quite tricky sometimes to work out what caused it.


It can be tricky. I can sometimes come up in tiny red dots on my skin and we haven't figured out what from...we're thinking that it's from a sweetener as it happened after I had a sweetened drink and another time on the plane when I had some strange biscuits that tasted artificially sweet. I still haven't cracked what the ingredient was though.

I also sometimes get really bad flushing in my face..twice after having prawns yet it doesn't happen every time :confused1: I also get breathing issues like asthma...but yet we still don't know what causes it!

Very odd


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Despite my body telling me to not to train, I managed to talk myself into it. Ever since Monday I've felt pretty ill and very weak but I wanted to keep up some momentum and also see if exercise would help me to perk up.

Straight after I felt better, but I must confess to now feeling a bit sick with a headache! :laugh: But hey ho...I'm just glad that I've worked my legs 

Making a very lean moussaka thingy tonight. I've had enough of chicken/fish with salad so am going for something a little more comforting tonight but still low in calories and carbs.

One more day of work before celebrating my first anniversary with hubby  and then bank holiday! Yeah baby!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'm feeling quite motivated today  I also almost took some pics to show my physique at the moment but will hold off til I turn 30 next week. But the good thing is that I would have felt ok showing pictures...I found myself flaunting around in front of the mirror this morning feeling quite pleased with some leaning out. Hubby also commented which was nice 

I'll be on the bike today and then weights etc tomorrow again.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Great news that you are feeling so good. Have a very Happy Anniversary


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

wibble said:


> Great news that you are feeling so good. Have a very Happy Anniversary


Thank you


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I did my cardio today and will be doing tabata and legs tomorrow.

Overall my diet has been really good but I did sneak a piece of chocolate!

Well that's me for the working week...day off tomorrow, back on Tuesday. Whoop!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well I summoned up the courage to take a few pics today. I have no images of how I looked 6 months ago because I was too upset by the state of me. In hindsight, I wish I had in order to show myself how far I've come.

Anyway, I can at least now start tracking changes in my appearance. The main goal for me is fat loss...quite simple really! Whilst also building some muscle in my legs and bum to help create the shape I want. Also key however is maintaining curves...I don't want to lose my boobs!

Anyway, here's where I am at the moment:



Excuse the hair dryer in the background! Not great quality due to using a camera phone.

Hopefully, within the next 2 months I'll be able to see an improvement


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Got a great shape there already tbh just some tightening up and consistency with diet and training and you'll nail it.


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Hera said:


> Well I summoned up the courage to take a few pics today. I have no images of how I looked 6 months ago because I was too upset by the state of me. In hindsight, I wish I had in order to show myself how far I've come.
> 
> Anyway, I can at least now start tracking changes in my appearance. The main goal for me is fat loss...quite simple really! Whilst also building some muscle in my legs and bum to help create the shape I want. Also key however is maintaining curves...I don't want to lose my boobs!
> 
> ...


Looking good !


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

looking good well done, i am jealous of your curves i am much more straight up and down. the photos would have been a good comparison but completely understandable why you didnt want to take any.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Got a great shape there already tbh just some tightening up and consistency with diet and training and you'll nail it.


Thank you. That's nice to hear (read). I do feel that if I cold be disciplined it would all fall into place. I'm hoping that just by sticking with my diet and my minimalist routine I'll be happy with how I look 



Old n fat said:


> Looking good !


Thank you 



wibble said:


> looking good well done, i am jealous of your curves i am much more straight up and down. the photos would have been a good comparison but completely understandable why you didnt want to take any.


I wasn't sure of your gender! :laugh: Your username doesn't give it away. I take it you're female?

I think I am fortunate with having an hourglass bone structure but that wasn't evident last year; I gained weight around my middle more so than ever before and my god did I hate how I looked. I had to accept that I wasn't going to like what I saw in the mirror so not to look...just keep my head down (literally) and stick to a diet. Thankfully, for the first time in 6 months I don't actually mind seeing myself in the mirror anymore.

I think there are pros and cons to different figures though. My sister-in-laws are straight up and down (teeny hips) but as a result they can look good in anything! It's seriously frustrating! They just look great no matter what they wear. Whereas I have to be careful what I wear...some things can just make me look big! I can easily feel like a heffer!


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Hera said:


> I wasn't sure of your gender! :laugh: Your username doesn't give it away. I take it you're female?
> 
> I think I am fortunate with having an hourglass bone structure but that wasn't evident last year; I gained weight around my middle more so than ever before and my god did I hate how I looked. I had to accept that I wasn't going to like what I saw in the mirror so not to look...just keep my head down (literally) and stick to a diet. Thankfully, for the first time in 6 months I don't actually mind seeing myself in the mirror anymore.
> 
> I think there are pros and cons to different figures though. My sister-in-laws are straight up and down (teeny hips) but as a result they can look good in anything! It's seriously frustrating! They just look great no matter what they wear. Whereas I have to be careful what I wear...some things can just make me look big! I can easily feel like a heffer!


Apologies, i am a girl! My top half is straight up and down whereas my legs are often described as solid so I am mismatched! We always want what we don't have. Have you got a specific weight, measurement or bf % you are aiming for?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

wibble said:


> Apologies, i am a girl! My top half is straight up and down whereas my legs are often described as solid so I am mismatched! We always want what we don't have. Have you got a specific weight, measurement or bf % you are aiming for?


We do indeed 

I don't have a quantitative goal like that. I used to when I was younger which meant that I lost sight of what I was trying to achieve, which was to look better. I'm going by two things really; how I look in the mirror and my clothes sizes. I went up to a 12 last year when I gained weight. I'm now a 10. However, I used to be a dress size 8 so that's my goal again (I'll never be a size 8 trouser due to my hips). I have trousers from last spring (a tight size 10) which I keep trying on to check if they're fitting any better. I can now get them on but they are not comfortable!! :laugh:

I have a size 8 dress that I adore but is snug and I'm hoping that when it comes to our romantic weekend away next week it'll fit perfectly. My goal is by July to be wearing all the small clothes I have left over from last spring.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Today I'm turning over a new leaf :bounce:

I turned 30 on Saturday and leading up to it I've been thinking about my goals, reflecting on my past and looking ahead. I've had a turbulent past 15 years; quite chaotic and intense and after working incredibly hard on my self and my life, I've finally established stability. I feel like turning 30 has drawn a line under my past and I'm ready to forge ahead with my new, and far more happy life. As part of this new life I want to ensure a good physique and defy the common middle aged frump!

Having psyched myself up over the weekend I've planned to train every morning, 5 days a week and stick to an incredibly clean but tasty elimination diet. Also, as a birthday gift, Lorin bought me a juicer...something I've wanted for ages, so one of my 5 meals a day will be a vitamin packed veg juice 

So, starting today I've had a chicken breast salad with a basil dressing (with a small sprinkling of pancetta):



I'll be having a blueberry, carrot, cucumber and watercress juice in about 30 mins.

I'm quitting coffee as of tomorrow (had one last one day to avoid too much of a withdrawal headache).

I'll be doing my tabata and legs in a bit. I am going to look into some training DVD's too so that I can mix things up a bit. I can get bored of the same thing and the most crucial thing is that I keep moving and working muscles.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

you must have body dysmorphia! you look great as is. good to always want more though

or is it? :laugh:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> you must have body dysmorphia! you look great as is. good to always want more though
> 
> or is it? :laugh:


Thanks but I'm really unhappy with my physique...I used to be generally smaller...petite. And I was happier like that.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Whoop..did my tabata, squats, SLDL's and planks. Followed by a watercress, celery, apple, blueberry and carrot juice! 

So far so good. Although I am feeling horribly irritable! Lack of caffeine I reckon!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Had an amazing lunch today! It was a bit of an experiment: sweet potato fish cakes with ginger, coriander, chili and garlic:



My god it was yummy!! I could eat two more!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Got DOMS today!! I'm waddling!

I started the day with a smoked salmon salad and have just had a juice of beetroot, carrot, celery, spinach, apple and parsley. It was very nice!

I'll hop on the bike in a bit for 45 mins before continuing with my day.

Was very exited today to have a delivery of 1 tonne of gravel. I'm going to create a graveled patch in the garden on which is grow vegetables in pots  It's my little summer project that should keep me happy.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'm feeling quite good today. All week I've felt like I've been under a cloud...I've felt low and slow and ugly! This ended with a delightful migraine yesterday. However, I've woken up in high spirits  I feel like the cloud has lifted and I feel far brighter and motivated,

We had a Tesco delivery today so we're all stoked up now which makes me happy. I shoveled 1 tonne of gravel yesterday and so feel a tad stiff in areas but it's not too bad so I'm still ok doing my exercise today.

I've been sticking to my daily veg juices which feel great! I'm getting tonnes of goodness from them. I wish I could have more fruit though because the fresh fruit juices are amazing...but sadly the sugar won't help me so instead I'm having things like carrot, beetroot, spinach, watercress, celery, fennel, cucumber etc. I will treat myself tomorrow though to something fruity


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Feeling good today!  Over the past week I've managed to get into a very healthy routine of 7.30 naturally wake up, healthy start to the day with a meat and veg portion followed by a veg juice and then by 10.30pm, without fail, I'm knackered and flop to bed. It feel good to ahve a healthy body clock. Now to get exercise ingrained into my routine!

I've realised that the tabata is what deters me so for a few weeks I'm going to try just a basic warm up and weighted exercises to see if that results in me doing more. I#m also buying a couple of fitness DVD's today to change things up a bit; I'd rather do a dvd than an hour on the bike!

So much work ahead this week but I feel motivated.

This was mornings rather basic breakfast; pre-cooked salmon and asparagus:



I had carrot, spinach, blueberry and pear juice. I don't usually have so much fruit but struggled to choose what to have!! I've found that I end up having at least 2 juices a day. They're really good to choose when I want to eat something. Last night, because we ate dinner early, I wanted something else at 9pm so rather than eat, I made a broccoli, spinach, cucumber and carrot juice. So low in calories and super healthy! And it curbed my hunger


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Training done followed by a carrot, beetroot, spinach, cucmber and celery juice  Feeling good!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Slight DOMS today in the ol' buttocks and thighs!

Diet is still going very well...I'm quite pleased with myself.

Ordered two fitness DVD's today which should arrive by Thursday which is a cardio day so that's worked out well


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Legs again today. I'm also going to try to take a few hours out to sunbathe! I always feel so much more attractive when I have a tan!!

Still pleased with my diet  And loving my veg juices!

I'm looking forward to next week as my sister has decided to visit for the week with her 2 month old. It'll force me take some time off work and will be nice to devote time to family


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just done legs and a bit of core and concluded that it's time to upgrade to a heavier kettlebell 

My two fitness DVD's arrived today so I'll give one of them a go tomorrow to change things up a bit.

Chuffed to have finished for the day so gonna have a nice hot soak in the bath, go for a little walk in the sun and then steak for dinner. Whoop!! Oh, and then Game of Thrones baby!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'm feeling good today!!! :bounce:

For weeks now I've been convinced that I'm approx 134lbs with a fear that I might actually be heavier. I'd become really pessimistic about my weight; convincing myself I was huge. This morning though, when I looked in the mirror I felt quite lean compared to the past few months, so I decided to weigh myself and discovered that I'm 127.5lbs! :bounce: So I've been carrying an extra half stone in my mind! :laugh: I think I must have been losing weight these past few weeks and only now started to see it.

I measured myself and discovered that I'm right where was I was last May, right before I became ill and piled on the pounds. So, I'm now back to where I was and can now improve on that! The good thing is, at the moment at least, I'm feeling motivated so I think I can quite happily improve.

I took a few progress pics with which I compare each month or so:



It's a relief to be having a flatter stomach at long last. In a way it's a shame that I was too mortified to take pictures 8 months ago because I really was quite lardy!! :laugh:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

It's only just dawned on me that I've lost 13lbs since the weight gain! I'm quite chuffed with that! :laugh:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Today's lunch, tuna steak salad:



Ooo, it was yummy. Veg juice now and then a chicken stir-fry tonight  And Game of Thrones. Whoop!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'll be doing a cardio DVD today...not sure which yet though. I didn't do it yesterday due to a headache...I've become prone to migraines again so when I feel a headache coming on I tread carefully!

Looking forward to the weekend...I have lots of gardening to do which I'm eager to crack on with


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Diet's been clean today but I've been ravenous!! I think I need to eat a little more today as I feel like my body is needing it!

I did a new Nell McAndrew DVD today that had tonnes of rave reviews but frankly, I was disappointed. It didn't work me hard enough and it seriously lacked dynamic movements. It was basically just running on the spot whilst moving your arms in different positions! There were squats and core work but it just wasn't enough. I felt like I'd wasted my time. Oh well, I have another to test next week. I'll have my sister and her 2 month old with me so I hope she doesn't mind watching me prance around the room!! :laugh:


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Keep going !!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Old n fat said:


> Keep going !!


Thank you  I will...I'm motivated at the moment


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Well done on the weight loss


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

wibble said:


> Well done on the weight loss


Thank you  I hadn't realised I'd achieved my goal of getting to where I was last year! Perception is a funny thing!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Happy bank holiday!

I'm taking the weekend off from training and might allow myself a dessert treat tonight otherwise I might go a little stir crazy!

I'm trying to plan ahead for my family visiting for a week; they're far less diet conscious and I want to ensure they enjoy their food but at the same, I don't want to be tempted by the food I give them! I usually bake scones, buy in croissants and cook up feasts but if I do that, I'll partake!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I had cake yesterday! mg: I decided to cheat but we had no cheat food so my hubby baked some coffee cake  Trouble is, I then ate too much and was sick! :laugh: Typical child :laugh:

Anyway, I felt guilty so hopped on the bike this morning. I'm quite pleased that I had the motivation on a Sunday


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Doing legs and core in a bit.

Also have a nice big Tesco order arriving...can't wait to stock up the fridge...it looks so bare!  :crying:

I'll be splitting time between work and family this week with my sister and her nephew staying. I feel quite torn because I want to work today but then the weather is so nice I should take advantage of it and enjoy the day with family.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Had a cheeky croissant today! I had a really weird phase where I think I had low blood sugar...I became all trembly and ravenous so just grabbed the easiest thing, which was a croissant! I don't feel too bad though...I haven't consumed enough calories today so I doubt it'll harm me.

I increased the weight for my Bulgarian spit squats yesterday and it obviously worked me harder because my butt cheeks have DOMS! It's a good feeling as the pain is in the right place!

New fitness DVD tomorrow which should be interesting.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Today's lunch:



Tuna steak and salad.

I feel shattered today. I don't know why but I feel like I need to rest and eat today!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'm really lacking energy at the moment  I feel like a need a massive injection of caffeine and sugar! I don't know why though. I'm yawning and feel lethargic which isn't exactly what I want if I'm to do cardio in a bit!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just done a Jillian Michaels DVD. I was actually quite pleased with it! I did workout 1 of 3 (you're supposed to progress up). I completely neglect arm work so the easiest workout was useful...it worked my arms! I'll try workout 2 next time.

My legs and butt are still sore though from my split squats a few days ago!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I have a little progress to report 

In a week I've lost 0.5lb, 0.5 inch off my waist and hips. And I think this small change is noticeable:



My stomach feels leaner and a little tighter  And thankfully my boobs are still the same size


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

This mornings breakfast:



I decided to try some @MuscleFood venison sausages. It made a nice change from my usual fish and veg in the mornings  and they seemed pretty lean!

Now for lunch! I'm trying a new type of fish...cobbler. It was cheap so I thought 'what the hell!'. Not sure what to do with it though so shall be searching recipes...


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Hera said:


> This mornings breakfast:
> 
> View attachment 151747
> 
> ...


Thanks Hera!  Looks super lean!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Today's lunch:



5 spice river cobbler.

We're counting the pennies at the moment and this cobbler was a cheap fish. It's pretty tasteless tbh but it's lean and cheap and packed with protein so I'll get it again. It just needs flavour adding to it. I used chilli, ginger, garlic, five spice and coriander.

I'm now nice and full 

I'm having a fab lazy day today. I'm still in my zebra PJ's!! :laugh: Just about to have a bath and then chill on the sofa with hubby


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

It's Monday and I have a super busy week ahead; lots of meetings and goals to achieve.

Quite looking forward to breaking it up with a visit to the gym. Lorian joined one a few weeks ago and has paid for a few sessions for me. I'll stick to free weights though. I'm adding new leg exercises this week so I thought I'd begin those at the gym under the watch of an instructor to ensure my form is correct.

Not had breakfast yet...just a coffee and veg juice but will grab some salmon and veg in a bit. Not sure what training to do today...perhaps cardio and strength...I feel like an all over workout as opposed to just legs.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Finally grabbed some breakfast:



Chilli salmon with salad


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just done workout 2 on the Jillian Michaels DVD and I'm ashamed to say that I found it tough going! My arms are so pathetically weak! But hey, I gotta start somewhere!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

No training today. I rarely get to make use of a gym and as I'm going tomorrow I want to really make the most of it...I therefore don't want to have DOMS from today!!

Just work and food today


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Gym has been cancelled today so that I can take my cat to the vet 

Been to the hospital all morning to be sorted for a mouth piece to stop me grinding my teeth...I discovered that I've actually worn away at my jaw bone quite a bit!

Diet still tip top although I think I'm undereating at the moment which is affecting my appetite.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Went to the gym yesterday. It was actually a pretty decent gym! Light and airy 

I had to have a weights induction so only did one set of each exercise so it wasn't much of a workout. But my arms and abs are sore today so it did something.

Also had a nice lunch out with my hubby (a rare occasion) at a new cafe. Had baked mackerel:



No training now until Monday


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

I hate inductions, even worse when you have to tell the person 'teaching' you how to use the kit..


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Rykard said:


> I hate inductions, even worse when you have to tell the person 'teaching' you how to use the kit..


Ha ha...this guy was alight actually. I quite liked him...he was straight talking which I liked...but I felt bad when I mocked his pink socks! :laugh: He explained that we were to do the weights induction...pointing at all the machines. I said 'I want to use free weights, not machines'. He was a bit taken aback but then I think he liked that it was something a bit different to the usual inductions. He knew exactly what to show me and it was really nice that my form was spot on and was also funny that each time he handed me a weight, he'd underestimated my strength 

He was a good instructor  I think I might have flirted a little :laugh:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking amazing in the last pic. Midsection looks great. How is Lorian getting on with training. He had a journal at one point but not see in a while?


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Hera said:


> Got some more food images
> 
> Cod, mushy mint peas and sweet potato wedges:
> 
> ...


Yum, jealous looks sooo good.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking amazing in the last pic. Midsection looks great. How is Lorian getting on with training. He had a journal at one point but not see in a while?


Ah, thank you  I'm intrigued to see how I'll look in a few months now that I've reached my first goal of getting back to last years weight...I'm venturing into new territory.

I think he'll be updating that soon now that, after at least a year, he's finally training again. I don't know what his routine is...I think his main aim is to get back into the habit of training regularly. His diet needs some work IMO but again, I think the most important thing for him is getting used to the lifestyle again. Its a massively positive sign that he's now not too stressed to train!



Soul keeper said:


> Yum, jealous looks sooo good.


Thank you


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I've had a lazy weekend. I had such a frantic and intense week that on Saturday I just needed a day of doing fvck all...I literally just ate and watched TV and then slept for 10 hours  Been more productive today but still chaotic eating. I doubt my calories have been too high but nutrition has been lacking

I do sometimes have the odd weekend to 'blow out'..it almost feels necessary. I'll be back on form tomorrow...ready for a productive week.

Due to eating poorly, I've been feeling quite fat, but today, during a clear out, I came across a box of my old clothes from 6 years ago...my work trousers from when I used to work in the hospital. This was 6 years when I met Lorian and I was horribly undernourished and small. I dared to try the trousers on and amazingly I managed to get them on and do them up!! :w00t: Despite doing them up they still were too tight...but I remember a few years ago, holding them up and thinking 'how the hell did I get in to these' and now I actually can! It's helped give me a new measurable goal...to get into the trousers comfortably. I think I'd probably need to lose an inch off my hips and perhaps half an inch off my thighs and then I'll fit them. And this time, I'd be slim but healthy...unlike 6 years ago when I was just unwell!

In addition, I've realised that despite being close to my old my size...my boobs have stayed the same; so everything has shrunk except my boobs!  Awesome!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Loving the food pics 

Good progress being made


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Making good progress and your food pics are incredible!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking good


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

CJ said:


> Loving the food pics
> 
> Good progress being made


Thank you 

Been seeing you post more lately...really great to see! Awesome pics in the 'recent pics' thread! Would you mind sharing your thoughts on a leg routine? I only have free weights and at the moment do squats, Bulgarian split squats, kettle bell swings and SLDL's but I wonder if I should be doing other stuff...? I'm trying to create good shape on my legs and raise my bum


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Making good progress and your food pics are incredible!


Ha ha, thanks. I hope to be wetting people's appetite!



Dan94 said:


> Looking good


Thank you  I'm far from where I want to be but having dropped a lot of fat, I'm hoping that progress will begin to look more noticeable soon.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Here's yesterday's and today's' breakfast:

Baked salmon with tarragon & lemon and salad

View attachment 152239


Tesco had a deal for £10 for a massive piece of salmon. I cut it up into 8 fillets, ready for my breakfast and snacks.

I was naughty this weekend...my eating was quite disorganised but it did feel like I needed to relax this weekend. I spent the whole time in my joggers and no make-up...which is rare for me. But now, Monday morning, I feel really driven in all aspects 

Planning on a decent workout today; full body  I'm really glad to be training arms too. I've always neglected them in the past because naturally they're quite slim and shapely but I want to build my shoulders a bit and create a bit more size and definition.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Hera said:


> Thank you
> 
> Been seeing you post more lately...really great to see! Awesome pics in the 'recent pics' thread! Would you mind sharing your thoughts on a leg routine? I only have free weights and at the moment do squats, Bulgarian split squats, kettle bell swings and SLDL's but I wonder if I should be doing other stuff...? I'm trying to create good shape on my legs and raise my bum


Thank you 

I love time under tension on legs...so virtually all my movements are 3 second negatives.

my main exercises are Bulgarian squats, Dbell ham curls (so lay front down on a bench and get someone to drop a Dbell in between your feet) sldl , bb squats (Dbell squats are just as good) and lunges

Mix rep ranges right up, ill do 2 sets of heavy at med reps and then a few high rep sets. Really concentrate on hitting the muscle exercised...so on ham exercises I squeeze the living **** out of my ass on contraction and then slowly lower the weight so hams are screaming.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

CJ said:


> Thank you
> 
> I love time under tension on legs...so virtually all my movements are 3 second negatives.
> 
> ...


Great advice, thank you!! DB ham curls is a great idea...I'll get Lorian to help me.

Ok, I'll put into action your advice today and see how much pain I'm in tomorrow! :lol:

Thank you


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Hera said:


> Great advice, thank you!! DB ham curls is a great idea...I'll get Lorian to help me.
> 
> Ok, I'll put into action your advice today and see how much pain I'm in tomorrow! :lol:
> 
> Thank you


I think the basic rule with legs is, if it's not horrendous you're not pushing hard enough.

I absolutely detest training legs but always push hard.

got legs tonight actually


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

CJ said:


> I think the basic rule with legs is, if it's not horrendous you're not pushing hard enough.
> 
> I absolutely detest training legs but always push hard.
> 
> got legs tonight actually


Ha ha...I sort os dread and look forward to them! I have a habit of putting it off till after work rather than just getting it over and done with!

In weird way, I kind of like the pain. I hate it more with my arms actually! Last week I really struggled and kept pushing to the point that I very nearly cried!! :laugh: It reminded me of those 'I used to be fat' programmes where they always cry on their first workout when they have to really push themselves. I used to always wonder why they cry but I nearly experienced it myself! :laugh:

I think what I like about legs is that it's intense; the workout isn't too long but it's effective. In my early 20's I did so much cardio that I got absolutely sick of an hour a day doing boring cardio. Weights and legs is a different matter and IMO, achieves more then the laborious cardio workouts I used to do.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I hate arms too  i think that's why my bis are sh1t lol

I may be off the mark here but you mentioned Lorian, are you katy ?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

CJ said:


> I hate arms too  i think that's why my bis are sh1t lol
> 
> I may be off the mark here but you mentioned Lorian, are you katy ?


Ha ha...yes  I'm not his mistress who's ballsy enough to announce it on here! :laugh: I changed my username about a month ago.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Hera said:


> Ha ha...yes  I'm not his mistress who's ballsy enough to announce it on here! :laugh: I changed my username about a month ago.


Lol I seeeeeeee

I was going to say, Lorian is a lucky man to have 2 women like u two on the go hahahah


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

CJ said:


> Lol I seeeeeeee
> 
> I was going to say, Lorian is a lucky man to have 2 women like u two on the go hahahah


Ha ha...he'd be in big trouble if he did!! :nono:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Hera said:


> Ha ha...he'd be in big trouble if he did!! :nono:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

No training for me today  I'm not well. Lorian commented yesterday that I felt hot to the touch but I didn't think much of it...I now wonder if it was the beginnings of a bug. Bleurgh


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Must train today! I'm all recovered from the bug I was fighting I now I need to force myself to pull away from work! A few weeks ago I got the balance right; taking time out to train and care for my other needs. But the past 2 weeks I've been engrossed with work. I have an intern arriving in a few weeks and I think it's really affected my focus. The thing is, it's work that's usually the reason why so many people develop the middle aged spread! I must not be one of these people!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Did legs, followed by some thai turkey burgers. Now to build a website.

It's funny, whenever I've trained I don't feel like I've done enough but then minutes later, when I try walking around, I'm all trembly! :laugh:

Tummy still feels a bit dodges...just eaten and I can just feel it churning in my stomach  bleurgh


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Morning all 

For the first time in a while I woke up naturally, feeling refreshed  usually the cats wake us up throughout the night with various critters they've brought in and I have to intervene  but last night they were very quiet.

Inner thighs are slightly sore today which is good...presumably from the kettle bell swings that I've just started doing. I'll be writing up a proper routine today having re-evaluated.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Arms and core today...never focussed on arms before so it's the beginning of something good I hope 

It's a glorious Cornish day today so I'm taking the day off from work and getting gardening done and sorting out the house before my parents come to stay tomorrow.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Legs today 

Diet still good and lost half a pound last week which is ok I guess. No change in dimensions though!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Im into the last 2 weeks of a diet for charity and have left myself a bit of work to do. Im down 30lbs but have 12 more to lose in 2 weeks. Certainly doable. Was meant to have 3 weeks but booked a flight home in the last week and theres no way I'm dieting when Mum is cooking.

Weight it yo yoing so much, has been a really learning curve!

here are my last few weights. Started at 20 stone dead

29/05 - 17 stone 13lbs

05/06 - 18 stone 5lbs

12/04 - 18 stone 10lbs!

14/04 - 17 stone 13lbs

Totally ballooned when I introduced T4s, so dropped them, reduced carbs and lost 11lbs in 2 days. Didn'ty use any fat burners until then and they made me worse!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

This mornings breakfast:



I've started to realise that I'm feeling a bit stressed at the moment..sort of overwhelmed. There's a lot I want to achieve today but I sense I'm going to run out of time...perhaps I need to pace myself...I've been eager all weekend to crack on with work but made myself enjoy the weekend but now, it's like I've built today up to be an intense day!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I confess to having done no exercise so far this week! Each day I've had the intention but found that the idea has caused me stress in the midst of incredibly intense work days. The second I'd let myself off the hook I felt so much better knowing that I could dedicate the full day to work. I have mixed feelings about that. On the one hand, it's been necessary to focus on work and I've been hugely productive, but on the other hand, this is what I said in my OP that I wanted to avoid; being consumed by work and personal life to the detriment of my shape and health. I have had some emotional stuff going on in the background as well though so I think that's been at play too...in fact I've been trying not cry which is odd for me...I'm not usually very teary! So that's a sign that I've been quite upset despite being immersed in work.

With the hectic previous days now over, I do now feel that I have the capacity to train today. Better late than never eh!

Physique wise though I still feel nice and slim and Lorian actually commented yesterday, with an expression of concern, that perhaps I should stop dieting now!! :laugh: I'm not really dieting though; this is my way of life (I'm not exactly wasting away anyway!). But I want a good shape and that will only come from building muscle so I must train!!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'm ashamed to say it but work has taken over. I just can't seem to focus on exercise at all...remembering to eat is a challenge in itself! My company is at an unbelievable fast pace and exiting stage and it's dominating my mind and time. At the moment I'm enjoying it but I am aware that I need time out and to look after my physique too!

As a result, I am forcing myself to take some time off tomorrow and then my sister and her nephew are staying for a few days which will make me take a break from work.

I have an intern starting with me next Tuesday so I'm hoping this will make me structure training; to get it done in the morning before a shower and getting ready for work...I'll see if that happens...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

At long last I did some bloody exercise! Did a good leg session and was trembling down the stairs after.

It's been an intense two weeks at work but it dawned on me the other day that I was more stressed than I perhaps realised...I was working long hours, couldn't stop thinking about work, constantly checking my email and difficulty falling asleep. I realised that I had been neglecting other areas of my life e.g. exercise and things that make me happy like the garden. So, with my sister and nephew staying for the weekend I've been forced to stop work and it's a very good thing! I've completely regained focus on diet (I'd been forgetting to have lunch the previous week) and we both trained today, which was nice for her too as she's wanting to get back into shape after pregnant.

So, I feel that despite a minor lapse in focus, I am now back into attending to my physique and general happiness


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Boy do I have DOMS! I'm walking around like I've wet myself! :laugh:

Just said goodbye to my sister and nephew. Poor hubby didn't cope too well with his home being utterly taken over for 5 days by a screaming baby! :sad: I think he's glad to have his home back! I have a day of tidying and cleaning ahead of me..my itnern arrives tomorrow night I want to ensure that everything looks immaculate!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Picture update:



I'm not sure how much progress I'm making but considering I didn't train for 2 weeks, that's not surprising!

Just had a Tesco delivery by 'Cornish Dave Grohl'...he looks just like Dave Grohl but with a Cornish accent! :laugh:

My American intern arrives tonight! So strange! We've only Skyped once and the rest has been done my email. I collect her from the station at 9.30 and she's spending the night at ours before I take her to her accommodation tomorrow...so surreal.


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Def see some progress from the first pics, mid section and legs looking more defined.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mikkeltaylor said:


> Def see some progress from the first pics, mid section and legs looking more defined.


If you mean compared to the picture in my first post then yeah...definitely a difference! I was a stone heavier in that pic! :laugh: It's from over a year ago.


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Hera said:


> If you mean compared to the picture in my first post then yeah...definitely a difference! I was a stone heavier in that pic! :laugh: It's from over a year ago.


Lol I didn't realise sorry, but still good progress! So whats the goal now?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mikkeltaylor said:


> Lol I didn't realise sorry, but still good progress! So whats the goal now?


Ha ha...no worries.

Well, having lost a stone I'm generally a lot happier...I like how I look in the mirror now as opposed to having to hide from my reflection! My aim is to simply 'tighten' up...I want to continue to lose some fat and work on building some muscle to improve shape and create definition.

The best thing I've achieved IMO is a diet that I can maintain; I eat really well but don't go hungry and have lots of energy. I am however not consistent with training and that needs to be my focus now...I've only just recently got back on track so I'm hoping that within a month or so, I'll start to see some improvement in my stomach and legs


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeah I've still some way to go before I "like" the mirror.

I'm the same as you now with the diet. Before, when I was overweight I started insanity program's and whilst I loved the workouts, the main thing I achieved from that program was how to eat a clean diet without feeling hungry or craving sh1te.

Since then I know what foods to eat and how to ensure I don't snack or eat bad carbs.

What sort of things are you doing now for exercise? If your not already then I'd def recommend adding squats and deadlifts as will def help improve muscle definition and burn the remaining fat away.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mikkeltaylor said:


> Yeah I've still some way to go before I "like" the mirror.
> 
> I'm the same as you now with the diet. Before, when I was overweight I started insanity program's and whilst I loved the workouts, the main thing I achieved from that program was how to eat a clean diet without feeling hungry or craving sh1te.
> 
> ...


I used to do Insanity  But it caused issues for my knees 

Ah don't worry..I do squats and deadlifts! best exercises to do 

I essentially do squats, straight leg dead lift, kettle bell swings, bulgarian split squats, and ham curls. Also the plank and side plank for my tummy.


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Hera said:


> I used to do Insanity  But it caused issues for my knees
> 
> Ah don't worry..I do squats and deadlifts! best exercises to do
> 
> I essentially do squats, straight leg dead lift, kettle bell swings, bulgarian split squats, and ham curls. Also the plank and side plank for my tummy.


Yep, same here was pleased to get to the end of it as by the end my right knee was proper fecked!

Sounds like you do have a good routine going just keep at it and try to improve each workout. Used to like the low/high planks at the end of cardio abs, can just about get through all of it now


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mikkeltaylor said:


> Yep, same here was pleased to get to the end of it as by the end my right knee was proper fecked!
> 
> Sounds like you do have a good routine going just keep at it and try to improve each workout. Used to like the low/high planks at the end of cardio abs, can just about get through all of it now


My knee still goes a bit funny! I think it does cause problems due to over training unfortunately...great for fitness though!

Yeah I think my routine is pretty good...I just need to do it! :laugh:

What's 'cardio abs'?


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Get on an do it then no excuses haha!

Cardio abs is on insanity its the short one they add onto the end. The plank movr is where you pulse I.e squeeze ya ass up n down lol ;-)


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mikkeltaylor said:


> Get on an do it then no excuses haha!
> 
> Cardio abs is on insanity its the short one they add onto the end. The plank movr is where you pulse I.e squeeze ya ass up n down lol ;-)


For some reason I don't remember that!! Sounds like fun! :laugh:

I'm quite cautious not to train my core too much...I want a tight, but small waist. I think that the plank and engaging the core with leg work is enough.


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Hera said:


> For some reason I don't remember that!! Sounds like fun! :laugh:
> 
> I'm quite cautious not to train my core too much...I want a tight, but small waist. I think that the plank and engaging the core with leg work is enough.


Yeah its good. "No crunches, so be happy about that!" As Sean t says lol

I'm sure you cud do plenty of abs stuff and it'll just get tighter without getting bigger. Hoping that's what will happen with me! ;-)


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Some food pics:

Last nights dinner - chicken, asparagus and home made tomato sauce:



And this mornings breakfast- - rump steak and salad


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Today is my first day of trying to establish a routine that includes training...usually i sort of decide to train when I feel there's a break in work or something...my days are very flexible. But with my itnern arriving at 1pm every day I have to cram everything in before she arrives. So as of today I'm setting times to eat and train and shower to ensure I've done everything I want to before she arrives.

This could be a really good step towards establishing consistency with training.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

It may only have been 2 days but my new routine appears to be working...I'm managing to fit in my training and shower amidst my work, before my intern arrives for the afternoon.

I'm quite sore in the legs and backside from yesterdays legs...which is a good sign!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hera said:


> It may only have been 2 days but my new routine appears to be working...I'm managing to fit in my training and shower amidst my work, before my intern arrives for the afternoon.
> 
> I'm quite sore in the legs and backside from yesterdays legs...which is a good sign!


Looking good! Glad it's all going well and u have stuck to it u seem to be enjoying it too.

I wish I could eat steak for breakfast or anything other than porridge it just makes me urghhhhh. Even eggs do it I think it's a psychological thing with food in the morning something's 'look and smell' like it's the wrong time of day to me lol

Don't you just love the doms after leg day? , it's the only time I ache really. Lunges are my fave.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Looking good! Glad it's all going well and u have stuck to it u seem to be enjoying it too.
> 
> I wish I could eat steak for breakfast or anything other than porridge it just makes me urghhhhh. Even eggs do it I think it's a psychological thing with food in the morning something's 'look and smell' like it's the wrong time of day to me lol
> 
> Don't you just love the doms after leg day? , it's the only time I ache really. Lunges are my fave.


It's the bulgarian split squats and kettlebell swings that give me real soreness...and yeah...it's a good feeling! But I do feel a bit deranged waddling around the house and yelping as I climb stairs!! :laugh:

Oh I LOVE steak for breakfast!! And salmon! My sister decided to try my diet to see if it helped her lose weight but she just couldn't get her head around salmon for breakfast. She'll have smoked salmon with scrambled eggs but not baked salmon fillet. But surely smoked raw fish is worse?! 

I wouldn't say I'm always enjoying training...partly because I haven't managed to establish consistency yet. I really battle with it competing with work. I know that I need to maintain focus on my fitness and physique but get easily lured in by work...and that's the battle I have. I'm having to force myself to stop work in order to train...and that's painful! :sad:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Did tabata and legs today. It's shocking that this is the first time in 7 days! Once again, I got way too caught up with work and family but in fairness, I only see my sisters-in-law twice a year and this week has been one of those times. I've also been distracted by house hunting too. But...this is why I started this journal...to work my through to establishing a balance where fitness and physique isn't neglected. I still haven't achieved the balance but I won't give up trying!

My sisters-in-laws are super slender and so having them here for a week has had a positive impact on me; encouraging me to shape up!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Did a leg session today and now feel feeble going down the stairs! :laugh:

I'm pleased I've done it and it's a sign that I'm gradually working training into my schedule/lifestyle.

Also feeling pretty good about work...I'm finally addressing some significant concerns that have been hanging over my head so I'm starting to feel a little more on top of things


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Thought I'd do a little update. Diet is still good but training flagged massively whilst I had my itnern here. She's now gone though so I'm getting back into the swing of things.

I am at least the lightest I've been in years: 126lbs

I'm having some medical investigations at the moment. Blood tests have revealed some abnormalities in my prolactin production and thyroid function; it seems that my thyroid is underactive and my body is producing too much prolactin. The two could be related whereby my thyroid problems are causing prolactin problems. Or, the Dr thinks I might have a benign tumour on the part of my brain responsible for managing these hormones so based on test results tomorrow I might be getting an MRI scan to check my brain. Which in a way would be quite nice...to check my brain is alright!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Hope all is ok!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Adz said:


> Hope all is ok!


Thanks  Should be...either outcome (a thyroid problem or benign tumour) is nothing to worry about; both can be treated  Plus, if it's a thyroid problem then once treated, I should find the remaining fat loss much easier!


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Hope nothing bad. Bet you're looking forward to post treatment slim down then! ;-)


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just had a call from the Dr. The results show that my prolactin is even higher and my thyroid working less.

So, I'm developing hypothyroidism but I'm still borderline. She can't treat me until I tip over. So I now need regular tests until it's time to start taking thyroxine.

The issue now is that she doesn't know if the hypothyroidism is causing the porlactin issue so I'm now being booked for a MRI scan to check for a pituitary adenoma. Will be a few months though before that happens, so in the meantime I've just gotta get on with things


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mikkeltaylor said:


> Hope nothing bad. Bet you're looking forward to post treatment slim down then! ;-)


Thanks...it's all nothing serious...all treatable


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Cool  sorry if I've missed it but what caused you to have these tests in the first place. Don't mean to be personal but was it a feeling of unwell, not being able to lose weight or something else?


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Hope it's all ok


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mikkeltaylor said:


> Cool  sorry if I've missed it but what caused you to have these tests in the first place. Don't mean to be personal but was it a feeling of unwell, not being able to lose weight or something else?


Bit personal to share, sorry. But common symptoms for hypothyroidism that prompt many women to get checked are weight gain/difficulty losing weight despite a healthy diet and exercise, headaches, irritability and lethargy.

Symptoms of high prolactin can be increased breast soreness, spots and some women (I don't get this thankfully) produce milk!


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Sorry I wasn't trying to be personal. I'm prob not very good at wording things. I guess it does mean that its something you def know about, which then leads to seeing to the doctors. I guess in was also wondering from a personal side as I easily gain weight, even though I can still lose it I just seem to gain lbs over nothing but its prob not caused by an underlying health issue.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mikkeltaylor said:


> Sorry I wasn't trying to be personal. I'm prob not very good at wording things. I guess it does mean that its something you def know about, which then leads to seeing to the doctors. I guess in was also wondering from a personal side as I easily gain weight, even though I can still lose it I just seem to gain lbs over nothing but its prob not caused by an underlying health issue.


I don't worry. I didn't think you were being rude or anything. I'm usually a very open person but I have had unpleasant emails from members in the past who have used personal information against me. I'm now a little more cautious about what I share on here.

I basically had a full on blood test screening and the prolcatin and thryoid issues are what were flagged up as abnormal.

Hypothyroidism is more common in women I think but I would always suggest blood tests if you think there's something wrong. They can be very revealing and helpful


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right..back on track today.

After receiving the blood test results and few conversations with my GP I sort of felt like 'what's the point in training if my metabolism is fvcked anyway'. Which of course is silly...the fact that I am still fairly trim despite a metoaboic issue shows how effective a clean diet and training is! So, until I can be treated, I plan to just forge ahead.

Today I start T25 and am focussed on a clean diet (something I actually quite enjoy anyway).

I also feel more motivated now having put an incredibly stressful work week behind me...I now feel more on top of things and also feel like I *need* training time in order to have a mental break from work!

Will update after the T25!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well I've done T25 and stuck to an immaculate diet  (the diet bit is always the easiest part).

It was a slight shock to the system to be suddenly doing cardio but I kept up with the instructor so I can't be that bad! I have a headache now though!

If I stick to this I think I'll see improvement fairly quickly and then in a few months I'll be on thyroxine which should hopefully have quite a great affect! Not only will staying trim be easier but I'll feel more alert...at the moment I do feel quite tried a lot which isn't what you want when you're trying to launch a company!

Had a nice compliment from hubby this morning...as I was getting dressed and briefly stood in just my knickers, he looked at me and said 'it's nice that you're slim'...'a lot men my age are married to women who have let it go' :laugh: Although it made me feel bad for ladies who have gained a bit, it did make me happy because a large proportion of my motivation comes from wanting to look good for my man 

Anyway, time to finally walk away from work and have an evening!


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Well done for starting worling out again. How's t25 compared to insanity?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mikkeltaylor said:


> Well done for starting worling out again. How's t25 compared to insanity?


Thanks  It's funny how I lost motivation due to metabolism issues...it sort of made me think when my family said how they were amazed I'd stayed slim despite the problem...it made me realise that I need to continue what I'm doing!!

T25 is definitely less miserable than Insanity! Insanity was just too long given the intensity to maintain for a long period of time. I also developed horrible knee issues with Insanity, due to the appalling lack of recovery time, that lasted for months. It literally took 4 months for my knees to feel normal again. T25 seems much more realistic. I've only done the first workout so far but I think it's good...definitely a good workout and diverse and long enough! Got slight DOMS today in all the right places (bum and thighs) which I think will get worse by tomorrow. I have a feeling though that the next lot of workouts will be harder!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

It's funny how you can feel slimmer just after 1 'good' day! :laugh: I already feel more pleased with my shape which is of course nonsense! But it is certainly motivating...makes me want to continue on the same path


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hera said:


> It's funny how you can feel slimmer just after 1 'good' day! :laugh: I already feel more pleased with my shape which is of course nonsense! But it is certainly motivating...makes me want to continue on the same path


Good luck with it :thumb:

I've not trained in over 5 weeks as of a shoulder injury and have just eaten rubbish and not bothered to train any other body parts since (also had a week away in an all inclusive which really hasn't helped my shape!)

Just feel lazy and de-motivated now, BUT am actually going to go to the gym today and do a light session to try and re-find my mojo until my injury gets fixed


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Good luck with it :thumb:
> 
> I've not trained in over 5 weeks as of a shoulder injury and have just eaten rubbish and not bothered to train any other body parts since (also had a week away in an all inclusive which really hasn't helped my shape!)
> 
> Just feel lazy and de-motivated now, BUT am actually going to go to the gym today and do a light session to try and re-find my mojo until my injury gets fixed


All inclusive is a recipe for disaster! :laugh:

That sounds like a great start...I always find the first step back into training the hardest. Once I've started I sort of feel 'in the zone' a bit...like it's part of my lifestyle again.

It's amazing how an injury or health issue can completely throw everything. A simple blood test result and I just lost all motivation


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Hera said:


> Thanks  It's funny how I lost motivation due to metabolism issues...it sort of made me think when my family said how they were amazed I'd stayed slim despite the problem...it made me realise that I need to continue what I'm doing!!
> 
> T25 is definitely less miserable than Insanity! Insanity was just too long given the intensity to maintain for a long period of time. I also developed horrible knee issues with Insanity, due to the appalling lack of recovery time, that lasted for months. It literally took 4 months for my knees to feel normal again. T25 seems much more realistic. I've only done the first workout so far but I think it's good...definitely a good workout and diverse and long enough! Got slight DOMS today in all the right places (bum and thighs) which I think will get worse by tomorrow. I have a feeling though that the next lot of workouts will be harder!


Great stuff  insanity screwed my knees up too ended up having to take up swimming to continue weight loss. Might give t25 a go too as would be great for a quick fasted hiit far burn in the morning before work.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mikkeltaylor said:


> Great stuff  insanity screwed my knees up too ended up having to take up swimming to continue weight loss. Might give t25 a go too as would be great for a quick fasted hiit far burn in the morning before work.


Ooo, I can't do a fasted workout! It makes me feel sh!t for the rest of the day!

The remaining T25 workouts may be more demanding on the knees but the first one certainly wasn't bad...I'll keep you posted  I'm only doing 3 workouts a week as opposed to 5...I'm very aware of the need to recover!


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

I always have brekkie after then feel fine and refreshed for the day. Tend to go running 3xweek at the moment so would only swap a t25 for one of those . wouldn't ever do the full program again as wud miss my weights lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mikkeltaylor said:


> I always have brekkie after then feel fine and refreshed for the day. Tend to go running 3xweek at the moment so would only swap a t25 for one of those . wouldn't ever do the full program again as wud miss my weights lol


Yeah I agree...you can't really do the proper Insanity routine and weights! It needs to be split.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Today's brunch: chicken salad 



I'm hungry again already


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Little mini update. For the first time in 5 1/2 years I'm now under 9st! :bounce: Only by 1lb but I'm friggin chuffed, especially considering that I've been feeling fat!

Not only that, but shortly after my husband commented that my body was looking 'like a model'  So today has started well!


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hera said:


> Little mini update. For the first time in 5 1/2 years I'm now under 9st! :bounce: Only by 1lb but I'm friggin chuffed, especially considering that I've been feeling fat!
> 
> Not only that, but shortly after my husband commented that my body was looking 'like a model'  So today has started well!


Well done Hera  nothing like hitting a target to keep you motivated, I'm sure the other half's comments help as well, he knows how to play the game


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

T100 said:


> Well done Hera  nothing like hitting a target to keep you motivated, I'm sure the other half's comments help as well, he knows how to play the game


Ha ha...well what he thinks is a primary motivator so it's great to know that he's happy with what he has  Gotta keep him interested!


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hera said:


> Ha ha...well what he thinks is a primary motivator so it's great to know that he's happy with what he has  Gotta keep him interested!


Especially now the football is back on the telly , although I'm sure you win hands down


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Forgot about you and the food porn!!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

T100 said:


> Especially now the football is back on the telly , although I'm sure you win hands down


It's the GP that he gets into, but yes...I win 



R0BLET said:


> Forgot about you and the food porn!!!


Ha ha...I haven't been too good on that front actually but will start taking pics again


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Today's vegetarian lunch: roast butternut squash, sweet potato salad with home-made dressing and walnuts



For the sake of health a recently replaced a lot of my meat with fish but I've now, for the sake of money, replaced some of my fish meals with vegetarian. This is my first attempt at a balanced veggie meal 

Roast chicken tonight though! :laugh:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well haven't I just been utterly awful with exercise!! Done nothing since that one mini stint of T25 

The reason is obvious...I've been completely consumed by business as I prepare to launch and especially as I had a big presentation that was filmed by Channel 4. I just hope I make the edit!

With that out of the way and so far, all immediate business concerns attended to, I can now once again refocus.

I had planned to stick with T25 but I know that in reality I wouldn't keep that up. My main focus is muscle not cardio. So I plan to pick up my old weights routine and throw in Tabata to keep my cardio system healthy. I'll start this weekend whilst I'm mentally taking a break from work.

On the plus side, my diet is good and rarely goes awry. But I am neglecting my muscle tone and fitness along with other areas of my life, simply due to work and that is a balance I will continually strive to get right 

In other news, I have my MRI scan on Monday which should shed some light on potential causes of my hormone imbalance. I then have another blood text in 5 weeks to see if I can yet be treated for hypothyroidism. I hope so as I am starting to really feel the negative effects; fatigue, irritability, headaches etc.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I must be less stressed as I'm actually feeling motivated to make an effort with dinner! Whoop! May take pics


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

T25 today  Then an MRI scan later to see inside my brain! I hope I'm allowed to see the images...always been curious to see what my brain looks like!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

A few pics from this morning:



There's no muscle tone progress as I haven't trained!!! :laugh: However, I am pleased to see that I'm not fat! With an underactive thyroid and underactive lifestyle I'm pleased that my diet at least is ensuring that I don't become an elephant.

However, having really contemplated my life and lack of balance, I am feeling more determined to ensure I train and take time out. I do neglect my relationship, training and relaxation time due to work and that has to change. I spent the weekend doing NO work and then yesterday I was out for my MRI scan...having just those 3 days off made me so much happier! So I must ensure I continue taking time off.

T25 today!


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hera said:


> A few pics from this morning:
> 
> View attachment 158042
> View attachment 158043
> ...


Wow!..... That is all


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

T100 said:


> Wow!..... That is all


Thank you  But I haven't really achieved anything!!


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hera said:


> Thank you  But I haven't really achieved anything!!


You don't give yourself enough credit Katie, you've maintained a good physique after putting in the hard work despite the problems you had regarding thyroid etc and training being a bit hit and miss, plenty people would have put the weight back on and probably given up by now but your pics prove you haven't, and love the food porn pics


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

T100 said:


> You don't give yourself enough credit Katie, you've maintained a good physique after putting in the hard work despite the problems you had regarding thyroid etc and training being a bit hit and miss, plenty people would have put the weight back on and probably given up by now but your pics prove you haven't, and love the food porn pics


Awww, thank you :blush: That was really nice to read, thank you 

I must do better on the food porn front though!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Woohoo! I finally did legs! It's been a while since I've had the feeling for my legs struggling to carry me down the stairs post workout!

I've been planning to train all bloody week and only finally motivated myself! I've had to work all day and so had resigned myself to not doing it but after work I just thought about how much I miss feeling more firm and I just thought 'fvck it' 'there's only way I'll improve!'

Diet has been spot on and I've now made a batch of soup to ensure I have something quick and low calorie for lunches next week.

I'm starting to feel a little more focussed at last...just hope it continues!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Good ol' DOMS this morning  Feels good!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello miss...havnt popped in for a while but I'm all caught up now! U look amazing and I'm glad ur feeling better about self :thumbup1:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Hello miss...havnt popped in for a while but I'm all caught up now! U look amazing and I'm glad ur feeling better about self :thumbup1:


Hello! Lovely to have you in here 

The only news from in here really is that I currently have some hormone imbalances that are being investigated (so they can find the cause). Recently had an MRI brain scan and due more blood tests in a month. The imbalance is having an impact on weight and how I generally feel; I'm prone to weight gain and feel lethargic and irritable, which isn't what you want when you need to be losing fat and training! :laugh:

But, I seem do be doing ok considering


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Such bad DOMS today! Pracitically fell out of bed! I guess it shows how much I'd neglected legs!

To keep momentum however I will just do an hours cardio on the bike to get some blood pumping through my muscles and burn a few calories


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

DOMS were so bad yesterday! Was wadding around like a heavily pregnant lady! Much better today although hams are still sore.

Will get on the bike today to burn some calories and work my upper body for the first time in goodness knows how long!

My mum is visiting for the week and she really struggles with motivation so I've convinced her to join in with me this week...I always find that motivating


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Leg day! With my mum!

I've managed to rope her into doing it with me whilst she stays with us for a few days. I always find it more motivating when trying to 'train' someone else.

Diet is still great...I did however allow myself a cheat yesterday...had a chocolate brownie  And I deserved it! :laugh:

I have noticed a downside to my weight loss though...MY BOOBS! They're smaller :crying: I only noticed it yesterday. I was sent a bra sample for my company and when I tried it on my mum commented that my breasts weren't actually that big any more. I had a look in the mirror and she's right! Which meant that my bra sample was a little roomy! :crying: Lorian hadn't noticed until I pointed it out.

It did make me stop and think a little....would I rather a small bust and slim body or big boobs and a little wobble around my body??


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Legs done  But on my own. I'm all trembly now!

Did some posing in the mirror in my hot pants in between sets and can actually see small improvements from just last week...I think that dropping calories has had quite a quick impact which is nicely rewarding.


----------



## Craig92 (Dec 31, 2013)

Would be a nice change to see you posing in my gym instead of half the clowns I usually see!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Craig92 said:


> Would be a nice change to see you posing in my gym instead of half the clowns I usually see!


Ha! Thank you. I wouldn't pose in front of other people anyway! Only in the privacy of my own home.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i couldnt do a leg sesh with my mum

i`d be too scared of her out squatting me :whistling:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

It's Friday! Whoop!

Hopping on the bike in a bit.

My mum bought a load of chocolate yesterday! And I was also sent a box chocolates by one of my suppliers so temptation was everywhere but thankfully I wasn't actually that tempted. I tried a chocolate and spat it out...it just wasn't as nice as I remembered!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

How the heck did I miss this... subbed for the inevitable foodie porn 

ps good to see you still plugging away :thumbup1:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> How the heck did I miss this... subbed for the inevitable foodie porn
> 
> ps good to see you still plugging away :thumbup1:


Yo Gresh! Great to see you in here  Yep...still plodding along! :laugh:

Had a cheat weekend...it was not planned! We had the unexpected visit of my sister, her boyfriend and their baby Friday night...they arrived at 1am having had a bit of a nightmare with their campervan and so came to ours. I think that due to the stress this caused Lorian and I, our diets went a bit out of the window! :laugh: Back on track now though


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Leg day today  I'm looking forward to it really...feels good to exert my body as opposed to sitting in an office chair whilst it deteriorates into fat!

After my cheat weekend I struggled a little to be completely good yesterday but I was mostly good and today I'm confident it'll be immaculate again...I often need a day to transition!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Legs day for me too shortly !


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Today's breakfast (and probably my lunch too):


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hera said:


> Today's breakfast (and probably my lunch too):
> 
> View attachment 158946


details girl, we need details


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> details girl, we need details


Ha ha...tuna steak (crisoy on the outside, tender in the middle), mixed roast veggies (cooked night before), green leaves and a squeeze of lemon over the steak. Had it for lunch too!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks brilliant


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

It always amazes me how the girls always make food look so nice.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

gearchange said:


> It always amazes me how the girls always make food look so nice.


Not just the girls...Lorian makes his food look way nicer than mine! I personally can't be that bothered but I do like my food to look appetising.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

On the bike today for a bit of cardio.

Got DOMS in all the right places today...glutes and quads 

Now for some breakfast!! Salmon fillet me thinks


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Forgot to update: MRI scan results are through and I don't have a pituitary adenoma...yey! Next thing is another thyroid test in just over a week to see if I can be treated.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Day off training today  Which is nice! Back to legs tomorrow.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

No training for two days now. I came down with a virus over the weekend which took hold on Saturday and I still don't feel great. And then tomorrow I'm away all day. With the pressure I'm under with work at the moment I'm not going to put more pressure on myself to train until Wednesday now


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well I think I'm over my virus now...I sort of starved it! :laugh: All I've eaten today is some tuna and half a banana.

Got a work training day tomorrow and for some strange reason I'm really anxious about it! I've done a lot of new things these past few months but for the most part, my lovely husband has offered his moral support but tomorrow I'm going off on my own...I've had butterflies all day. Hubby gave me strict instructions to wear my wedding ring :lol: just in case there are some bachelors on the look out! Thing is, I can't! I'm allergic to my rings! :lol: Guess I'll just have to chance it!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Did my T25 today  I had a week off training and felt both guilty and the need to move!

Its becoming very clear to me that my business is taking up my attention and motivation...my fitness is competing for my focus but is losing! It feels like a constant battle to put work aside in order to train. But hey ho...that's reality! If I want to be successful and look good doing it then this is what I have to do!

I'm trying to establish a routine where training is out of the way first thing every week day which I'm going to put into place next week. I'm out of the house early morning on Monday which instantly shakes up my routine but I plan to pop in a 30 min run between meetings 

Diet has been top notch recently which helps. I also have my thyroid blood test on Monday and fingers crossed the GP decides it's time to be put on thyroxine :bounce: Considering my hormone imbalance I'm actually quite pleased with how driven and focussed I've still been! Looking forward to seeing the difference after medication!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I normally do my workouts first thing ... gets them out of the way


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> I normally do my workouts first thing ... gets them out of the way


I do have the issue though that I can't train until after my breakfast has gone down...so whilst I wait for food to go down I get caught up in work and before I know it it's lunch time! This happens all too often!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Last night's dinner: thai sweet potato fish cakes



I made up 5 so had one this morning for breakfast and now have two more for lunch tomorrow 

Preparing meals is another aspect of my life that has taken a back seat since my company has grown so yesterday I wrote a meal plan and Tesco will shortly arrive to bring all my ingredients  they're all meals that can be prepared in advance and in big batches, ready to portion out and freeze. This should make a big difference.

It really is dawning on me how my lifestyle needs to change in order to continue managing a company and trying to stay slim and happy...balance requires quite a bit of planning!! But I'm getting there though...tweaking my lifestyle here and there.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hera said:


> I do have the issue though that I can't train until after my breakfast has gone down...so whilst I wait for food to go down I get caught up in work and before I know it it's lunch time! This happens all too often!


I have a pre workout snack then have breakfast afterwards ... easier that way!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Hera said:


> I do have the issue though that I can't train until after my breakfast has gone down...so whilst I wait for food to go down I get caught up in work and before I know it it's lunch time! This happens all too often!


i train fasted then eat afterwards


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hera said:


> Last night's dinner: thai sweet potato fish cakes
> 
> View attachment 159417
> 
> ...


I'm too lazy to prep in advance ... on working days I have ready meals ... usually Tesco Finest .... not good I know, but then my excuse is my freezer section isn't very big lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> I have a pre workout snack then have breakfast afterwards ... easier that way!


That's usually my intention...to get up, have fluids and banana and then train in 10...but I get lured into my office! This is where discipline has to come into play...I have to refuse to go into my office until after I've trained! A skill I haven't yet mastered! But I'm determined to this coming week!



Rykard said:


> i train fasted then eat afterwards


I can't do that. I've tried and it ruins me for the rest of the day...the further depletion of energy after over night fasting just destroys my focus at work for the remainder of the day. I've found that stable energy intake and exertion has to be in balance for me...if I push my body too hard I get a foggy head and sometimes migraines.



Greshie said:


> I'm too lazy to prep in advance ... on working days I have ready meals ... usually Tesco Finest .... not good I know, but then my excuse is my freezer section isn't very big lol


Ooo, I couldn't do that! I have to know exactly what's gone into my meals! Also, my diet is largely Paleo which most ready meals don't cater for. So I'm sort of forced to cook all my meals. Thank goodness for slow cookers!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

No run on the beach today as it's high tide! So doing a different and new T25 workout today.

I don't think I'll get much done today due to needing to assist with work being carried out on my mini warehouse...but it's a nice change


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Woo hoo...did T25. I almost talked myself out of it but I did it  Now to screwfix to buy some screws!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I hopefully find out tomorrow if my GP will put me on thyroxine...she's waiting for my thyroid to become under active enough to warrant treatment and I had a blood test today to check if I'm treatable yet. Fingers crossed I am!

I've noticed a significant decline in my alertness recently...I'm tired as soon as I wake up and spend the day feeling foggy headed. I really dislike it. I also have headaches and nausea every day.

I'm just hoping that by the end of this week I'll be on thyroxine and feeling generally tonnes better!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hera said:


> I hopefully find out tomorrow if my GP will put me on thyroxine...she's waiting for my thyroid to become under active enough to warrant treatment and I had a blood test today to check if I'm treatable yet. Fingers crossed I am!
> 
> I've noticed a significant decline in my alertness recently...I'm tired as soon as I wake up and spend the day feeling foggy headed. I really dislike it. I also have headaches and nausea every day.
> 
> I'm just hoping that by the end of this week I'll be on thyroxine and feeling generally tonnes better!


Fingers crossed


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right...test results have arrived and my GP is giving me a call this afternoon...I'm just praying she'll finally put me on thyroxine. If not then I may just cry! :crying:

No training today, whoop! :bounce: I'm feeling fairly relaxed which is a nice change from feeling really stressed. Had an architect around today to discuss our future house plans which has me feeling quite excited, I'll be popping on a lamb stew in a bit, and now have a whole uninterrupted day to crack on with work 

Feeling good  (but tired)


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well, no thyroxine. Both my prolactin and thyroid function has randomly gone back to normal! The GP has no idea why and nor do I! All we know is that my body is now behaving normally. So after numerous blood tests and a brain scan we've discovered I'm now fine. At least I know my brain is normal


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

T25 today  It wasn't my plan to do T25...I was going to do just weights with a little cardio each week but I have the compulsion to move my entire body more dynamically...I think because I'm starting to feel middle aged and like all I do is sit...which I do! My body is crying out to move around! So I'm just gonna go with it and do what it is crying out for 

It has been quite shocking to discover that already, at the age of 30, my balance and flexibility has declined...it's becoming apparent how quickly just a little bit of ageing can affect the human body if you neglect to exercise. Just a few years ago, I remained fit and flexible regardless of how infrequently I exercised. But now, due to neglecting cardio and dynamic moves (but still training with weights), my flexibility and balance has already been affected.

I am utterly determined to stay on top of my physique and fitness regardless of age...I just didn't realise how early on this mission begins! I am glad though that I am addressing this now. My parents are an example of how putting it off, year after year, leaves you with a far greater hill to climb!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

that's upset all us older guys n gals...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Rykard said:


> that's upset all us older guys n gals...


Ha ha...well it shouldn't...all the older guys and gals on here train! It's the ones who don't get off their bums who are going to suffer the consequences.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Hera said:


> Ha ha...well it shouldn't...all the older guys and gals on here train! It's the ones who don't get off their bums who are going to suffer the consequences.


I know i was deflecting :whistling:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I missed the boat to do T25...got delayed with a few work 'emergencies' and then as usual, by 2pm got my daily headache  I'll have it til bedtime now.

Not to worry though...I'm very happy with my diet lately...will just crack on tomorrow morning.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds like it's going well, food pic on last page looked awesome


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

This mornings breakfast: smoked salmon & asparagus omelette



I shouldn't really have egg (makes me ill) but I had nothing else to eat!

Did T25 today although due to a pretty intense morning I didn't get round to it til 1pm, by which time my daily headache had kicked in  I got through it but now have an even worse headache 

I've felt like superwoman today...had some pretty big pressures on this morning and managed to swiftly resolve everything  which explains the headache! :laugh:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Adz said:


> Sounds like it's going well, food pic on last page looked awesome


Thank you


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Forgot to take a pic but had a yummy BBQ chicken and avocado salad. T'was yum 

Not quite are why but I'm feeling quite good about everything at the moment. Despite being under a lot of pressure I'm coping very well and still managing to eat healthy and exercise. This is what I've been aiming to achieve as a lifestyle and I seem to be doing it!...just need to keep it up!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Got DOMS in the core today, including my sternum which makes breathing a tad painful!

No training today  Also had an early start at 6.30. For some reason we both just woke up and couldn't get back to sleep so we ceased the day...sort of....spent the first hour just drinking coffee 

Sooooo glad it's Friday! I really need a weekend!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

This mornings breakfast/lunch:



Doing T25 Lower Focus in a bit. I almost talked myself out of it due to my abs still hurting but I actually want to do it...if I didn't I think I'd feel a bit crap later today.

Got lots of ebaying to do later...I desperately need money so am trying to flog a load of my Karen Millen clothes.

Then tomorrow I'm painting my new company warehouse! :bounce:


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Looks delish!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mikkeltaylor said:


> Looks delish!


Thank you


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

T25 leg workout is done  I struggled with my usual afternoon headache but I did it!

Time for a long soak in the bath and then I'm making up some mushroom soup (for my lunch tomorrow). I'm also making up a big batch of healthy mousakka (no white sauce) to divide up into portions to help me eat properly throughout the week. I'm definitely realising that in order to eat properly in the week I have to plan and prepare ahead...home-made frozen meals seems to be the way forward for me and then I can add some fresh veg on the night I eat them.

I love weekends! I manage to get everything done e.g. tidy up, clean, cook up meals etc...all stuff that I just can't bear to do in the week because I'm so stressed!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

DOMS in my legs today  And oddly enough in my shoulders.

Fun day ahead for me...treating wood and sanding down a wall


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I think stress is catching up with me. I woke up with dread about the upcoming week and almost couldn't bear to go into my office. So I've decided to pull back from work a bit this week. I'll continue sorting out my warehouse (needs various work) and the odd bit of office work but I'm going to reduce the intensity and take more time out. I have an incredibly stressful month ahead of me so I think I need to pull back before really getting stuck in next week  Might even do some more cooking!

No training today. I have DOMS in my legs and still in my abs and will be very active today working the warehouse.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ooo, I'm busy busy busy! Had to 'pop' to London last week which was 13 hours on the train  and then spent all weekend painting my warehouse.

Took some progress pics last Saturday:



There's not really much difference at all however I think my legs are developing better shape. I definitely felt more trim...just don't think the photos show it...the lighting was a bit sh!t.

I had a bit of a cheat weekend which was naughty but oh well...I needed comfort after a hugely stressful week. Totally back on track though.

I've been ill recently and had to go bed really early last night after feeling unable to do anything other than cry! Feel totally fine though despite the odd pain in my tummy.

I'll be back to training tomorrow with the lower focus DVD and I'll get to test out my new trainers too! First new pair in 6 years!! It's been a long time coming!


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Looking really good in here, It's clearly working so keep it up!!

Also some of the meals you're having look fantastic....


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Michael81 said:


> Looking really good in here, It's clearly working so keep it up!!
> 
> Also some of the meals you're having look fantastic....


Thank you  I'm struggling to make an effort with food but I do need to...it's my reward during work!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

It's been a while since an update...I sort of got a bit lost and bogged down emotionally with work. As I described it to my husband 'it feels like I'm walking through mud'. It's been going on for a few months and I have more ahead of me. I feel a bit emotionally drained of it now. But I have to keep going!

So, my only option really is to look after myself better. I ended up going for the simple naughty carbs over the past few days which always, without fail, makes me irritable, low in mood and upsets my stomach. So whilst it offers brief comfort it generally makes me feel rubbish!

So, over the weekend I decided that today is a new leaf  I'm about to have an omelette and will do a T25 workout when that's been digested. I'm also going to make myself to take decent breaks from work! And stop doing work at the weekends!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Had my breakfast  Started with watercress, apple and cucumber juice followed by a mushroom and asparagus omelette & a little drizzle of truffle oil  Yum! Washed down with a black coffee.

Will train in about half an hour, shower, make-up and then I'll be feeling good


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

summers over. its time for a winter bulk :tongue:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> summers over. its time for a winter bulk :tongue:


Ha! Not for me although I do feel compelled to comfort eat! It doesn't help that our home is painfully cold


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Brand new start today!

These past few months have been an interesting experience as my business has become more demanding. With hindsight I can now see that my state of work is reflected in my training and diet; if I don't feel on top of work I don't stay on top of training and diet. As soon as I feel on top of work, I crack on with training and diet.

I'm not too sure how to change things when work is chaos...I sort of feel like I just have to roll with it because with all the best will in the world, when work is dominating I just cannot think about exercise. It's like I'm stretched to capacity. The best I can do I think is just try to at least eat properly during those times.

Work is still at quite a terrifying stage, however, within a few days all responsibility falls onto someone else for a few weeks and I'm already feeling able to now focus on health again. I've written a list for this weeks meals and am about to order the shopping. It's all Paleo (excluding eggs) which seems to work best for me.

I'll be doing T25 for now but as an ex-dancer, I value tremendously the wonders that ballet does for muscle and strength so I'll also going to be doing some ballet again to really firm up my bum and thighs and also get my flexibility back! So basically I'm looking at quite a variety of exercises to cover all bases. I think it's the best way for me to not get bored!

Anyway, on with the day...


----------



## 00alawre (Feb 23, 2014)

Whats your business Hera if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

00alawre said:


> Whats your business Hera if you don't mind me asking?


Lingerie retail  I'm preparing for the launch and for export which is a bit intense at the moment.


----------



## 00alawre (Feb 23, 2014)

Very nice! Oh I bet it is! Good luck, I'm sure it will all be worth it.

To paraquote Roosevelt "Nothing in the world is worth having or worth doing unless it means effort, pain, difficulty&#8230;"


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

00alawre said:


> Very nice! Oh I bet it is! Good luck, I'm sure it will all be worth it.
> 
> To paraquote Roosevelt "Nothing in the world is worth having or worth doing unless it means effort, pain, difficulty&#8230;"


Thank you  I keep repeating a similar quote; 'nothing worth having comes easy'


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Woo hoo...did my T25 Lower Focus i.e. legs. I got really distracted with work so it took some motivation to pull myself away. And I'm very glad I did!

Also tested out my new trainers at long bloody last! Although they felt weird on initially they are actually really good so I'm pleased.

Now for sweet potato, tuna and salad


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Today's' lunch:

View attachment 160977


Quite proud of myself today..I've really stuck to a clean diet. Also bought some almond flour to make Paleo granola and porridge...prefect for quick and easy breakfasts on cold days


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Overall I had a pretty good day yesterday and I'm certainly glad I got back into exercise and clean eating! First day is always the hardest.

Finished the day with thai turkey burgers and stir fry veg:

View attachment 161005


Not the best presentation! But tasty and healthy. I did miss the sweet chilli sauce though 

I don't yet have DOMS but I know it's coming! Will just get on the bike for 30 mins today to get the blood pumping.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Today's breakfast:

Paleo sausage (in a burger shape), flat mushroom and asparagus.

View attachment 161037


This was yummy! For Paleo burger I mixed sage, rosemary, garlic, S&P and coconut flour...tasted really nice!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'm super chuffed with my home-made Paleo granola:

View attachment 161047
View attachment 161048


Seriously tasty! :bounce:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Some lovely porn in here


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Agree with Rob - nice pics


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Some lovely porn in here





Dan94 said:


> Agree with Rob - nice pics


Ha ha...assume you're referring to the food. I can produce much more appealing food but I've lost my passion this year  I see it as a chore now sadly.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Doing some ballet today!! It's incredible for the legs, butt and core. It's going to be a shock though I think...to compare how difficult I'll find it compared to when I was a younger because I just don't have the strength and flexibility that I used to have. But with perseverance I should see and feel significant improvement.

Diet is still super clean so I'm chuffed about that


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Hera said:


> Ha ha...assume you're referring to the food. I can produce much more appealing food but I've lost my passion this year  I see it as a chore now sadly.


Always looks nice to me!

My daily food is colourless lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Always looks nice to me!
> 
> My daily food is *colourless* lol


Ooo, now that genuinely upsets me! Way too many people compromise nutrition by either not consuming veggies in general and therefore missing out on all their awesome micro nutrients or they cook the crap out of them and totally strip them of their goodness. My neighbour always serves grey veggies that were once green and I do honestly feel a bit upset because I feel like I'm missing out on an opportunity to nourish my mind and body.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well I only got half way through the ballet exercises before my left glute was burning with pain too much! :laugh: Also managed to hurt a tendon in my knee  I do seem to have bad knees. I could feel in particular that my whole core, glutes and legs were engaged throughout so I'll definitely be sticking with this!! It has highlighted quite a weakness in my hip flexors which I could have foreseen but I am quite struck by just how weak and stiff they are.

Time for a lovely candle lit bath now  And got a slow cooked lamb stew for dinner 

It's been an incredibly stressful afternoon with work and it'll be stressful for a month...I actually let a few little tears out today when I received some very frustrating news...which is quite unlike me. I'm going through what will probably be the most stressful time of my career and it feels like it's dragging on forever. But I've just go to keep going because there is a very positive future ahead of this hurdle. But in the meantime I'm doing everything I can to cope, which includes lovely hot baths and lamb stews!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Hera said:


> Ooo, now that genuinely upsets me! Way too many people compromise nutrition by either not consuming veggies in general and therefore missing out on all their awesome micro nutrients or they cook the crap out of them and totally strip them of their goodness. My neighbour always serves grey veggies that were once green and I do honestly feel a bit upset because I feel like I'm missing out on an opportunity to nourish my mind and body.


I only get them in my meals at night 

All meals from 8am till 4pm are at work, not a fan of cold or nuked ones lol

Grey! No thanks. I like mine borderline raw and crunchy


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I only get them in my meals at night
> 
> All meals from 8am till 4pm are at work, not a fan of cold or nuked ones lol
> 
> Grey! No thanks. I like mine borderline raw and crunchy


Absolutely...Al dente :thumb:

I'm a bit fanatical about micro nutrients. Every day I have a 7 fruit & veg juice in addition to multiple veggies with meals and a banana in the morning. I crave veggies if I go 6 hours without!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Hera said:


> Absolutely...Al dente :thumb:
> 
> I'm a bit fanatical about micro nutrients. Every day I have a 7 fruit & veg juice in addition to multiple veggies with meals and a banana in the morning. I crave veggies if I go 6 hours without!


What's in the fruit and veg juice?

Lol I crave carbs  Would love to get more fruit and veg in, super greens helps with micronutrients but it's just not the same lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> What's in the fruit and veg juice?
> 
> Lol I crave carbs  Would love to get more fruit and veg in, super greens helps with micronutrients but it's just not the same lol


My juice has:

Half large beetroot

Massive wadge of spinach

5 blackberries

Good handful of blueberries

5 raspberries

2 carrots

Watercress (but not always as the taste doesn't work too well!)

I sometimes also have watercress, apple & cucumber as a fresh drink.

I am aware of the sugars so try to have just enough of the super fruits to get their goodness


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Hera said:


> My juice has:
> 
> Half large beetroot
> 
> ...


Sounds good! Lots of antioxidants in there and the beetroot is full of nitric oxide 

I may have a try of something similar this weekend now lol

I don't think we need to worry about sugars from fructose as it doesn't spike insulin - positive I've read that somewhere lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Sounds good! Lots of antioxidants in there and the beetroot is full of nitric oxide
> 
> I may have a try of something similar this weekend now lol
> 
> I don't think we need to worry about sugars from fructose as it doesn't spike insulin - positive I've read that somewhere lol


I'll take your word for it  I don't ever really worry about sugar tbh...my daily carb intake is low and the good outweighs the bad with those fruits IMO. I've never worried about insulin issues but I am aware of carbs with regards to body fat.

I have indeed chosen those red fruits and veg food their goodness  beetroot for anti - aging and blood pressure which is to do with nitric oxide isn't it?

I definitely recommend my juice...tis rather yummy


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Hera said:


> I'll take your word for it  I don't ever really worry about sugar tbh...my daily carb intake is low and the good outweighs the bad with those fruits IMO. I've never worried about insulin issues but I am aware of carbs with regards to body fat.
> 
> I have indeed chosen those red fruits and veg food their goodness  beetroot for anti - aging and blood pressure which is to do with nitric oxide isn't it?
> 
> I definitely recommend my juice...tis rather yummy


I'm not sure on the anti ageing, I'll look into it though as I'm bloody 30 in a few days Ffs 

I use it more for blood pressure with how this hobby effects it along with the other things 

I shall give it a whirl and tag you lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I'm not sure on the anti ageing, I'll look into it though as I'm bloody 30 in a few days Ffs
> 
> I use it more for blood pressure with how this hobby effects it along with the other things
> 
> I shall give it a whirl and tag you lol


I forget most of the health benefits really but I do always aim for vibrant, and especially red colours in fruit and veg. Blueberries have been shown to boost attention and concentration so I have those to help me through work, not to mention vit C. I'm also looking into sage supplements to boost focus...I recently dramatically dropped caffeine due to how irritable and tired it made me so I'm seeking more natural products that don't create dependency.

I'm 'bloody' 30 btw!!! :laugh: At least older men are deemed attractive by women but older women don't quite have the same appeal to men as young 20 something's :crying: I'm really mindful of how I'm ageing...I want to avoid any frumpiness so am keeping an eye on my shape, and also take gape seed extract in a desperate attempt to age well.

Any birthday plans?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Not training today. I've injured my knee so think it's best I rest it. I'm taking some of the afternoon off to straighten up the house before the weekend...it always helps to make feel a little more on top of things


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

"Bloody 30" @roblet & @Hera  ... tcht ! :nono: :laugh:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> "Bloody 30" @roblet & @Hera  ... tcht ! :nono: :laugh:


Ha ha! Our time will come when we too can shake a finger at the pesky youngens, complaining about their age!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I had a motivating weekend...I went on a massive cleaning spree; dusting, bleaching, tidying and organising. The recycling was driving me mad as we had no place for it so I got that sorted and then I went on to sorting everything in the house. It also had a positive impact on Lorian who finally sorted through his year long clothes mountain! :laugh:

It has genuinely made a different to how I feel; I feel like I'm getting on top of stuff, ready for Christmas and the launch of my company. I'm hoping to maintain this motivation...to stay on top of things 

One change that I made last week has had quite a dramatic impact on my mood and sleep and that's *caffeine*. I dramatically dropped if last weekend and since then I sleep better and for not as long and my mood is generally better. So this is definitely a permanent change.

Started my day with a banana and then a mackerel salad...nice and healthy 

And now a leg workout with weights  I feel like really working my muscles.

On with the day...!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Pretty decent legs workout today...I'm getting really low with my squats (ass practically on the floor) which is the best bit; can really feel it work my muscles when moving back up. I was stronger than usual it seemed which is odd. I need a heavier kettlebell! I did a proper stretch afterwards this time as I've decided to work on my flexibility.

I also can't believe the difference my new trainers have made to my workouts...my balance and form is much better.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

A good sort out and tidy up works wonders psychologically I think :thumbup1:

and well done on the ATG squats ... that's the way to do them !


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> A good sort out and tidy up works wonders psychologically I think :thumbup1:
> 
> and well done on the ATG squats ... that's the way to do them !


That stands for Ass to Grass yeah? :laugh: Pscarb taught me that. It's a really nice feeling...sort of makes the squat worth the effort.

Having a sort out really does have quite a strong psychological impact! I feel more together and less stressed now.

How's everything in the world of Gresh?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Started another day feeling alert and motivated. Reducing caffeine has had such a great impact.

Legs are slightly sore today from yesterdays workout so just doing 30mins on the bike to burn some calories and get the blood pumping.

I'm suddenly under less pressure with work...there's a chance I can't launch until January which takes the pressure off. It's 50/50 and it's out of my control. I initially found it painfully frustrating; to be at the mercy of other people's actions and time frames but now I've just accepted it and can just focus on the things that can control...there's no point worrying about the things I can't. All of I sudden I have more mental space to do other things e.g. prepare meals, do the odd bit of tidying etc. So all in all...despite a work set back, I feel pretty good


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hera said:


> That stands for Ass to Grass yeah? :laugh: Pscarb taught me that. It's a really nice feeling...sort of makes the squat worth the effort.
> 
> Having a sort out really does have quite a strong psychological impact! I feel more together and less stressed now.
> 
> How's everything in the world of Gresh?


Yup! and is quite hard to achieve sometimes though good when you do it....

All's well here ... the two furballs have settled in with only the sofa showing signs of abuse (though the fireside rug gets turned over when I'm not around so they can't use it as a luxury scratch pad); I never realised how active a 15 year old cat could be, she can rampage around the place like something wound up... thankfully the 12 year old is far more sedate and they are both incredibly vocal !

Training carrying on as ever though progress stalled somewhat over the summer due to various issues. Now getting things back on track 

And getting quotes to add a conservatory to the back of my lounge, not as simple as it could be as I need a building warrant for the work (more or less planning permission but it will be automatically granted as long as the plans meet Scottish building regulations) .........................


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Another leg session today, this time with T25.

Hams are still a bit stiff but not enough to compromise exercise.

Diet is still on form :thumb:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well I was all set to train when this happened:

View attachment 161446


She's been trying to find a way to get comfortable on my shoulders for months and today she managed it. I haven't the heart to remove her! I barely see her these days so feel utterly privileged to have her purring away on my shoulders. She's still on them now bless her. I will have to move her soon though...not entirely comfortable and hardly conducive to training!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

T25 lower focus done  Was pretty chuffed with my form and effort...felt like a really good workout


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Yup! and is quite hard to achieve sometimes though good when you do it....
> 
> All's well here ... the two furballs have settled in with only the sofa showing signs of abuse (though the fireside rug gets turned over when I'm not around so they can't use it as a luxury scratch pad); I never realised how active a 15 year old cat could be, she can rampage around the place like something wound up... thankfully the 12 year old is far more sedate and they are both incredibly vocal !
> 
> ...


I didn't know you'd gotten some little fur balls! Did you rescue them? Have they got a scratching post? Ours keep all their scratching to their post and an old wicker chair, leaving our sofa in peace 

You always seem to be improving your home!! Conservatory sounds lovely! When we can afford to renovate our home, the final thing will be a conservatory


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hera said:


> I didn't know you'd gotten some little fur balls! Did you rescue them? Have they got a scratching post? Ours keep all their scratching to their post and an old wicker chair, leaving our sofa in peace
> 
> You always seem to be improving your home!! Conservatory sounds lovely! When we can afford to renovate our home, the final thing will be a conservatory


The cats came from Zara ... belonged to her parents, but they never settled in Z's mad household so she offered them up for 'adoption'. They are older ... 12 & 15 and need a "quiet life", and yes They have two scratch posts, the first I bought was quite small and I soon realised Buffy (the older and the most energetic of the two) likes to stretch when she scratches so when a bigger post came in to the shop I snaffled it and now she uses that so the sofa isn't in the front line of attack anymore. However they do like to have mad half hours when they charge around and leap onto and over everything so there can be collateral damage at times :laugh:

Yep still a number of projects on the go, conservatory is the next big thing, then re-landscape the back garden, replant the front garden as the current scheme has not developed the way I wanted, also change all the internal door handles, replace the naff front door, do something with the night storage heaters (like replace them with modern more controllable electric radiators and come off economy seven which is a con ) sometime in the future have the bathroom ripped out and totally refurbished, and if I've the money do a loft conversion installing a master bedroom and bathroom ........ quite a list! and if I get bored in the meantime I can redecorate 

But I'd recommend a conservatory ... with a glass roof, worth the extra money, however if you are staying where you are I guess you'll be wanting to sort the heating first of all !


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> The cats came from Zara ... belonged to her parents, but they never settled in Z's mad household so she offered them up for 'adoption'. They are older ... 12 & 15 and need a "quiet life", and yes They have two scratch posts, the first I bought was quite small and I soon realised Buffy (the older and the most energetic of the two) likes to stretch when she scratches so when a bigger post came in to the shop I snaffled it and now she uses that so the sofa isn't in the front line of attack anymore. However they do like to have mad half hours when they charge around and leap onto and over everything so there can be collateral damage at times :laugh:
> 
> Yep still a number of projects on the go, conservatory is the next big thing, then re-landscape the back garden, replant the front garden as the current scheme has not developed the way I wanted, also change all the internal door handles, replace the naff front door, do something with the night storage heaters (like replace them with modern more controllable electric radiators and come off economy seven which is a con ) sometime in the future have the bathroom ripped out and totally refurbished, and if I've the money do a loft conversion installing a master bedroom and bathroom ........ quite a list! and if I get bored in the meantime I can redecorate
> 
> But I'd recommend a conservatory ... with a glass roof, worth the extra money, however if you are staying where you are I guess you'll be wanting to sort the heating first of all !


Ah that rings a bell now with Zara. Yes...the cat crazies! Ours usually have theirs at night when we're in bed...we can hear them charging around the house :laugh:

View attachment 161462


We'd definitely get a conservatory with glass roof  Yes, heating is first and foremost! However, as we plan to raise a family here we are doing everything thoroughly so we plan to gut the entire house, dry line, insulate and underfloor heating from a pellet heater. Obviously it'll all be super pricey and we can't afford to even start so for now it's outdoor clothing indoors!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I've not trained today but will do tomorrow. I just accepted early on in the day that I had too much on and needed to focus.

Diet is still good although I would have hoped to feel more trim by now...although I think my thyroid and prolactin might have gone weird again as I'm getting symptoms of it so that may be causing fat loss issues.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Leg work out today  And then a day of filling up a skip! Fun! And I actually mean that :laugh:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hera said:


> Leg work out today  And then a day of filling up a skip! Fun! And I actually mean that :laugh:


Hmmm I need to take a trip to the tip .... but that wont be happening today!

Have fun with the skip


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Hmmm I need to take a trip to the tip .... but that wont be happening today!
> 
> Have fun with the skip


Our in-laws and us have so much crap to get rid of! Tbh, it's mostly our in-laws but it affects our view and makes a really bad impression when I have professionals and future customers visit so I bit the bullet and ordered a skip (they're friggin' expensive!) I'll be offering fittings at my premises next year and so want the whole area to be nice and welcoming


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hera said:


> Our in-laws and us have so much crap to get rid of! Tbh, it's mostly our in-laws but it affects our view and makes a really bad impression when I have professionals and future customers visit so I bit the bullet and ordered a skip (they're friggin' expensive!) I'll be offering fittings at my premises next year and so want the whole area to be nice and welcoming


i have a theory rubbish breeds, the amounts that soon pile up!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Legs done, followed by a 6 veg & fruit juice and then a really yummy home-made thai chicken noodle broth  I've also popped a lamb stew on for tonight  Sorted!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hera said:


> Leg work out today  And then a day of filling up a skip! Fun! And I actually mean that :laugh:


When we decided to start our house renovation, we firstly wanted to have a good clear out and then start removing wood, bricks etc

Ended up filling up the best part of 3/4 of the skip with collected 'stuff' but it felt good and cleansing.

We did need another 2 skips after that though and 2 transit van trips as well.....


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

View attachment 161712
View attachment 161713
View attachment 161714
View attachment 161715
View attachment 161716


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> View attachment 161712
> View attachment 161713
> View attachment 161714
> View attachment 161715
> View attachment 161716


We'll have a similar situation to this when we renovate. I'm quite used to it as I grew up on a building site! Is your renovation finished now?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

As good as now.

Need to turn one of the bedrooms into a potential nursery!!

The main bathroom is fairly new anyway so we just replaced the ceiling when we did the rewire

View attachment 161720
View attachment 161721
View attachment 161722
View attachment 161723
View attachment 161724
View attachment 161725
View attachment 161726
View attachment 161727
View attachment 161728


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

And got a piece of oak yesterday for the mantle piece over the log burner


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Slight DOMS in my buttocks and quads...but nothing bad which to me indicates that for once I've been consistent enough with my training that my muscles aren't quite so shocked when they've been worked out!!

I'll do 40mins on the bike today to burn some calories and drive blood to the muscles 

I've taken a step back from work these past 2 weeks; being a little more flexible and chilled and I think that's why I'm more organised with food and more consistent with training. Which is great, but I am wary how this will change when my company launches (most likely January)...I can just sense that I will be 100% focussed on business and not on my training! I'll have to take it as it comes.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> As good as now.
> 
> Need to turn one of the bedrooms into a potential nursery!!
> 
> ...


It all looks lovely and polished off  Is the nursery for future purposes or imminent purposes? We're also doing the same in the hope to bring a baby into the world 

I love oak! We'll probably get something similar but for a TV stand (unless we attached it to the wall).

Our home is a converted barn in the country so the decore will be quite country. I've got a scrap book of ideas and just can't wait to make our dream come true...but we're at least a year off.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

quick everyone- hera has a skip at her place , get your rubbish ready

...........round here anyone ordering a skip has to have a 24hr guard on it or the thing would be full in 10 mins


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

aqualung said:


> quick everyone- hera has a skip at her place , get your rubbish ready
> 
> ...........round here anyone ordering a skip has to have a 24hr guard on it or the thing would be full in 10 mins


Ha ha! Yeah I know what you mean...we had that where we used to live. We had to act super quick! Even then, someone managed to squeeze some bits in last minute!

Where we are now though, people would have to drag their crap with them for a few miles before reaching our skip! We're very remote.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hera said:


> It all looks lovely and polished off  Is the nursery for future purposes or imminent purposes? We're also doing the same in the hope to bring a baby into the world
> 
> I love oak! We'll probably get something similar but for a TV stand (unless we attached it to the wall).
> 
> Our home is a converted barn in the country so the decore will be quite country. I've got a scrap book of ideas and just can't wait to make our dream come true...but we're at least a year off.


No baby due just yet, only planning ready if and when the time comes!

Getting married next august and then a 3 week honeymoon to Orlando and Clearwater.

Will look at trying sometime next year without the wedding and honeymoon being compromised

This is our destination for the 3rd week, which will be the relaxing time after the initial 2 weeks at Orlando doing the parks etc Hyatt Regency Clearwater Beach Resort and Spa, Clearwater - Hotel - Virgin Holidays

Our dream home is to live in a barn or church - school type character building one day

Have done 2 full renovations now and the next one will be mostly finished this time.

Hopefully in 5 years it will become a reality :thumb:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> No baby due just yet, only planning ready if and when the time comes!
> 
> Getting married next august and then a 3 week honeymoon to Orlando and Clearwater.
> 
> ...


Well that looks like a lovely holiday! I'm jealous!

We'd never planned on a barn but our life has meandered in a way that I've ended up living in a place like I dreamed as a little girl  So we have the location, it's just the physical barn that's the problem...we have no insulation or heating! SO we do have gut it and start again. Should be fun! :bounce:

Congrats on the wedding ahead!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hera said:


> Well that looks like a lovely holiday! I'm jealous!
> 
> We'd never planned on a barn but our life has meandered in a way that I've ended up living in a place like I dreamed as a little girl   So we have the location, it's just the physical barn that's the problem...we have no insulation or heating! SO we do have gut it and start again. Should be fun! :bounce:
> 
> Congrats on the wedding ahead!


We've been together 9 years now and we have a great relationship.

Sounds strange and unhealthy to some people, but we have never had a full blown out argument yet!

Yes we bicker now and again but she listens to me go on and then takes a minute, and responds in a calm manner.

It really diffuses the situation and we will then talk through it rather than shout and say horrible things

And she's 7 years younger ha ha

This was last Xmas day in Prague









(Think you already 'liked' it)


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> We've been together 9 years now and we have a great relationship.
> 
> Sounds strange and unhealthy to some people, but we have never had a full blown out argument yet!
> 
> ...


It sounds like a very healthy relationship  I think it's a very important skill to be able to discuss things through calmly without raised voices or insults


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hera said:


> It sounds like a very healthy relationship  I think it's a very important skill to be able to discuss things through calmly without raised voices or insults


My previous relationship was volatile and it ended up destroying us.

The highs where high but the lows got bad :-(

Feel much more on an even keel now


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Early start for me today...getting some work in before we're taking the afternoon and evening off  Got a medical appointment this afternoon, then a meeting with an architect (how exciting) and then a lovely meal and night away at a hotel  It's the first time in aaages that we're just spending time together as a couple, without work! About bloody time!

My quads still have DOMS so will just do 30 mins on the bike today. I'm considering going for a run tomorrow on the beach...just for a nice change


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Enjoy your time off :thumbup1:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Enjoy your time off :thumbup1:


Thank you


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

After all the blood tests and brain scan etc throughout the past few months, my GP concluded not to treat me. However, after a more specialist appointment on Thursday I'm now being prescribed thyroxine. I need to wait for the letter to reach my GP but hopefully by next Friday I'll be on a low dose. I'll be intrigued to see how it affects me.

No training this weekend. I'm having a very chilled weekend with TV and food  I had an awesome breakthrough with work on Friday so feel perfectly entitled to do sod all for 2 days before a super intense week next week!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'm not training today.

I've being going through a mixture of a tummy bug and an emotionally wobbly day yesterday and so feel that my body needs to rest today. As of today I have 3 weeks to pull my business together in a desperate hope to launch before Christmas (it may not be possible as some things are beyond my control). I therefore don't want training to be a distraction today, especially as I feel a need to rest my body.

I will however train tomorrow...despite lots of work ahead I think it's important to keep active 

Diet was awful at the weekend...I decided to just eat what I wanted which included toast, pizza and chocolate muffins! But what the hell...I'd had a tough few days and made the conscious decision to let go!

Back to strict diet today though.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

What a productive day! My goodness. I'm shattered and forgot to have lunch. Time to now switch the computer off, sit on the sofa with a hot drink and watch some comedy.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'm going to have to force myself to train today. The past two days have been intense work wise but I do have time to train today. Only thing is that I am utterly freezing...I can see my own breath in the air...and when it's this cold it's really hard to even imagine getting changed to put on my gym clothes! I just want to curl up in a blanket with a hot drink.

So I've got to suck it up and just crack on! I've just eaten so will be ready to train n 30 mins  I'll feel good when I've done it.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I haven't done any training this week.

But unusually, I'm not giving myself a hard time. I have had to be focussed entirely on work. Despite feeling absolutely shattered though, I am actually feeling quite happy due a pretty wonderful breakthrough with work 

Tomorrow should be far less intense so I think I'll manage to train quite easily and I'll need to make up for this week by training at the weekend.

My New Year's Eve dress arrived today...it's super snug so I can't afford to gain any weight! My motivation physique wise now is to rock my dress for all the celebratory photos at New Year


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right, this morning, rather then getting straight into my normal clothes, I put on my training clothes...as a way to boost motivation. I've also eaten a proper a breakfast earlier than usual so that I can't use 'not eating' as an excuse not to train. All that's left is actual training in 30 mins. I MUST do it!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Did you make the gym?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Peace frog said:


> Did you make the gym?


I'm going now. It's not a gym though...I train from home


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right...legs done! I felt quite weak annoyingly but I pushed through. Will just do cardio tomorrow.

Back to work...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just picked up my first prescription of thyroxine. I'll start taking it tomorrow...I'm intrigued to see if I'll experience any effects. Time will tell...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hera said:


> I haven't done any training this week.
> 
> But unusually, I'm not giving myself a hard time. I have had to be focussed entirely on work. Despite feeling absolutely shattered though, I am actually feeling quite happy due a pretty wonderful breakthrough with work
> 
> ...


Don't worry I've not trained this week either ... been working all week and I'm too old... I meant tired... to train in the evening after work ... and can't get up early enough in winter to train before work!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Don't worry I've not trained this week either ... been working all week and I'm too old... I meant tired... to train in the evening after work ... and can't get up early enough in winter to train before work!


I did train today though!  I feel better for doing that 

Winter does seem have a negative impact. For me it's the cold...the second I step out of bed I'm huddling up to keep warm, so the idea of leaping around really isn't appealing! I just need to get over it though...I warm up pretty quick.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hera said:


> I did train today though!  I feel better for doing that
> 
> Winter does seem have a negative impact. For me it's the cold...the second I step out of bed I'm huddling up to keep warm, so the idea of leaping around really isn't appealing! I just need to get over it though...I warm up pretty quick.


It's dreich weather that's the downer for me ... bright sunny winter days like today are fine however cold as a blue sky always improves my mood. Mind you stepping in to the unheated garage first thing is always a bit of a shock until I'm warmed up! :laugh:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> It's dreich weather that's the downer for me ... bright sunny winter days like today are fine however cold as a blue sky always improves my mood. Mind you stepping in to the unheated garage first thing is always a bit of a shock until I'm warmed up! :laugh:


Ah yes, definitely. The sun makes all the difference. It was dry and sunny on Saturday and I was suddenly motivated to clear the garden!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Day 3 on thryoxine.

I was told not to expect any noticeable difference but I think there's an improvement in my alertness, temperature and mood. I was driven all weekend to get things done, I'm not as cold as usual and I'm noo as irritable! It could just be a fluke so I'll see how the rest of the week goes.

Training today though may just be cardio and then weights tomorrow.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

My lunch last Saturday...was sooo yummy: perfectly cooked salmon fillet with rosemary, anchovy and lemon dressing, sun blush tomatoes and asparagus

View attachment 162297


I was going to upload a photo of this mornings breakfast but evidently I was so hungry that I complete forgot to take a photo! It was mackerel, sun blush tomatoes, smoked beetroot, spinach and asparagus. Was really nice!

We have roast pork and gravy left over from yesterday so I'll have that for dinner. Not sure about lunch yet.

One thing I've decided to do as of today is to take time away from work to prepare and enjoy my meals. I've become quite a workaholic and struggle to pull away from work...even to eat. For the sake of my sanity and general health I think that meals are a good opportunity to break away for a bit. I see training as the same thing...it's a mentally healthy investment. And it of course prevents me from turning into a fat blob sat at a computer!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well I did tabata and now feel a bit sick, dizzy and shakey!  I think it was a shock to the system...it's been at least 6 months since I last did it!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hera said:


> My lunch last Saturday...was sooo yummy: perfectly cooked salmon fillet with rosemary, anchovy and lemon dressing, sun blush tomatoes and asparagus
> 
> View attachment 162297
> 
> ...


Yes and we all need to see more foodie pics  :thumbup1:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

T25 today...focussing on legs. I've got motivation to get it out of the way this morning as I have a meeting later. Gonna grab breakfast first though (I cannot train fasted).

Thyroxine is still evidently helping me...I'm less grumpy and cold  I really hope it helps with fat loss...I'll find out in a few weeks I guess.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hera said:


> T25 today...focussing on legs. I've got motivation to get it out of the way this morning as I have a meeting later. Gonna grab breakfast first though (I cannot train fasted).
> 
> Thyroxine is still evidently helping me...I'm less grumpy and cold  I really hope it helps with fat loss...I'll find out in a few weeks I guess.


I'll have to start spiking my gf's tea with some ha ha


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> I'll have to start spiking my gf's tea with some ha ha


Ha ha! It has actually benefited our relationship...we're getting on much better because I'm not an irritable grump!


----------



## MrTwisted (Sep 14, 2014)

Hera said:


> Day 3 on thryoxine.
> 
> I was told not to expect any noticeable difference but I think there's an improvement in my alertness, temperature and mood. I was driven all weekend to get things done, I'm not as cold as usual and I'm noo as irritable! It could just be a fluke so I'll see how the rest of the week goes.
> 
> Training today though may just be cardio and then weights tomorrow.


My Mrs notices within a few days of taking it or if she misses some.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hera said:


> Ha ha! It has actually benefited our relationship...we're getting on much better because I'm not an irritable grump!


*like*


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

MrTwisted said:


> My Mrs notices within a few days of taking it or if she misses some.


I've never had it before so at first I thought it was all fluke but after 5 days now I'm starting to have confidence that it's the thyroxine


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hera said:


> I've never had it before so at first I thought it was all fluke but after 5 days now I'm starting to have confidence that it's the thyroxine


That's really good to hear...... I'm pleased for you... :thumbup1:


----------



## MrTwisted (Sep 14, 2014)

Hera said:


> I've never had it before so at first I thought it was all fluke but after 5 days now I'm starting to have confidence that it's the thyroxine


It's crazy how big an impact thyroxine can have on peoples moods/personality just don't run out of tablets as your mood will change back quickly.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

MrTwisted said:


> It's crazy how big an impact thyroxine can have on peoples moods/personality just don't run out of tablets as your mood will change back quickly.


Ha ha...I don't intend on running out! I was told not to notice any changes in my mood and so I concluded that I must just be an irritable person! Thank goodness I'm not because I didn't know what else to do to improve my irritableness...I was already looking after myself as best as possible with nutrition, work/life balance, exercise etc.


----------



## MrTwisted (Sep 14, 2014)

At least you where aware of it, I had to badger the Mrs into seeing a Dr and getting the TPO/TSH tests done. At least it should make everything easier than before for you .


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

MrTwisted said:


> At least you where aware of it, I had to badger the Mrs into seeing a Dr and getting the TPO/TSH tests done. At least it should make everything easier than before for you .


I was aware of my mood but not the cause. I thought it was just who I was. It was only when health issues prompted blood tests that it was picked up. And I'm glad it was


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

@Hera check how your levels of B12 and Vit D are. Many people who are hypothyroid are low on these two things which can make you feel a bit poop. not everyone of course but it's worth checking out.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Flubs said:


> @Hera check how your levels of B12 and Vit D are. Many people who are hypothyroid are low on these two things which can make you feel a bit poop. not everyone of course but it's worth checking out.


Hey Flubs! Long time no see!

All my nutritional levels are really good. Me and the Dr's can't find a cause for this other than age.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hera said:


> Hey [Redacted]! Long time no see!
> 
> All my nutritional levels are really good. Me and the Dr's can't find a cause for this other than age.


Okay, glad to hear that. It's not the deficiency that causes the condition but it's an added problem that can hinder. Just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I was very naughty with training last week so I must do better this week.

Got a delivery of healthy food from Tesco in a bit so I should be sorted for diet...just need to take time out to train.

By the end of last week I was fed up of work and yesterday, for the first time ever, I was dreading work. This to me a clear sign that I'm overwooked! So the plan is to only do what's necessary today (got some stressful phone calls to make :crying: ) and then for the rest of the time, do other none work stuff e.g. sort Christmas presents! :bounce: I might also do some decorating


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well I've done a lot better today...I've started using myfitnesspal again which I am confident will make a huge difference to keeping me on track with calories and exercise.

I'm limiting myself to 1400kcals which according to today's plan is perfectly doable 

Just done tabata which I need to now keep up if I'm to improve!

The plan is:

Day1 - tabata

Day 2 - weights

Day 3 - tabata

Day 4 - weights

Day 5 - tabata

Weekend

Now to get back to work


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I need to get back to using myfitnesspal again to make sure I'm getting enough food down ! unlike most my propensity is not to eat enough!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

So far so good...early start and breakfast eaten. Wll do my weights in about 20 mins and then back to work 

I stuck to my calories yesterday and plan to do the same today. I am glad I've started using myfitnesspal again...I've realised that I was snacking...I was snacking on healthy things but the calories still add up!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right...I haven't updated for a while because I've had nothing to report. I've had some personal issues this past 9 days and so haven't trained. And my diet has been poor. I basically substituted the odd meal for chocolate! :no: I'm still the same weight but I'm not exactly feeling healthy or in shape.

However, I'm getting my focus back now. I am finally all ready for Christmas and so I'm spending today getting the house all straightened up and taking the evening off to relax. And then tomorrow, with work easing a little and the house all sorted, I'll crack on with training. I'm sorting my diet today which always help to prepare me for training again.

I'm looking forward to feeling on top of everything  And as sad as it sounds...I'm looking forward to the work I have over the next few weeks.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right, right, right...training today!

Started the day realising that I will be working all day...quite intensely :crying: But needs must...my business can't go on holiday just because I want to!

I put my training clothes on first thing as a way to motivate me. Going to have a small omelette now and then when that's gone down I'll do T25 Lower Focus before cracking on with work again.

At least by the end of today I'll have trained, dieted and finished the first draft of my new website ready to launch tomorrow! mg:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Woo hoo! I did my training  

I feel genuinely proud to have motivated myself just before Christmas and on a very busy day!

Diet is good so far: black coffee, omelette and veg juice with herbal teas so far  I always do better if I start the day really healthy.

I'll rest tomorrow, tabata on Wednesday and then I'm going for a run with my sister on Christmas day/boxing day


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Still working sadly....long day. Good to know I've trained today though and eaten well  Looking forward to finishing and sitting on the sofa!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hera said:


> Woo hoo! I did my training
> 
> I feel genuinely proud to have motivated myself just before Christmas and on a very busy day!
> 
> ...


Running on Christmas Day / Boxing day ... now that is dedication ........... :thumbup1: :scared: :cool2:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Greshie said:


> Running on Christmas Day / Boxing day ... now that is dedication ........... :thumbup1: :scared: :cool2:


Like going to the gym on boxing day mmm


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Running on Christmas Day / Boxing day ... now that is dedication ........... :thumbup1: :scared: :cool2:


I actually like running  I don't do it often due to impact on hips, knees and flattening the bum. I used to encourage my mum and sister to come with me though so it'll be like old times


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hera said:


> I actually like running  I don't do it often due to impact on hips, knees and flattening the bum. I used to encourage my mum and sister to come with me though so it'll be like old times


Well it's one way to burn off the Turkey ! :thumb:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Well it's one way to burn off the Turkey ! :thumb:


Indeed  I've started what most people do on New Year's. I feel like I've already indulged and am now trying to get back into shape...whilst everyone else are only just preparing for indulgence.

I'm not alone though...my sister-in-laws arrived yesterday and one of them is off for a run this morning...she's a little fitness freak! :laugh:


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hera, just read your journal all the way through. Feel totally motivated now. And LOVE all your food pics. I need inspiration, I'm not very good at cooking. I'm not too brave at trying things!


----------



## Craig92 (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow, just by looking at your 1st post, you should be proud of how far you've come. You look great!

Your diet and training seems to be spot on but your determination is what I'm really impressed with. Keep up the good work, it's seriously paying off!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

lcham14 said:


> Hera, just read your journal all the way through. Feel totally motivated now. And LOVE all your food pics. I need inspiration, I'm not very good at cooking. I'm not too brave at trying things!


My goodness..you read the whole journal!! You poor thing! :lol: Thank you for taking the time to read it through. Certain things happened to my health last year that I many have not mentioned in this journal so some posts may seem a bit confusing.

I haven't made any progress for months though...my work has completely taken over so I'm trying to establish a balance 



Craig92 said:


> Wow, just by looking at your 1st post, you should be proud of how far you've come. You look great!
> 
> Your diet and training seems to be spot on but your determination is what I'm really impressed with. Keep up the good work, it's seriously paying off!


Thank you  It's disheartening though that I haven't made any more progress for a while!


----------



## Craig92 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hera said:


> Thank you  It's disheartening though that I haven't made any more progress for a while!


That's part of training I guess. Maybe your body is used to the training, I like to mix up my training all the time. Even if it's just do sets in different order. Just keep powering through and you'll achieve your goals!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Craig92 said:


> That's part of training I guess. Maybe your body is used to the training, I like to mix up my training all the time. Even if it's just do sets in different order. Just keep powering through and you'll achieve your goals!


It's because I lack consistency....that my focus now; to be consistent with training.


----------



## Craig92 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hera said:


> It's because I lack consistency....that my focus now; to be consistent with training.


Knowing what your doing wrong, makes it easy to correct. 

In my opinion, your not doing anything wrong. You look great.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Craig92 said:


> Knowing what your doing wrong, makes it easy to correct.
> 
> In my opinion, your not doing anything wrong. You look great.


Thank you


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I hope everyone had a lovely Christmas 

For Christmas I got.....a cold! :cursing: It is blatantly from my sister although she denies it. Both my husband and I are are ill with a cough, sore throat and snotty nose! I had a horrible nights sleep 

I managed to go for a run on Boxing Day and discovered that I'm far more fit than I realised! We ran for 40 minutes but I felt I could run for another hour. I would have trained again by now but I'm too ill. I want to recover asap and so won't train until I'm well again.

Assuming I'm better by New Year I'll go for another run on New Year's Day...this time I'll push myself to the limit.

I have to work today and I feel really annoyed that I'm ill...it's horrible trying to work at a computer when your nose is dripping and there's pressure pushing behind your eyes  I am genuinely very annoyed at my sister...she knew she was ill and didn't say anything until I noticed she was coughing....she stills denies it though, saying she wasn't contagious. If you're coughing, you're contagious! :cursing: I never understand why people willingly socialise with other people when they know they're ill! Thanks for ruining my one holiday!


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

Just read through your journal and want to say well done and great work. I love the food pics too and you have given me a few ideas and the realisation that i don't eat enough fish. My family are 5th generation 'trawlermen' so having been brought up with fresh fish every day (in some cases still wriggling) as a kid, having moved away from family i moved away from the diet too. I must get back into it.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mince Pies said:


> Just read through your journal and want to say well done and great work. I love the food pics too and you have given me a few ideas and the realisation that i don't eat enough fish. My family are 5th generation 'trawlermen' so having been brought up with fresh fish every day (in some cases still wriggling) as a kid, having moved away from family i moved away from the diet too. I must get back into it.


Thank you for taking the time to read my journal 

I should actually put up some more photos...that can be a mini resolution 

I'm aiming to finally have some results to show this year. I'm aiming for consistency with training so that I can actually progress with muscle gain.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'm almost over my cold. I'm hoping that I'll be recovered by tomorrow and so I'll then crack on with Tabata. This cold has actually been quite a bad one with significant pressure behind my eyes causing them to look bloodshot, horrible headaches and poor sleep  I went for a New Year's walk on the beach yesterday and my legs really hurt!! Just shows how ill I was really.

I started the New Year healthily  Everyone else was still eating pastries, chocolates etc but I refused; starting my day with a veggie omelette, then a chicken salad and then steak with veg. I completely abstained from treats  It was amazing though how everyone tried to encourage me to eat cake or croissants etc! I can't believe that utter lack of support and attempts to sabotage my healthy eating from day one! :cursing: I know they were all doing it to make themselves feel better for eating crap but it was just so mean! They could ahve just said' well done you!' as opposed to 'you can always diet tomorrow...go on, have some cake!' 

I haven't told my husband yet but I'm going to be look into getting a squat rack. I'm really determined at the moment to see results this year and so I need to ensure I have everything I need to keep me motivated.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Perhaps they thought you needed some comfort food !


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Perhaps they thought you needed some comfort food !


I just re-read my post...I sound like a bit of a complainy bitch! Lol! I think I was in a bad mood from feeling I'll.

There is an element of sabotage amongst my female relatives and it seems to stem from their own insecurities regarding diet...which is a shame really. It would be nice if we could all rally together.

I'm still I'll unfortunately...all snotty and couhging  however, as of yesterday, lorian and I finally have time to ourselves! The final relatives left yesterday morning so we can finally just do nothing!  we basically spent all of yesterday on the sofa and plan to do the same today  it should help us get better 

Back to work tomorrow...with the aim of finally launching my business in a few weeks time! Its gonna be intense!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Unbelievably I'm till ill! I still feel rubbish with a bunged up head and pressure on my chest :crying: I'm back at work today and really don't feel up to it.

No training for me still until I feel better.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Still ill  I think it'll be another two days before I'm back to full health. The pressure behind my eyes has at least subsided 

I have two injuries to add to the mix too!

One is what I assume is insertional Achilles tendinitis - it can feel like fibres are tearing off my heel! I assume that's what it is. It must be sheathing to do with the Achilles tendon due to the location of the pain.

And the other is a shoulder problem. Two weeks ago I had problems shutting a door...I had to keep slamming it time and time again until it finally shut (it had swelled due to water). Since then I've had a lot of pain in my shoulder. I didn't know what caused it until I slammed that door again and instantly yelped in pain! It hit the exact spot that hurts...and now it hurts even more :no:

I'm not sure what to do about either problem really other than rest I guess! And when I can train again (after my cold) I'll need to do things that don't aggravate them.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Deep Heat on the shoulder ?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Deep Heat on the shoulder ?


I never think those things actually work. I assume my shoulder just needs to heal


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hera said:


> I never think those things actually work. I assume my shoulder just needs to heal


I'm not so sure, they certainly ease the pain and I think relax the muscles...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> I'm not so sure, they certainly ease the pain and I think relax the muscles...


I'm sure they probably help with pain but I only get pain when I stretch my tendon suddenly or use my arm at an odd angle. So its pain relif isn't necessary...it just means I need to be wary when training again.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Greshie said:


> Deep Heat on the shoulder ?


or tiger balm


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I've finally recovered from my cold! :bounce:

I still have issues with my Achilles tendon and shoulder so I'll need to choose my exercise wisely. Today I'm going to ease in with core work and cardio on the bike.


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

I have persistent shoulder and middle to lower back pain and manage it with a foam roller. I can control the pain to an extent where i can have a normal weights routine and i've been slowing adding squats in which i couldn't go near before.

The particular rumble roller i use is very stiff, probably too stiff for a beginner Rumble Roller Extra Firm Rumble Roller - Black, 12.5 x 30 cm: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors. Ive gradually gotten used to it and couldnt do without it now. 5 mins before and 15 mins after a gym session keeps me right. Next best thing to a deep tissue massage.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mince Pies said:


> I have persistent shoulder and middle to lower back pain and manage it with a foam roller. I can control the pain to an extent where i can have a normal weights routine and i've been slowing adding squats in which i couldn't go near before.
> 
> The particular rumble roller i use is very stiff, probably too stiff for a beginner Rumble Roller Extra Firm Rumble Roller - Black, 12.5 x 30 cm: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors. Ive gradually gotten used to it and couldnt do without it now. 5 mins before and 15 mins after a gym session keeps me right. Next best thing to a deep tissue massage.


I'm not sure if that would resolve the issue? I hurt my shoulder when slamming a door...I pulled something and assume that with rest it will heal?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right..time to pull away from work and train!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I've just done my core workout; it was varied but not too intense...more an intro to training again  I'll do cardio tomorrow.

Now for a salmon salad


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Tad sore in the abs and shoulders today which is of course a positive sign.

I'll just do cardio on the bike today but am looking for a cross trainer instead. The bike doesn't work enough of my body. In the long term I'd want a decent robust cross trainer but I can't afford that so for now I'll just a 'good enough' one to help me stick to cardio.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Cardio done...whoop


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right, having yet again awoken early (3.30am) and been unable to go back to sleep, I got up at 4.30am and have sorted a few things out, including my training routine! I've edited my OP with my new 12 week programme  It contains the bare basics to address all body areas in the most efficient way.

I'm focussing on upping weight and decreasing reps. I'll definitely need a heavier kettle bell if I'm to build muscle...so I'll be sorting that today.

Leg day today. My aim is to warm my muscles up this week...remind them of hard work...ready for next week.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hera said:


> Right, having yet again awoken early (3.30am) and been unable to go back to sleep, I got up at 4.30am and have sorted a few things out, including my training routine! I've edited my OP with my new 12 week programme  It contains the bare basics to address all body areas in the most efficient way.
> 
> I'm focussing on upping weight and decreasing reps. I'll definitely need a heavier kettle bell if I'm to build muscle...so I'll be sorting that today.
> 
> Leg day today. My aim is to warm my muscles up this week...remind them of hard work...ready for next week.


Always good to have a plan of action! I have three training plans; a three day split for 'normal' weeks , then a two day split and variations of a one day full body which I use if work/life commitments mean I can't do the three day split within a reasonable time scale....

But getting up at 4:30? oooph! I struggle to surface before 8am in winter :laugh:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Always good to have a plan of action! I have three training plans; a three day split for 'normal' weeks , then a two day split and variations of a one day full body which I use if work/life commitments mean I can't do the three day split within a reasonable time scale....
> 
> But getting up at 4:30? oooph! I struggle to surface before 8am in winter :laugh:


That sounds like a good idea...to prepare for busy weeks. Trouble is...I never know how busy my week will be until I'm right in the middle of it! Also...I need to do it in small manageable slots otherwise I lack motivation. A full body workout would deter me! :laugh:

I didn't enjoy getting up at 4.30am!! I just could not go back to sleep. However, I thankfully slept properly last night


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'm buying my pull up bar tonight ready to crack on with my new programme next week. My only concern is my shoulder....so we'll see.

I realised last night that I need to be careful not to get overwhelmed by stress. I have a lot going on this year as well as launching my business and I need to be careful to ensure I take a step back now and again. So I took the day off today  After a blood test I went to my friends for lunch for the first time in 5 months! It's been so long since I've been able to have a good old natter about everything and anything with a friend. I then had to take my cat to the vet...turns out that he's managed to get a huge laceration down his tongue from presumably a cat fight!  Having only just gotten home I mentally don't feel able to get stuck into work so that's me done for the day! I might sort out the kitchen and get some dinner prepped 

Stepping out of work for one day has reminded that I need to continue my other non-work activities, like seeing friends...to get a balance! It seems obvious now but lately I've been so consumed by work that I completely forgot about other aspects of my life! So next week I'm seeing another friend and also going to a spin class with my spin friend 

Balance really does require some effort! To balance work/training/relationships/rest etc...


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

You're gonna destroy them deadlifts & squats in the next 12 weeks. Good luck!

These meals in your log look amazing @Hera


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I've been doing really well with diet recently  And today is no different...fresh veg & fruit juice, my supps and then a veg omelette.

As it's sunny I've decided to go for a run on the beach now and am hoping my husband will join me


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

marcusmaximus said:


> You're gonna destroy them deadlifts & squats in the next 12 weeks. Good luck!
> 
> These meals in your log look amazing @Hera


I hope so 

Glad you like the meal pics  I should probably start taking pics again...


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Watching out for them!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Today's lunch:

Salmon & quinoa salad

View attachment 164606


I've moved away from my Paleo diet to adding low GI grains. It's really nice to have more ingredients to play around with. I'm intrigued to see if I eat less on this diet due to feeling full for longer.

Looking forward to roast chicken with apple pearl barley later.

I've recently developed more motivation. I don't now where it's come from...perhaps it's because I'm making any effort to pull away from work. Regardless...I'm enjoying it! I'm sorting out the house today and I've gotten back into cooking again. Lets hope I'm still motivated when it comes to leg day tomorrow!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I think we need some recipes  ... The Katy Cookbook :thumbup1:


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Oh that looks delicious!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

First day of my 12 week training programme is done  It was leg day and my legs now feel super trembly! :laugh:

I need to buy a heavier kettlebell today if I'm to challenge myself more though (the deadlifts were a little easy). This is the first time in years that I've actually devised a weekly plan and am recording my reps and weights so I'm hoping this will help keep me motivated and show results.

I'm also using myfitnesspal again to track my calories. If (and it's a big if) I can stick to this, I've now doubt that I will be pleased with the results in 3 months


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> I think we need some recipes  ... The Katy Cookbook :thumbup1:


Ha ha...I actually made one for my mum! With pictures and everything  And did she use it? No!



lcham14 said:


> Oh that looks delicious!


Thank you  It's now one of my favourite meals.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Tabata day today  Much less intense than weights IMO.

I need to order a pullup rack on Amazon Prime today if I'm to do upper body tomorrow. I have no idea if my shoulder will cope though. It only hurts with certain movements and angles. I'll find out tomorrow though. On the upside, my Achilles tendon is much better...it didn't play up at all yesterday during training...only a slight twinge a few hours later. So that's good 

Now for belated breakfast...not sure what to have...maybe a lazy omelette.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just bought my pull up bar and heavier kettlebells. Whoop  I hope my motivation continues!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Tabata done  On Thursday I'll be doing a spin class instead...really looking forward to it...haven't been in ages!!

Had a little good news today...blood tests have shown that my levothryroxine dose is correct...my levels are now normal  I certainly feel normal now with decent energy levels and less grumpy!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

what pullup bar did you get?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Rykard said:


> what pullup bar did you get?


This one:

Powerbar 2 fully welded frame up to 24 stone capacity Rock solid fold flat design with no assembly: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors

Am hoping my door frame will be fine. Only other option was on to screw one into a hallway arch but I'd then end up head butting the granite top!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

make sure you put something between the door frame and bar to stop it 'denting' the wood, heard of that happening a bit.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Rykard said:


> make sure you put something between the door frame and bar to stop it 'denting' the wood, heard of that happening a bit.


Tbh, that doesn't matter. We're gutting the house in a few months! :laugh: Although, just in case those plans don't go through, I'll put something in place. Thanks


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Morning! Day 3 of my new routine. Diet is still going great 

Had cajun tuna steak with asparagus, cucumber & olive quinoa salad last night:

View attachment 164758


I'm finding the diet easier than I did on Monday. I struggled on Monday but yesterday was fine. I made a big batch of home-made chicken and grain soup that I dipped into twice in the day to keep me satisfied. I'll make another soup today to keep me going...I find soups a good low calorie filler 

Supposed to be upper body day today although I don't know what is and isn't possible yet. I've learned through another thread that I most likely have a rotator cuff injury...probably tendinitis. From my Googling it seems that rest is the best medicine but not to completely stop using my shoulder to avoid it 'freezing'. My pull up bar doesn't arrive til tomorrow anyway so I can't test out if pull ups are a problem or not so I'll just attempt dips today and see what happens.

It's funny how mentally I'm visualising how I hope to look in 12 weeks which sadly doesn't match how I actually look! So I was quite disheartened last night when getting changed for bed and saw myself in the mirror...I was almost surprised to see myself still carrying fat! :lol: I had to tell myself 'duh...you've only been doing this for 2 days you idiot! Patience!'.

On with the day...after 4 years of development I have a business to launch next week!! :scared:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Spin class today, so no training til 5.30pm

I was awful with food yesterday...only 700kcals!  And today I feel nauseous so I may struggle to get much food down.

Yet another early start today...4am. I lay in bed for an hour but the gave up and got up at 5am. It's amazing what you can get done when the rest of the world is asleep! I've done tonnes of PR this morning...really productive!


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Gosh I struggle to get up at 7!

I want to pick your brains about food. What's your favourite recipe with tuna steaks?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Is there such an hour as 4am ? :scared: :blink:  :yawn: :laugh:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Greshie said:


> Is there such an hour as 4am ? :scared: :blink:  :yawn: :laugh:


yeah - it's about 1.25 hours before our alarm goes off lol.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

lcham14 said:


> Gosh I struggle to get up at 7!
> 
> I want to pick your brains about food. What's your favourite recipe with tuna steaks?


Oh I don't usually get up this early...but lately, if I awake early...even just slightly, my mind is instantly filled with thoughts about work and then I can't get back to sleep  This thankfully is only happening about once a week though and it's actually quite useful for getting work done!

Feel free to pick my brain...I'm not sure what use I';d be though...I can be quite lazy with meals!

With tuna steak, I have only a few options that I often fall back too:

- salad, quinoa/grains. asparagus, olives with a dressing of lemon juice, extra virgin olive oil, salt and pepper

- sweet potato wedges, asparagus

- mixed roast mediterranean vegetables (squash, peppers. onions, courgette)

- big salad (beetroot, olives, tomatoes, green leaves etc)

Whenever I cook a tuna steak I season with salt and pepper and then once cooked I drizzle over lemon juice. I try not to over cook it too...so it's a little pink in the middle.

I hope that helps? I'm that creative to be honest!

My favourite fish is salmon...I love that!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right...saw the GP and she thinks I've damaged my deltoid. She's given me an anti-inflammatory and if I'm still in pain in 3 weeks I need to go back to discuss a scan.

No training my arm! All leg and core work for the next month I think.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Damage is subjective, in other words she has no idea which bit its hurt so rather than send you off to a specialist, she's thrown you some pain killers and told you to rest up.

Typical sop for the nhs.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Dazzza said:


> Damage is subjective, in other words she has no idea which bit its hurt so rather than send you off to a specialist, she's thrown you some pain killers and told you to rest up.
> 
> Typical sop for the nhs.


Yeah I did think it was a sort of 'come back later if it still hurts...hopefully, whatever is wrong with you will get better'. I did ask 'is there really any point in this anti-inflammatory or are you just wanting me to wait for a bit' but she did say that it should help speed up recovery.

I do like my GP. I am very fortunate to go to a practice where the GP's have a really good rapport and seem to genuinely take an interest so I wouldn't want to be unfair on her. She did check various arm movements and I could understand why she came to this conclusion given that the pain tends to be when I am using that muscle. We'll see. If it does still hurt in 3 weeks I'll go back


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Got to spin last and realised that I'd hardly eaten all day. Unsurprisingly, when I got home I began to feel really sick and cold  I need to eat properly next time!

Was sick again this morning which was annoying. I woke up fine but as soon as I had my veg juice I puked  I'm ok now though and managed to keep some nuts and a tea down.

Not the best start to the day! Will try an omelette later and then my heavier kettlebells arrive so I'll do a decent leg workout later


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Heavier kettlebells have arrived! Whoop whoop!

Not training today though. I'm still not feeling well so I'll look after myself today, ready to put my all in tomorrow.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

My recent dinners:

Cod, sweet potato wedges, mushy mint peas and yoghurt tartar sauce:

View attachment 164901


Fillet steak, slow roast tomatoes, sweet potato wedges, greens & red wine jus:

View attachment 164902


And this mornings breakfast:

Black pudding , tomatoes and poached eggs

View attachment 164903


After being ill yesterday and under eating for a few days I thought I'd have a decent breakfast this morning...especially as I'll be doing weights in a bit. I love black pudding!

My pull up bar arrived yesterday and was super easy to assemble. However, having tried it my shoulder instantly hurt! So it's a no go until my shoulder recovers 

Leg day today :bounce: Ooo, and I've also treated myself to decent training clothes! When I turned up to spin on Thursday I realised I was wearing a tired old vest and leggings with a ladder up them! I realised it was perhaps time to invest in some proper training clothes. So for the first time ever I've bought training clothes that are also pretty fashionable...from Fabletics! I'm quite chuffed. I've never tried to look good training before but I think it's going to actually be quite motivating!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Decent leg workout 

I've upped the weight for both deadlifts and squats but kept the lunges the same (still need to build significant strength in that respect!).

I've decided to throw in straight leg deadlifts too to really hit my hams. I didn't include them this time as I was practically falling over from muscle fatigue but I will next time.

I really feel like this might be the time that I finally manage consistency with training. I feel like I spent all of last year getting my business ready and really consolidating my sobriety. And this year, having had a full year sober, I can finally progress in other areas of my life...such as training 

My online shop launches next week and I'm finding training to be the ideal escape from the stress and pressure. I'm hoping that I can keep this up and lead a life where I'm dedicated to my business but still maintain a balance; to still see my friends, relax and train  I'm starting to become the person I want to be and live the life I want


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

A lovely rest day today  Along with a cheat; home-made sticky date pudding with caramel sauce!

I be having a training break today but still have to work  We're testing my shop today and making live payments...I'm going to need a break soon though...I might do a half day tomorrow.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Back to training today...week 2.

I'm feeling a tad less motivated today and I think it's because I didn't have the weekend off...it was filled with work and work talk  Today's also a big day at work as well so I guess my mind is elsewhere.

I'm moving legs to tomorrow as they need another day to recover from Saturday's session (bum still hurts  ). I'm going to attempt arms but if the shoulder issue plays up then I'll switch to just cardio and maybe some core exercises.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Saturday's dinner which I absolutely loved!:

Red pesto salmon and roast veg

View attachment 165001


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hera said:


> Saturday's dinner which I absolutely loved!:
> 
> Red pesto salmon and roast veg
> 
> View attachment 165001


That looks good!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> That looks good!


Thank you  Had the same for lunch but with some quinoa and green leaves as well  Very filling!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I woke up early again this morning...3.30am. I lay there for an hour trying to go back to sleep but whenever I've had at least 5 hours sleep and I awake, my brain says 'that's enough sleep'. So I got up. I'm hoping that in a week or so my brain will relax a bit but at the moment it's filled with work.

May as well crack on with my accounts... :yawn:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Leg session done. And man am I knackered! Also feel a tad sick! I added in SLDL's which I managed fine. I'm already building strength so will be needing to progress to heavier weights soon.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well I was supposed to be taking time off but I've ended up working most of the day. Been really productive though. Now I am going to relax. Feels great to have trained hard!

Time to make a healthy, pasta free lasagne.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Ummm how can you have a pasts free lasagne?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Ummm how can you have a pasts free lasagne?


Well I make lorians with pasta but mine is layered with aubergine....so its a bit like mousakka. Iv settled for salmon and roast veg instead though...I felt lazy.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Got a much needed decent nights sleep last night...9 hours  And I feel refreshed and motivated.

I had planned on doing a new 'butt lift' dvd today but my hams are pretty sore from SLDL's so I might just give my body a rest before spin tomorrow. I might do some gentle cardio instead just to ensure I've done some form of activity other than sitting in my office chair!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Had the morning off work today which has been lovely! Trip to the hairdresser followed by the dentist and then a trip to the supermarket. Might not sound glamorous to some but it's been glorious! It's also nice to dress up a bit when going out and about...good for a self-esteem boost. I also don't go out enough amongst other people so I've enjoyed the odd chat with locals 

I've come home to my new training outfit in the post which I'll wear to spin tonight. I made the mistake of wearing the incorrect trainers for spin last week which resulted in very sore feet. This week though I have some brand spanking new trainers  I love getting new stuff!

I took my measurements and weight today so I can know compare them with measurements in 11 weeks time. Hopefully there'll be a significant difference!

Weight: 129lbs

Waist: 27"

Hips: 36.5"

Thighs: 22.5"

I want all of the above to come down!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Rest day today.

I really enjoyed spin last night (especially in my new training outfit  ) and still got DOMS from the new SLDL's a few days ago. So I'll rest today and then thy my new 'Butt Lift' DVD tomorrow.

I am however wanting to ensure that in addition to my training, I am generally more active so I'll be taking a brisk walk later today 

I took advantage of the reduced section in tesco yesterday and bought some cod fillets, beef and also a massive turkey breast. I cooked that up yesterday which is now ideal for some lean protein today  I should do that more often!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I always have a nose in the reduced section ... got some good buys


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Doing my new DVD today; 55 mins long.

I've woken up super irritable so I'm hoping that a good workout followed by a soak in the bath will help! My shop goes live tonight so I need to sort my mood out if I'm to cope with the stress!

I had my cheat meal early yesterday (chocolate and caramel pudding)...it really was not worth it and literally minutes later I was sick!  It was really stodgy and gloopy...not nice.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just a pretty massive breakfast (for me anyway): 150g black pudding, 2 poached eggs, big tomato and stack of mushrooms. I could barely fit it in but I was just craving a proper filling meal. I'm hoping that it's what my body needed for recovery from the additional training.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> The greed is strong in this one! :bounce:


Ha ha...I'm always hungry and so for once thought 'sod it' and ate what I wanted!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

'Butt lift' DVD complete.

Although it wasn't challenging for my cardio fitness, it did tire my legs and butt. My muscles just felt really heavy afterwards and they're still recovering from my weight session earlier in the week. Overall, I think it was a good addition to my routine


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hera said:


> Doing my new DVD today; 55 mins long.
> 
> I've woken up super irritable so I'm hoping that a good workout followed by a soak in the bath will help! My shop goes live tonight so I need to sort my mood out if I'm to cope with the stress!
> 
> I had my cheat meal early yesterday (chocolate and caramel pudding)...it really was not worth it and literally minutes later I was sick!  It was really stodgy and gloopy...not nice.


good luck with the "Go Live" this evening ! I'm sure everything will go well :thumb:


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

What's your shop hun?

I just finished day one of a build a better bum program. I'm dying now! Doubt I'll be able to sit on the loo without getting stuck there and having to roll off into the floor! Haha that's good leg day doms


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

keep up the good work :thumbup1:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

lcham14 said:


> What's your shop hun?
> 
> I just finished day one of a build a better bum program. I'm dying now! Doubt I'll be able to sit on the loo without getting stuck there and having to roll off into the floor! Haha that's good leg day doms


This is my website: https://bosomgalore.com/

I try not to mention it much on the main forum but I doubt many people will see it hidden in here 

DOMS are always a nice reassuring sign of a good workout  What bum routine are you doing? I've just started doing a program by Beachbody...I got sucked in by the teleshopping channel!!



mlydon said:


> keep up the good work :thumbup1:


Thank you


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Awesome. I had a look and entered your prize draw. Pick me, pick me!!

It's a butt program I bought from a personal trainer. Completely killed me. I'd have never worked that hard if I'd devised my own program!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

lcham14 said:


> Awesome. I had a look and entered your prize draw. Pick me, pick me!!
> 
> It's a butt program I bought from a personal trainer. Completely killed me. I'd have never worked that hard if I'd devised my own program!


Oh I'm afraid the draw closed on the 28th! (there's a notice on the page). I've literally just emailed the winner. I'm sorry. Thank you for entering though!

I'm doing the 'Brazil butt lift' (awful name). I did the first DVD yesterday and my legs were very wobbly afterwards. I was still a bit dubious though. But today, my bum hurts in every possible muscle! I've definitly hit muscles that I don't usually! Time will tell if I start developing a rounder and higher bum!  I basically want a bubble butt :laugh:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I said goodbye to simple carbs last night...going out with a spaghetti carbonara  It was yummy...but not more.

I used to live on a Paleo diet ad decided to try grains again for the past two weeks but it has not been conducive to fat loss. It's been nice to fuel my body during training and not to worry about fat gain; my focus has been establishing a decent routine and not dieting. But now that I'm happy with my training, it's time to throw in a strict diet too.

My butt muscles are still super sore from Saturdays workout so I may just do cardio today and let my muscles recover.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

It's been an incredibly stressful few days. I'm going to need to force myself to pull away from work or I'm gonna burn out.

I've been umming and ahhing over training and have concluded that I *will* train legs (despite not feeling up to it). I need to move my body and maintain consistency! I'll be really glad I did after and will treat myself to a nice hot drink and bath afterwards


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Had a bit of uplift in mood today! I spent yesterday gradually becoming more and more stressed. I didn't really realise until Lorian said that he's worried about me. I was apparently being really low and quiet. I realised 'I'm actually incredibly stressed...riddled with worry'.

This morning however, I've had some very positive news regarding my business...so I'm feeling a little less despondent.

Back to training...

...I've been battling my mind on this. I kept talking myself out of training yesterday...but I did train in the end! I pushed hard  Despite having had a highly stressful day. So I'm very proud of myself . I almost talked myself out of it this morning but I think I'm winning the battle and aim to train at 10am.

I keep reminding myself that at times of stress, exercise is what will keep my going...it's therapy!

Today is day 3 of my new, much more strict low carb diet, and so far so good. It does affect my mood though...I can get quite sad for no reason other than low sugars. However, from previous experience, this only lasts 3 days before my body adjusts to relying on fats. If I keep this up I will surely see a difference in a few weeks.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I so nearly talked myself out of exercise!

I did another bottom lifting dvd and they definitely hit the spot! My goodness...I am going to be in pain tomorrow!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

DOMS in the ol' inner thighs this morning! I'm a bit apprehensive about spin tonight so I might need to not push myself too hard.

I'm pondering upping my calories a little...I'm near to tears quite a lot lately which is very uncharacteristic. It could be stress though.

I started my day trying to rescue a collard dove. I found a hallway of feathers but no bird, so I followed them into our end room where the poor thing was huddled amongst my shoes. I took him outside to release but he dropped to the floor :no: His wings can expand and flap so I'm hoping it's just shock. I've popped him in a box with some water and berries and am just hoping that he'll fly later. It's always hit and miss though...some times I come back to find the critter dead and other times I find them flying around my room!! So we'll see. I HATE seeing animals suffer. I have a bit too much empathy for my own good sometimes!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Rest day today  I'm going to go for a walk later though just to keep active.

I battled with myself again last night. I had a piece of work that needed to be finished by 8pm and so I so nearly cancelled spin. But I then thought that I need an hour out. So I went to spin and then fished work when I got home.

I'm starting to notice very subtle positive changes in my physique. Only subtle but it's enough to motivate me. When getting ready for spin last night I looked down and was surprised by how my stomach looked...a little thinner. I then looked in the mirror and looked slimmer than I expected. So that's nice! Its actually making me more motived to keep strict with diet and training.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Had a rest day yesterday...and also a cheat day.

I've been either hormonal, undereating or overstressed...or all three!! I just couldn't cope any more with work or anything requiring any additional brain power; I felt like either throwing something or breaking down into tears. So...I stopped, and sat on the sofa with a hot chocolate and 2 pieces of toast covered in jam! I then had naughty cheesy mash with my dinner followed by a raspberry tart with cream.

I don't really feel too guilty given how horrendous I was rfeeling. Today I feel tonnes better. I had a very deep sleep and have been motivated today and far, far less irritable! So perhaps a cheat was what I needed.

Got a little bit of work to do today but other than that I plan to do another butt lift DVD, hot soak in the bath and then a painting for my nephew's first birthday.

I'm sticking to my diet again today.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I took yesterday off in the end. I decided that I deserved just one day doing F all. I actually slept so much better last night and the night before...upping my calories for those days seemed to result in deeper sleep.

Back to strict diet today. It's my final week for lower weight and higher reps. Next week I'll be upping weight and reducing reps...which is a first for me.

I'm having more and more issues with my shoulder and now my neck and back so I've gotten the details of a decent physio nearby and I'm hoping he'll fix me.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Rest day today..whoop! Got DOMS in the ol' buttocks! :laugh:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Hera said:


> Rest day today..whoop! Got DOMS in the ol' buttocks! :laugh:


not a lot worse than doms of the buttocks... hurts to sit down :crying:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Rykard said:


> not a lot worse than doms of the buttocks... hurts to sit down :crying:


It actually hurts more to stand on one leg as it uses my butt to maintain balance. I almost fell over putting my socks on this morning! :laugh:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Hera said:


> It actually hurts more to stand on one leg as it uses my butt to maintain balance. I almost fell over putting my socks on this morning! :laugh:


lol, yeah getting dressed with leg doms is quite comical, just make sure there are no solid objects around


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I think I'm starting to see results from my training which is just about time as I've started to question the effectiveness of what I'm doing! (I get impatient).

I realised today that my tummy is looking more trim so I measured myself and I've lost a little from my hips and thighs. This is good! I feel happy. It's not dramatic weight loss but then I'm not overweight and I'm not doing a dramatically hardcore diet...I'm just trying to slowly change my shape to an increase in muscle and loss of fat.

This has really motivated me to keep going...to see how I'll look in 2 months time. I up my weights next week so that'll be interesting...weights that I've never done before!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Leg day today. My session last week was a bit of a struggle...for some reason I felt quite weak. I need to push myself today if I'm to be confident in upping the weight next week.

A certain husband of mine tried to jeopardise my fat loss yesterday with a few little Valentines chocolates. I ate two as a one off but then gave the rest back for him to eat. As sweet as the gesture was, I just don't want to go down the route of such high calories in teeny packages...the calories just aren't worth it IMO. I'd rather consume the same calories in a mini meal; more filling and nutritious.

Other than that, I'm not working today! :bounce: Whoop! All I have planned is a teeny DIY job, a hot soak in the bath and then painting my nephews birthday present whilst in front of the TV. Lovely


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Whoop...did legs and upped the weight for the last set. It wasn't as difficult as I thought so next session shouldn't be too much of a shock! I feel quite proud of myself...although compared to most people I'm not lifting much, for me this is quantitative progress and a sign that I have finally managed consistency...this is the first time I've done that with weights 

I MUST keep this up if I want to enjoy how I look. My appearance is also becoming increasingly important in my job with marketing and PR, which is adding extra pressure to keep this up...which is a good thing...it's sort of becoming part of my job and I'm certainly motivated when it comes to that!

Time now to enjoy the rest of my Sunday...hot bath, TV and then cooking dinner for my hubby (the last part isn't quite as much fun!).


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Rest day! :bounce:

I've got DOMS but it isn't too bad. I good sign of a good workout though.

I bought a lovely new work outfit yesterday ready for an important trip this week...I'll be sorting a few outfits today in advance so that I can feel super confident in my 'power suits'  It was funny...I asked Lorian what he thought of my new fitted trousers to which he replied 'it shows off all your good bits'. I think he meant my bum! :laugh:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Goodness, what a tiring few days. I've taken the role of PR and been aggressively promoting my brand...with some pretty good success 

I'm so sick of the computer that I'm stopping for the day! I have to pack for a business trip so am going to turn my music up and prance around in front of the mirror whilst I decide which outfits to pack  Although I've got a long journey and stressful work ahead, I am so looking forward to going way for a few days. I get to stay at a hotel with a spa and pool and have all my meals cooked for me! :bounce: Can't friggin' wait!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hera said:


> Goodness, what a tiring few days. I've taken the role of PR and been aggressively promoting my brand...with some pretty good success
> 
> I'm so sick of the computer that I'm stopping for the day! I have to pack for a business trip so am going to turn my music up and prance around in front of the mirror whilst I decide which outfits to pack  Although I've got a long journey and stressful work ahead, I am so looking forward to going way for a few days. I get to stay at a hotel with a spa and pool *and have all my meals cooked for me!* :bounce: Can't friggin' wait!


You've not trained Mr L properly have you ? :laugh:

Enjoy your business trip :thumbup1:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> You've not trained Mr L properly have you ? :laugh:
> 
> Enjoy your business trip :thumbup1:


Ha ha...to be honest...we're both struggling to motivate ourselves to prepare food. It's a real chore at the moment!

Thanks  I get panic attacks in cars so I'm a bit apprehensive...but it'll be good when we arrive


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

No training til Monday now. I've been on some medication that has made me feel pretty rubbish. I tried doing cardio at the gym in a hotel I was staying at but I felt horrific afterwards. I should feel better by Monday at which point I'll do a decent a leg session.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I had a weekend feeling pretty ill. Having now had a decent sleep and a complete rest yesterday, I feel human again.

Will be training in a couple of hours.

It dawned on me yesterday that my school reunion is in 3 months...so I best get myself looking great!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I've been in a real slump these past few days. A combination of feeling unwell, freezing temperatures in the home, money worries and the come down from an exciting business trip last week has left me feeling pretty sh!t.

I didn't train in the end yesterday. I will do today though. My mum is coming to stay for a couple of nights so I need to get the house sorted. With being up and about I'll find it easier to train as opposed to having to pull myself away from work.

I'm hoping to perk up the next couple of days. I have a hospital appointment which although isn't fun, is a nice excuse to get out and having my mum around should shake things up a bit.

Right...I best get tidying the house and finally do some friggin' exercise! (it's been a week!)


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

After 2 1/2 weeks off I finally got back into training this weekend. I took the whole weekend off work which I haven't done in ages, and it give me a decent break to enable me to do other things e.g. exercise and gardening.

Despite taking time off I was still able to do my more heavier weight routine so that's good. I did that on Saturday and then cardio yesterday. Tomorrow I'll do my butt lift workout.

I'm having a very bad time with work at the moment. I'm somehow not having a nervous breakdown but I'm feeling pretty down from the stress. Perhaps exercise will keep me going


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ah there you are! Wondered where you'd gone to.

Exercise is the best stress reliever there is x


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

lcham14 said:


> Ah there you are! Wondered where you'd gone to.
> 
> Exercise is the best stress reliever there is x


Yeah...I have been quite absent. My business is at a crucial point and I'm not enjoying it. Things won't improve for at least 2 more weeks so I just need to keep plodding along and not neglect the little things. I'm glad I took the weekend off though...I did a painting for my nephew's 1st birthday and I even did a little gardening. I'm most pleased with having trained though


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Still got DOMS today. I'm debating the butt lift DVD..I might hold off til tomorrow.

Had a funny incident last night. We were lying in bed when we heard the cats charging around upstairs. I twigged that they'd brought something in. I went into the hallway to see a teeny little bat wrapped up in his wings on the floor. I yelled to Lorian to get me some gloves (didn't want to risk getting rabies!). He brought out some socks. I popped them on and scooped up the little cutie. He seemed alert but I didn't want to put him out in case he was weakened and unable to fly.

So, Lorian brought me a cardboard box and put it on our bed. I popped the bat in the box, still attached to the sock, and as I closed the flaps of the box a great bit fvcker of a spider appeared on the flap. I froze, Lorian jumped...I didn't know what to do! :laugh: I couldn't knock it off because it would end up in the bed and genuinely feared it might bite my little bat. So I knocked the whole box on the floor causing the spider to land on my bat in the box! So I whipped the little bat out by pulling out the sock it was attached to and it turned out, the bat could fly!So we ended up with a bat flying around our bedroom and a great big spider somewhere in our room.

I ran to open our door to outside and saw the spider in the box and so just threw the whole box into the garden. My cats then came in and got exited by the bat that was still frantically circling our bedroom. I shooed the cats out and thankfully the bat eventually found the door and disappeared into the night.

I struggled to get to sleep after that! Quite an adrenaline rush! :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Not warm enough up here do do very much in the garden yet, though itching to get out and start doing stuff ... have had a conservatory added to the lounge and as a result the garden is looking fairly flattened !

Glad my two are house cats !


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

That made me laugh. We had a cricket brought in once. Very much alive and very, very jumpy!

The bat probably would have eaten the spider!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Not warm enough up here do do very much in the garden yet, though itching to get out and start doing stuff ... have had a conservatory added to the lounge and as a result the garden is looking fairly flattened !
> 
> Glad my two are house cats !


Ah a conservatory. That's lovely. I want one but we're years away from that.

Yeah..our cats are real hunters and spring is upon us :no:



lcham14 said:


> That made me laugh. We had a cricket brought in once. Very much alive and very, very jumpy!
> 
> The bat probably would have eaten the spider!


It was a very tiny bat...I've forgotten the species. But the overall size of the spider was bigger than the bat! :sad: I'm sure it would have been fine but I know those spiders bite in self defence and with my extreme fear of the buggers I just jumped to extreme scenarios!

I find big crickets a bit scary! I like looking at them...but I fear them jumping!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Goodness...I've had such a stressful few weeks and I now feel utterly exhausted.

On the plus size, things should start to improve as the weeks go on. I just need to recoup now! I'm going to finish work early, have a lovely hot soak in the bath, give myself a manicure, cook a lovely dinner and sit in my joggers in front of the TV all evening! 

I'll get back into training tomorrow


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Morning UK-M! I am back!

Whilst I've been popping in to respond to PM's I've been otherwise pre-occupied with work and have utterly neglected both my training and diet. I can actually see it in my face that my diet hasn't been as good so it's time to shovel in the veggies and drop the naughty simple carbs!

I'm trying something a little new now...I'm dropping to 1300kcals based on a calculation I did to enable fat loss. I'll start the calorie restriction tomorrow though. Today is just about getting used to dropping out the naughty things.

Started the day with 1 scrambled egg and smoked salmon. Will have a veg juice in a bit and then a weights session.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Replace the 'naughty' things with wild smoked salmon ... that should do the trick (though I suppose you can have too much of a good thing! ) :thumbup1:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Replace the 'naughty' things with wild smoked salmon ... that should do the trick (though I suppose you can have too much of a good thing! ) :thumbup1:


It's not the best substitute for cake or chocolate! :laugh:

Today is day one of my calorie restriction and so far so good. I've had to give myself a lot of talkings to over the past few days to motivate myself but it seems to have worked  Training in 30 mins


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Good luck


Thank


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

So far so good 

Yesterday's meals:

1 banana

1 egg chicken breast & veg omelette

veg & blueberry juice

courgette spirals & chicken breast pesto

2 strawberries & set natural yoghurt

Fillet steak, roast courgette & tomato

Lots if herbal tea!! I was peeing every hour! :laugh:

That all equated to 1300kcal.

Also did a legs session

My legs are pretty tired today so I'll just do some cardio on the bike.

Tomorrow is a rest day and Wednesday is a weights session.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Loooong time since an update!

Well...life and work are intense at the moment. So much happening with numerous hospital appointment, sorting out mortgages, debt, and the unbelievable stress of my business that I'm barely keeping my head on straight.

I'm not training yet...haven't done for about 3 weeks now. However, all things considered I'm not going to beat myself up. Giving my history of unhealthy 'coping' strategies I'm pretty proud of myself for still managing my life so healthily.

I've still dropped some fat by keeping diet clean and calories restricted. Within the next 2 weeks things should start to be more sane and I can start to dedicate some attention to training.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hera said:


> Loooong time since an update!
> 
> Well...life and work are intense at the moment. So much happening with numerous hospital appointment, sorting out mortgages, debt, and the unbelievable stress of my business that I'm barely keeping my head on straight.
> 
> ...


In the long scheme of things this period will (hopefully) be insignificant  ... hope your business is doing well :thumbup1: ... are you buying the barn you alreasdy live in?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> In the long scheme of things this period will (hopefully) be insignificant  ... hope your business is doing well :thumbup1: ... are you buying the barn you alreasdy live in?


That's the hope  We're sort of doing the ground work in all areas of our life in the hope that we will be a better position in a few years time. It's a sort of 5 year plan I guess on a personal, health, home and business front 

We are indeed buying the barn and then renovating it  The renovation is being done in 3 stages to ensure we still have somewhere to sleep, shower and run our businesses. It's all happening though whilst I'm having health issues addressed which is making things a bit more stretched emotionally. But, in a year we should be in a better position...ideally in a warm, dry home!!! Oh to be warm!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I think it's time I get back into training! I'm starting to feel old and creaky!

I've realised that I'm in a continual state of adaptation...every few weeks I struggle with increased pressure and then I adapt and then the pressure increases again, and then I adapt etc. This isn't going to change for a long time so I need to find a away to fit training into my life now. I'll start today with a leg day.

I am struggling in general with mood. I've been feeling like I'm constantly under a heavy fog that makes everything feel like a struggle. I concluded that my thyroxine was too low. But My GP told me yesterday that my thyroxine is bang in the middle of normal. She thinks it's stress. I feel almost ashamed to admit it but I think she could be right. Lately I've been pining for a weekend away. I've never pined to get away before. So I think this is my body telling me that I need a break!

Anyway...regardless, I need to get more active, starting today


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Its always good to get back at it after some time off and it also might help stress levels. Your braver than me starting on a leg day lol always hated leg doms and stairs.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

i find the workouts are my stress relief, i go to a place where all i think about is the iron, unfortunately i have to come back to reality but for that 45-60 mins it's good.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Its always good to get back at it after some time off and it also might help stress levels. Your braver than me starting on a leg day lol always hated leg doms and stairs.


I think it will help with stress...it's the initial motivation that I have to crack. It's so easy to be lured by work and then I struggle to step away. It takes a real shift in focus for 30 minutes which I struggle to initiate.

I find legs the most satisfying and rewarding  But I just know from experience that my trousers will be a bit tight tomorrow and I'll be struggling with the stairs!! :laugh:



Rykard said:


> i find the workouts are my stress relief, i go to a place where all i think about is the iron, unfortunately i have to come back to reality but for that 45-60 mins it's good.


I wish I found that...I'm fine when I'm in the middle of training and it is a nice break, but it's actually starting in the first place that I struggle with. I know I'll manage it today though


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

tell me about it, in the winter it's brutal the gym isn't heated, my drink freezes whilst i am doing my sets.. but i feel so much better afterwards. I use that thought to gety out of bed and drag my sorry ass down there.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

it's the thought of how i feel afterwards that keeps me going esp. in winter. my gym has no heating and my drink freezes whilst i do my sets.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I finally got off my backside and did some exercise! I didn't manage it last week so this is my first time back in about 6 weeks.

I decided that this week I'll just focus on tabata, core and stretches...just to boost my fitness and flexibility a bit before weights next week and to also establish a routine again. I'm also away all week in London with very little spare time so it's best I just focus on squeezing in tabata.

I was able to do press ups for the first time in 4 months since injuring my shoulder. It still has a slight twinge so I didn't push too hard but it's brilliant to finally be able to use it again! I think I'll need at least another month though before getting back to pull ups.

Tabata was a bit of a shock to the system...my fitness has obviously dropped a bit but I'm perfectly fit and able which is good. So it wasn't too bad


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

DURACELL2405 said:


> Well done for getting back into training Katy.
> 
> Just ease yourself back into it gradually with the press ups from ur shoulder =]
> 
> Quick question what is tabata


It's essentially HIIT (high Intensity Interval Training) that research has shown to both efficiently improve cardio fitness and burn fat throughout the day.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Got DOMS! The fact it hasn't been delayed is kind of a good sign...shows the damage wasn't too bad i.e. my fitness wasn't too bad!

Flying to London today for a manic 2 day business trip but will train the Friday that I'm back. Diet is good and I seem to have my focus back whcih is good. It also helps that I'm having to look at incredibly beautiful toned women in my job...constant reminder of the 'competition'!


----------



## sledgehammer123 (Dec 14, 2013)

Hera said:


> After all the blood tests and brain scan etc throughout the past few months, my GP concluded not to treat me. However, after a more specialist appointment on Thursday I'm now being prescribed thyroxine. I need to wait for the letter to reach my GP but hopefully by next Friday I'll be on a low dose. I'll be intrigued to see how it affects me.
> 
> No training this weekend. I'm having a very chilled weekend with TV and food  I had an awesome breakthrough with work on Friday so feel perfectly entitled to do sod all for 2 days before a super intense week next week!


Are you still taking thyroxine? T4-only meds like Synthroid do NOT work, exclaim many patients! - Stop The Thyroid Madness


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Hera said:


> It's essentially HIIT (high Intensity Interval Training) that research has shown to both efficiently improve cardio fitness and burn fat throughout the day.


I skimmed this quickly. Are doing hip thrusts? If you are, at what weight?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

sledgehammer123 said:


> Are you still taking thyroxine? T4-only meds like Synthroid do NOT work, exclaim many patients! - Stop The Thyroid Madness


I am yeah...and for the past month I've been convinced that it's not sufficient. I feel lethargic, low and irritable. I did speak to my doctor explaining that I look after myself very well emotionally and physically and that I can't believe this is stress. But she said 'you're levels are normal, you're probably stressed'.

My friend recently went back on the stuff from pig glands and she says she feels so much better and all symptoms have gone. I may well go down this route myself. The way I feel is ruining my day to day life.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

GaryMatt said:


> I skimmed this quickly. Are doing hip thrusts? If you are, at what weight?


I'm not, no. Why do you ask?


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Hip thrusts will build you up good. Especially when you get to where you can thrust 200lbs + for reps of 8-10. We got a girl out here that was built like me and within a year, she had the most amazing bikini body ever. You on IG?


----------



## sledgehammer123 (Dec 14, 2013)

Hera said:


> I am yeah...and for the past month I've been convinced that it's not sufficient. I feel lethargic, low and irritable. I did speak to my doctor explaining that I look after myself very well emotionally and physically and that I can't believe this is stress. But she said 'you're levels are normal, you're probably stressed'.
> 
> My friend recently went back on the stuff from pig glands and she says she feels so much better and all symptoms have gone. I may well go down this route myself. The way I feel is ruining my day to day life.


If you can take the time and read up on that site Stopthethroidmadness.com Will explain it all very well. Dr.s that Rx T4 only have a financial vested interest in doing so. Either that or they are not educated very well on the thyroid. I went hypo in Jan and am currently taking 4 grains NDT and am doing very well.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

sledgehammer123 said:


> If you can take the time and read up on that site Stopthethroidmadness.com Will explain it all very well. Dr.s that Rx T4 only have a financial vested interest in doing so. Either that or they are not educated very well on the thyroid. I went hypo in Jan and am currently taking 4 grains NDT and am doing very well.


I'm going to read up on it today ready for a GP appointment tomorrow. I'm sick of feeling so lethargic...it makes everything struggle. Thank you


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well I turned 31 yesterday :crying: It's the first birthday where I've felt old. But I've decided that I don't care how old I am as a long as I look good! :laugh: I don't look how I want to look and I've had enough of it so as of Saturday I've really reigned in the diet and so far so good. I've started doing what used to which is plan out all my meals to ensure I stay strict.

Having worked with an incredible lingerie model last week I'm even more motivated....it reminded me of how great I felt when I had a figure similar to hers in my early 20's and I now want that back!!

My work is definitely my biggest obstacle that I need to overcome...I HAVE to establish a balance and to switch off so that I can focus on other things in my life e.g training! For the first time in months I switched off yesterday. I did still keep checking my tablet but I at least stayed out of my office. I have to do that more often and I think I need to set times in my schedule to train. This is definitely my greatest challenge. I'm going to work on a timetable and plan today to get a routine going.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

GaryMatt said:


> Hip thrusts will build you up good. Especially when you get to where you can thrust 200lbs + for reps of 8-10. We got a girl out here that was built like me and within a year, she had the most amazing bikini body ever. You on IG?


What's IG?


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Hera said:


> What's IG?


NOw I'm I'm not the only one, . . YES!!!

Instagram.

I didn't know that acronym either. Warning: Its stupid and trendy. I even got new style hair cut.

I don't wanna talk about it. :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

GaryMatt said:


> NOw I'm I'm not the only one, . . YES!!!
> 
> Instagram.
> 
> ...


Ha ha. I'm only on it for business...same goes for all social media (with the exception of facebook). I have no desire to document the minutia of my day to day life with random images :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Under the advice of a friend who also has thyroid issues, I spoke to a different GP today. I'm so glad I did! He's really on the case with thyroid issues. He instantly said 'you're not on enough T4'. He's doubling it straight away but thinks it still won't be enough. He thinks I need 5 times the dose but he wants to see how I am as he gradually increases it, just in case I'm quite sensitive.

He thinks my body is ok at converting T4 to T3 but if for whatever reason I still feel unwell with the right dose, despite my levels being normal, then he has no problem with prescribing the pig gland stuff. I hope I don't need to go down that route though because it's hard to get the level right and has to be imported.

Fingers crossed, within a month or so, I'll start to feel more alert and happy!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hera said:


> Under the advice of a friend who also has thyroid issues, I spoke to a different GP today. I'm so glad I did! He's really on the case with thyroid issues. He instantly said 'you're not on enough T4'. He's doubling it straight away but thinks it still won't be enough. He thinks I need 5 times the dose but he wants to see how I am as he gradually increases it, just in case I'm quite sensitive.
> 
> He thinks my body is ok at converting T4 to T3 but if for whatever reason I still feel unwell with the right dose, despite my levels being normal, then he has no problem with prescribing the pig gland stuff. I hope I don't need to go down that route though because it's hard to get the level right and has to be imported.
> 
> Fingers crossed, within a month or so, I'll start to feel more alert and happy!


Good luck wit it all :thumb:

My gf is getting T4 treatment at the moment as she has been having problems with high prolactin??

Playing around with doses etc and having blood tests every 4 weeks to see how things are getting on


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Good luck wit it all :thumb:
> 
> My gf is getting T4 treatment at the moment as she has been having problems with high prolactin??
> 
> Playing around with doses etc and having blood tests every 4 weeks to see how things are getting on


Snap! It was the high prolactin that raised the 'alarm'! My thyroid issues were only minor so they couldn't be sure if that was the cause so they gave me an MRI scan to check for a pituitary growth. That came back clear so I was then put on T4. How's she doing with T4 treatment?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hera said:


> Snap! It was the high prolactin that raised the 'alarm'! My thyroid issues were only minor so they couldn't be sure if that was the cause so they gave me an MRI scan to check for a pituitary growth. That came back clear so I was then put on T4. How's she doing with T4 treatment?


Only on her second month after doubling up her dose

She says she feels a little better in herself already though, so hopefully things will get back on track.

She is waiting on a scan and will give more bloods again next week


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Only on her second month after doubling up her dose
> 
> She says she feels a little better in herself already though, so hopefully things will get back on track.
> 
> She is waiting on a scan and will give more bloods again next week


Is the scan for a pituitary growth?

How have you found being with her through this? I'm pretty irritable and un-affactionate which isn't great for a relationship!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hera said:


> Is the scan for a pituitary growth?
> 
> How have you found being with her through this? I'm pretty irritable and un-affactionate which isn't great for a relationship!


I've been going through PCT and her with these issues has meant we have become more friends than lovers atm!

It has been a bit awkward but we have spoken with the doc and with each other and it hasn't been a problem as such.

We are planning the wedding end of Aug so hopefully things are now getting back to how they where in the physical side of things and also looking at baby making soon too!!

This is how the issue all came about, me with my bloods and fertility and her with her fertility tests read for the future


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> I've been going through PCT and her with these issues has meant we have become more friends than lovers atm!
> 
> It has been a bit awkward but we have spoken with the doc and with each other and it hasn't been a problem as such.
> 
> ...


Ah ok, so you requested fertility tests as a sort of MOT in advance?

Yep...I can relate to your experience. My man isn't going through PCT but I'm not exactly overly affectionate lately and the poor guy feels like he's walking on eggshells.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hera said:


> Ah ok, so you requested fertility tests as a sort of MOT in advance?
> 
> Yep...I can relate to your experience. My man isn't going through PCT but I'm not exactly overly affectionate lately and the poor guy feels like he's walking on eggshells.


Yeah we basically both went to our respective drs for fertility for her and my bloods/fertility.

My test was low end and Liver function borderline but 4 weeks later both back ok.

We are both talking about stuff outside the bedroom and things are moving forward shall we say ;-)


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I've been on my new dose of thryoxine for 5 days and for the first 2 days I felt back to my old self. I suddenly had energy and was motivated to do all the chores etc. I laughed a lot more and was more affectionate. My husband said ' I feel like I have my wife back'. After those great two days though I slumped again.

This is what happened when I was first put on thyroxine. The GP did say that he thinks I'd need a far higher dose but he wants to gradually increase the dose to avoid the risk of overdosing. We're supposed to be revisiting it in 3 weeks but I might try to expedite that.

This is definitely impacting on my weight...overlooking the role of T3 in metabolism and therefore weight, the lethargy is making it more difficult to train.

Regardless, I must still do my best!! My diet is still strict and I'm forcing myself to train despite how much of a struggle it feels; tabata on Mon, Wed & Fri and weights on Tues, and Thurs. I'll see how that goes.

In good news, my shoulder is still improving. 1 more month and I reckon I can start training upper body


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Yeah we basically both went to our respective drs for fertility for her and my bloods/fertility.
> 
> My test was low end and Liverpool function borderline but 4 weeks later both back ok.
> 
> We are both talking about stuff outside the bedroom and things are moving forward shall we say ;-)


All sounds really positive!! :thumb: You're lucky you got tests. Some practices/districts have a 2 year rule where you need to have been trying without success for 2 years before they issue the tests.

You're getting married in August yeah?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hera said:


> All sounds really positive!! :thumb: You're lucky you got tests. Some practices/districts have a 2 year rule where you need to have been trying without success for 2 years before they issue the tests.
> 
> You're getting married in August yeah?


We both bent the truth a little to ensure we got the tests!

Yes end of August, not that long to be honest.

Most things are organized so not much stressing to do now ha ha


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> We both bent the truth a little to ensure we got the tests!
> 
> Yes end of August, not that long to be honest.
> 
> Most things are organized so not much stressing to do now ha ha


Good thinking! You may have protected yourselves from a lot of emotional grief 

I hope it's a lovely day  Ours was certainly one of the best days of our lives. We often reminisce  Only thing we'd have changed were out outfits! :laugh: Too late now. Although we've talked about another one at the 10 year mark with better clothing choices!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Whoop....tabata workout completed, kitchen all tidied and I've prepared and eaten a super balanced breakfast of scrambled egg, smoked mackerel and asparagus. I've started the week well


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Wow a cracking transformation, Well done. Keep up the good work. :thumb:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Natty Steve said:


> Wow a cracking transformation' date=' Well done. Keep up the good work. :thumb: [/quote']
> 
> That's a very old transformation, but thank you


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Ah right, lol. So where are you at now? Any new goals etc??


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Natty Steve said:


> Ah right' date=' lol. So where are you at now? Any new goals etc??[/quote']
> 
> Well...a combination of thyroid issues and launching an all consuming new business has resulted in a a few pounds of weight gain since those photos. Nothing major but I wasn't happy enough in those pictures so I'm now a little further from my ideal size and shape.
> 
> My goal now is to trim down primarily through fat loss but also weight training to build some muscle for shape. My thyroid issue is gradually being sorted which will help. But I don't think it will be fully treated for another 2 months. In the meantime however I'm back to training and strict diet. If I stick to my current plan I think I'll be quite pleased in 2 months time


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I've been super good today 

For the first time in months I took the weekend off and as a result have been super focussed and productive today. My lesson has been learned...I MUST stop work at the weekends!

Anyway, I feel good about tabata this morning and for working very hard and I've also eaten really well:

Banana

Smoked mackerel, scrambled egg (1) and asparagus

Juice: blueberries, carrot & spinach

Thai veg soup (only 200kcals)

2 slices of beef (from last nights roast)

1 pear and dollop of natural yoghurt

Tonight I'll be having salmon fillet with roast med veg. I am SOOO hungry and have been craving salmon for days so I'm really looking forward to dinner. I just know though that I'll still feel hungry after


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Leg day today. Was pleased to awake at 7am so a nice long morning to get things done. Just enjoying a mint tea for hydration and will then get legs and shower out of the way for another intense day at work.

Weirdly, since tightening up on diet I've felt quite sad...like I haven't got anything to look forward to!! It's really odd but makes me wonder if food has become some sort of coping strategy amidst a very difficult few months. I've always eaten pretty healthily so it's not like I've been binging on cakes etc but by reigning in the calories more and enjoying less freedom with food, I've felt sad! :crying: I'm trying to replace this with training and focussing on my dream physique though which is positive. When I got up this morning I was sad by what was ahead with food and didn't want to train but I then reminded myself of how great it would feel to be in the shape I want and that totally re-focussed me...so I just need to keep doing that.

Training and diet is something that I see as a way to cope with stress so I need to stick with it.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Hera said:


> Leg day today. Was pleased to awake at 7am so a nice long morning to get things done. Just enjoying a mint tea for hydration and will then get legs and shower out of the way for another intense day at work.
> 
> Weirdly, since tightening up on diet I've felt quite sad...like I haven't got anything to look forward to!! It's really odd but makes me wonder if food has become some sort of coping strategy amidst a very difficult few months. I've always eaten pretty healthily so it's not like I've been binging on cakes etc but by reigning in the calories more and enjoying less freedom with food, I've felt sad! :crying: I'm trying to replace this with training and focussing on my dream physique though which is positive. When I got up this morning I was sad by what was ahead with food and didn't want to train but I then reminded myself of how great it would feel to be in the shape I want and that totally re-focussed me...so I just need to keep doing that.
> 
> Training and diet is something that I see as a way to cope with stress so I need to stick with it.


I know this feeling. It's most definitely food, you become psychologically addicted to rewarding yourself with things what are not good for you. The bonus side is, once you adhere to a proper diet and sticking to your plan, it reverses all the same

Tell me you won't feel fantastic that you've managed to stick out your plan with your food in a few weeks, when you're seeing results and feeling loads healthier? Of course you will, enjoy and congrats!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

marcusmaximus said:


> I know this feeling. It's most definitely food, you become psychologically addicted to rewarding yourself with things what are not good for you. The bonus side is, once you adhere to a proper diet and sticking to your plan, it reverses all the same
> 
> Tell me you won't feel fantastic that you've managed to stick out your plan with your food in a few weeks, when you're seeing results and feeling loads healthier? Of course you will, enjoy and congrats!


That's definitely my focus at the moment...when a pining for something nice enters my head I push it out with thoughts of how great I'll feel in just 2 months time if I stick with this.

I've never before really seen food as something that I'm emotionally attached to but now that I'm under more pressure than I've ever been before in my life, I've unwittingly used food for comfort. It's only since reigning in the calories and types of food that I eat that I've realised this. But the good thing is that I also like being creative with food so I'm having to think more about what to prepare that will satisfy me and I'll enjoy. And so far so good


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I did legs, whoop whoop! Followed by scrambled egg, smoked salmon and asparagus.

For me it's going to be super important that I train in the mornings before work bogs me down. Once I'm stuck in work I find it hard to get out!

Lets hope I keep this up! So far so good  I'm quite proud of myself for forcing myself out of a slump!


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Hera said:


> That's definitely my focus at the moment...when a pining for something nice enters my head I push it out with thoughts of how great I'll feel in just 2 months time if I stick with this.
> 
> I've never before really seen food as something that I'm emotionally attached to but now that I'm under more pressure than I've ever been before in my life, I've unwittingly used food for comfort. It's only since reigning in the calories and types of food that I eat that I've realised this. But the good thing is that I also like being creative with food so I'm having to think more about what to prepare that will satisfy me and I'll enjoy. And so far so good


Creativity in the fitness world goes a long way, I bet you can make some lovely food.

Good job on the leg session, feels great when you've overcome a tired state and finished a good workout.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Late start today. I woke up at 8.30 which is unlike me. I can only assume that following a weights session (the first in a long time) my body needed more rest. It's rest day today anyway due to intense DOMS so at least I'm starting work at a reasonable time.

I know it's only been a couple of days but I'm really pleased that I'm sticking to this...I feel like I may actually succeed this time round. I keep holding in mind how great I'll feel this July if I stay with it.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hera said:


> Late start today. I woke up at 8.30 which is unlike me. I can only assume that following a weights session (the first in a long time) my body needed more rest. It's rest day today anyway due to intense DOMS so at least I'm starting work at a reasonable time.
> 
> I know it's only been a couple of days but I'm really pleased that I'm sticking to this...I feel like I may actually succeed this time round. I keep holding in mind how great I'll feel this July if I stay with it.


Consistency is the key; just keep plugging away :thumbup1:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Consistency is the key; just keep plugging away :thumbup1:


Absolutely...just need to stay focussed and keep doing what I'm doing


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I can barely walk due to DOMS today! :crying:


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Hera said:


> I can barely walk due to DOMS today! :crying:


Love dat feel after leg day lol. I like your diet its giving me ideas...

P.S

Looking good in your avi hon


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

SickCurrent said:


> Love dat feel after leg day lol. I like your diet its giving me ideas...
> 
> P.S
> 
> Looking good in your avi hon


That reminds me that I've got some more meal pics to post soon 

Do you mean an updated avi?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Hera said:


> That reminds me that I've got some more meal pics to post soon
> 
> Do you mean an updated avi?


Yeah your looking great in the one thats up babe


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

DOMS has almost gone so I'll be cracking on with tabata soon.

I'm feeling slimmer so I've probably dropped some water..although it's not fat, it still feels good to feel slimmer!

Quite an exciting day for me today...a highstreet store is showcasing my products in their window display! :bounce: So once I've packed up the stock and promo boards I'll be on my way to help them set up


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hera said:


> DOMS has almost gone so I'll be cracking on with tabata soon.
> 
> I'm feeling slimmer so I've probably dropped some water..although it's not fat, it still feels good to feel slimmer!
> 
> Quite an exciting day for me today...a highstreet store is showcasing my products in their window display! :bounce: So once I've packed up the stock and promo boards I'll be on my way to help them set up


Hope all goes well


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Hope all goes well ????


Thanks  What's with the question marks?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hera said:


> Thanks  What's with the question marks?


It was a thumbs up emoji ;-)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good luck today


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> It was a thumbs up emoji ;-)


Ha ha...ok. It sounded like you weren't sure if you were wishing me luck or not! :laugh:

What's quite pathetic with all these business meetings I have lately is that my greatest anxiety is about my appearance! I think that's one reason I'm eager to lose weight...as though it will give me greater confidence! I guess a lot of us on here are like that? My tummy is full of butterflies this morning. I have no experience in the world of retail and today I'm putting my product in a store...I feel like I'm having to fake confidence and experience and that if I look good I can pull it off! 



TELBOR said:


> Good luck today


Thank you


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hera said:


> Ha ha...ok. It sounded like you weren't sure if you were wishing me luck or not!
> 
> What's quite pathetic with all these business meetings I have lately is that my greatest anxiety is about my appearance! I think that's one reason I'm eager to lose weight...as though it will give me greater confidence! I guess a lot of us on here are like that? My tummy is full of butterflies this morning. I have no experience in the world of retail and today I'm putting my product in a store...I feel like I'm having to fake confidence and experience and that if I look good I can pull it off!
> 
> Thank you


I bet most people are like that initially.

As long as your product is a good product then that is the main point.

I'm betting you actually look a lot better than you think you do, as do most of us on here.

If your still anything like some of your previous pics then there is nothing to worry about.

A good breakfast and a little bit of make up and I'm sure you'll smash it


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> I bet most people are like that initially.
> 
> As long as your product is a good product then that is the main point.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm not far off from my avi...in fact I'm probably that same, just very pale at the moment.

A little eye make and a few waves in my hair usually transforms me a bit  I'm sure I'll be fine when I'm there...just the anticipation I guess. A bit of tabata to burn off adrenaline should help 

Thanks


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hera said:


> Ha ha...ok. It sounded like you weren't sure if you were wishing me luck or not! :laugh:
> 
> What's quite pathetic with all these business meetings I have lately is that my greatest anxiety is about my appearance! I think that's one reason I'm eager to lose weight...as though it will give me greater confidence! I guess a lot of us on here are like that? My tummy is full of butterflies this morning. I have no experience in the world of retail and today I'm putting my product in a store...I feel like I'm having to fake confidence and experience and that if I look good I can pull it off!


Good luck today ... you'll be fine ... and it really is a case of looking like you are exuding confidence even if inside you are bricking it! :thumbup1:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Good luck today ... you'll be fine ... and it really is a case of looking like you are exuding confidence even if inside you are bricking it! :thumbup1:


Thanks hun. Thankfully, after running a few errands beforehand I was totally calm when I arrived. When I'm calm I'm on form and thankfully yesterday was one of those days  This is my first distribution agreement through which I can hone in on exactly how I want to run this side of business and so far it's running smoothly...it's all quite relaxed and so far we have a good rapport so that's good.

As of last week I've been really good at taking time off from work and this weekend is no exception  Just enjoyed clearing some weeds and watching some 'Orange is the new black' and now it's time for a lovely hot soak in the bath before seeing the in-laws for dinner  Happy days.

Leg day tomorrow! And I'm actually looking forward to it..what a difference a new dose of thyroxine and time off from work can make!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I did leg day yesterday. DOMS is starting to creep in this morning but it's not too bad to do tabata.

I'm sleeping a lot recently...I've no idea why. Just the past few nights I've been sleeping up to 10 hours! Perhaps it's to do with my thyroxine not being right yet.

On with the day...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'm still sticking to my diet and training 

Did tabata again today. My fitness has definitely improved within just 9 days. I have sore shoulders from kettlebell swings yesterday...just shows how I need to continue with compound exercises.

I finally got around to getting food pics off my phone:

Salmon with roast med veg and/or salad







Fillet steak with garlic and herb butter, salad & sweet pot wedges



Thai turkey burgers with stir-fried veggies


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Food looks great @Hera - congrats on keeping up the work. Sounds like you're feeling better for it too!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

marcusmaximus said:


> Food looks great @Hera - congrats on keeping up the work. Sounds like you're feeling better for it too!!


Thanks  I think the combination of more sensible work hours and increased dose of thyroxine has helped. I do feel good for having regained my motivation


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Hera said:


> Thanks  I think the combination of more sensible work hours and increased dose of thyroxine has helped. I do feel good for having regained my motivation


No probs - keep it up and enjoy feeling good all the time!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey up! more of Katy's food porn  :thumb:

Good to see you back and motivated! :thumbup1:

As an aside I see from facebook that @Zara-Leoni is getting back to the gym and dieting ... no word yet of competing though!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Hey up! more of Katy's food porn  :thumb:
> 
> Good to see you back and motivated! :thumbup1:
> 
> As an aside I see from facebook that @Zara-Leoni is getting back to the gym and dieting ... no word yet of competing though!


I've just read the wordpress blog. It's really great!! Definitely something to follow.

Yes I'm taking food pics again!  I feel like I'm back to the focus I had before I threw myself into business over a year ago...so it seems I've finally struck a balance where I can fit in everything I enjoy and keeps my driven!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Rest day today. I haven't been feeling very well so I decided to skip tabata. Will do legs again tomorrow though


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I've noticed an improvement in my tummy today...I'm a little more trim  The little paunch that I was developing is now decreasing and even my face is looking more defined.

So that's all good  I'm not finding this difficult to stick to lately...a combination of increased thyroxine and better work hours is definitely having a positive affect 

Leg day tomorrow and I'm going to test upper body to see how my shoulder copes.

It's the weekend people!! Whoop!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Did a really good leg session this morning. Really pushed myself and can now barely walk down the stairs! :laugh:

My plan now is to soak in the bath, get the house looking all nice, prepare a roast dinner and then a film  Ready to crack on with a full day of work tomorrow.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I've awoken with DOMS in the old butt cheeks and legs  Good sign. My legs were so tired all of yesterday. I must confess that yesterday's session was perhaps the most I've pushed myself which shows that in the past I haven't been pushing myself as far as I can. It's given me a new 'zone' to focus on with each session. I'm looking forward to my next session to see if I can push myself further  I hope this motivation continues!

Tabata today...just to keep the metabolism up. I'm also testing out some pull ups to see how my shoulder holds up.

I've got a GP appointment next week to look into increasing the thyroxine which will only help with more energy and metabolism 

I had a mystery illness last night. Around 8pm I felt incredibly tired with a headache which is odd for me. I started to feel worse so went to bed and then woke up in a sweat and my heart racing. I had all sorts of horrible nightmares throughout the night. But this morning I'm fine! Goodness knows what that was about but thankfully it peaked in my sleep.

My in-laws have paid for hubby and me to have a night in a nice coastal hotel tomorrow during which we're treating ourselves to a deep back massage (we're both so tense that our backs and shoulders often ache). I am genuinely soooo looking forward to it. I'm feeling more trim so I'm looking forward to dressing up in a tight dress for dinner and I'm so looking forward to being able to relax. Whenever we go to hotels it's for work so I can never relax...so this will be a treat!!

On with the day...training, tidying and work! And then an animated film (my fav!!)


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Greshie said:


> Hey up! more of Katy's food porn  :thumb:
> 
> Good to see you back and motivated! :thumbup1:
> 
> As an aside I see from facebook that @Zara-Leoni is getting back to the gym and dieting ... no word yet of competing though!


Yet...... YET... haha! I'm trying not to think that far ahead, but it's always there..... lurking in my subconscious......  :whistling:



Hera said:


> I've just read the wordpress blog. It's really great!! Definitely something to follow.
> 
> Yes I'm taking food pics again!  I feel like I'm back to the focus I had before I threw myself into business over a year ago...so it seems I've finally struck a balance where I can fit in everything I enjoy and keeps my driven!


Thank you  I hoped you'd like the pin up kinda side of things.... bear with us as I've got some absolutely fabulous contributors lined up! It's kind of a blog/online magazine but tbh we've both struggled a bit with the wordpress site and finding a suitable layout (and even figuring out using the flipping functions!!) so the layout maybe needs changing to suit the magazine idea but it's flummoxing us at the moment urgh! :-/


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Hera said:


> I've awoken with DOMS in the old butt cheeks and legs  Good sign. My legs were so tired all of yesterday. I must confess that yesterday's session was perhaps the most I've pushed myself which shows that in the past I haven't been pushing myself as far as I can. It's given me a new 'zone' to focus on with each session. I'm looking forward to my next session to see if I can push myself further  I hope this motivation continues!
> 
> Tabata today...just to keep the metabolism up. I'm also testing out some pull ups to see how my shoulder holds up.
> 
> ...


DOMS are awesome I love 'em! You know you've done good then!  x


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'm back after a 2 day break  I now don't want to work! :laugh:

Instead of tabata this morning we went for an intense stomp to the beach (hubby came with me!! mg: )...it's down a very steep hill so to get back up it's like doing big lunges up steps! Was definitely good for getting the heart rate up.

The heat wave has hit Cornwall and I so badly want to be outside sunbathing!!

I'm on a higher dose of levothyroxine today so we'll see how it affects me.

On with the day...so much work to do!! :crying:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yet...... YET... haha! I'm trying not to think that far ahead, but it's always there..... lurking in my subconscious...... :whistling:
> 
> Thank you  I hoped you'd like the pin up kinda side of things.... bear with us as I've got some absolutely fabulous contributors lined up! It's kind of a blog/online magazine but tbh we've both struggled a bit with the wordpress site and finding a suitable layout (and even figuring out using the flipping functions!!) so the layout maybe needs changing to suit the magazine idea but it's flummoxing us at the moment urgh! :-/


I think it's brill 

I took a while to find my feet with wordpress so I can empathise  xxx


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hera said:


> I'm back after a 2 day break  I now don't want to work! :laugh:
> 
> Instead of tabata this morning we went for an intense stomp to the beach (hubby came with me!! mg: )...it's down a very steep hill so to get back up it's like doing big lunges up steps! Was definitely good for getting the heart rate up.
> 
> ...


Decentish weather has even hit the S W Scotland ... it definitley makes a difference to mood and energy


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Decentish weather has even hit the S W Scotland ... it definitley makes a difference to mood and energy


Oh definitely...although it is proving a distraction...I want to be gardening, not working!! I must save it for the weekend.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I've been in a bit of a slump these past two days...feeling lethargic, headaches and generally rubbish. I've also really struggled to focus..hence no training for 2 days :no: I feel awful but don't know why. It's as though I'm not on levothyrxoine any more yet the dose was actually increased!

My aim is to try to get on top of everything today...with both work and the house and stop at 5pm so that I can switch off for the whole weekend...maybe then I'll feel a bit better tomorrow to do a leg session.

Meh


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Hera said:


> I've been in a bit of a slump these past two days...feeling lethargic, headaches and generally rubbish. I've also really struggled to focus..hence no training for 2 days :no: I feel awful but don't know why. It's as though I'm not on levothyrxoine any more yet the dose was actually increased!
> 
> My aim is to try to get on top of everything today...with both work and the house and stop at 5pm so that I can switch off for the whole weekend...maybe then I'll feel a bit better tomorrow to do a leg session.
> 
> Meh


Could his not be just female hormones generally? I get periods of a few days where all I want to do is sleep like 20 hours a day, and other periods that I am buzzing around and only need 6 hrs..... And it's definitely on a 4 week pattern lol


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Hera said:


> I've been in a bit of a slump these past two days...feeling lethargic, headaches and generally rubbish. I've also really struggled to focus..hence no training for 2 days :no: I feel awful but don't know why. It's as though I'm not on levothyrxoine any more yet the dose was actually increased!
> 
> My aim is to try to get on top of everything today...with both work and the house and stop at 5pm so that I can switch off for the whole weekend...maybe then I'll feel a bit better tomorrow to do a leg session.
> 
> Meh


Sounds like you are living in your head Hera, over analyzing each day far too much than what could be considered an healthy amount. You set targets daily, if when at home, and think bad of yourself if don't hit them?

I'm not a stranger to negative mindset myself, even when there is a genuine medical condition - but all I know for sure is getting caught in a loop of neg thinking physically exacerbates the situation.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Could his not be just female hormones generally? I get periods of a few days where all I want to do is sleep like 20 hours a day, and other periods that I am buzzing around and only need 6 hrs..... And it's definitely on a 4 week pattern lol


I don't think it was to do with that on this occasion...if anything I should have been feeling great. I think I was perhaps responding to a new dose and maybe now it's levelling out. I'm feeling more on form again today. Going to train legs and then spend the day in the garden 



Archaic said:


> Sounds like you are living in your head Hera, over analyzing each day far too much than what could be considered an healthy amount. You set targets daily, if when at home, and think bad of yourself if don't hit them?
> 
> I'm not a stranger to negative mindset myself, even when there is a genuine medical condition - but all I know for sure is getting caught in a loop of neg thinking physically exacerbates the situation.


I've always been analytical. It's just the way I'm wired but it's not a negative loop. I don't however cope well with feeling physically anything less than 100% and this has been the case since overcoming alcohol dependency. I struggle with any symptom that reminds me of dependency and withdrawal...perhaps I'm fearful of it. But to be honest, this is a good thing....it means I remain self aware and stay focussed on staying well....and so when I don't feel well I am eager to find the cause and resolve it.

I'm feeling more normal again today though and am looking forward to getting out into the garden and perhaps even a BBQ


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Hera said:


> I don't think it was to do with that on this occasion...if anything I should have been feeling great. I think I was perhaps responding to a new dose and maybe now it's levelling out. I'm feeling more on form again today. Going to train legs and then spend the day in the garden


ahhhhh garden - I'm a convert!! Most of its still a mess, but a controlled mess. I'm working on it a section at a time and totally hooked....!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> ahhhhh garden - I'm a convert!! Most of its still a mess, but a controlled mess. I'm working on it a section at a time and totally hooked....!


Brilliant!  I find it really rewarding and therapeutic. Ours is a mess too but there are little pockets that I have made really nice and I'm gradually making my way around. This weekend was nice because Lorian helped for the first time ever! But that's only because we were cutting back a tree and he refused to let me go up the ladder!  He preferred to risk his own life.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

No exercise yesterday or today...simply because I'm so focussed on work. It's a big week for me and I'm very motivated at the moment so I'm going to roll with it rather than fight it. I'll be more mentally free tomorrow to focus on training once I've achieved what I need to today.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hera said:


> Brilliant!  I find it really rewarding and therapeutic. Ours is a mess too but there are little pockets that I have made really nice and I'm gradually making my way around. This weekend was nice because Lorian helped for the first time ever! But that's only because we were cutting back a tree and he refused to let me go up the ladder!  He preferred to risk his own life.


Play your cards right and he'll end up doing all the donkey work leaving you to do the planting and "planning"  :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Hera said:


> Brilliant!  I find it really rewarding and therapeutic. Ours is a mess too but there are little pockets that I have made really nice and I'm gradually making my way around. This weekend was nice because Lorian helped for the first time ever! But that's only because we were cutting back a tree and he refused to let me go up the ladder!  He preferred to risk his own life.


Send him up here - I'm sick of going up trees!!!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Play your cards right and he'll end up doing all the donkey work leaving you to do the planting and "planning"  :thumbup1:





Zara-Leoni said:


> Send him up here - I'm sick of going up trees!!!!


Ha ha... poor Lorian :laugh:

I actually quite like doing stuff like that...quite rewarding when you step back and see the difference you've made. As a result of his hard work we now have sunlight back on the patio which has made me happy  I'm now spending this weekend making it look all pretty with flowers and what not.

I'm feeling a little stressed again. I'm away this afternoon and tomorrow for various appointments and it's making me feel quite stressed when I have so much to do! For the first in a while I struggled to get to sleep last due to lots of stuff I need to do popping into my head. I think I had a nightmare too as I woke up feeling down 

In a way though it's good that I'm being forced away from work soon...I usually find it brings me perspective


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I finally had the courage to take some pics 

I have a new phone and the camera is rubbish so apologies for appalling quality and please excuse the ginger cat washing his face following his breakfast!! :laugh:

I would also like to explain that the decor of the kitchen is not of our choosing!! We live in rented accommodation and so put up with the owners 'taste'! :laugh:

So this is me now, before what should be a summer of leaning down and tightening up



My goal is to tighten in my waist, plump up my bum and improve the shape of my thighs...basically through fat loss and some muscle gain...same old, same old 

My diet is good and I don't find it too difficult to stick to so that should hopefully continue on the same track. I do however need to watch the teas with milk!! An easy way to increase unnecessary calories!

Consistency with training is my struggle...I'm falling just below what I think is good enough so I need to up my game! Having these pics should help though now...help with focus


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hera said:


> I finally had the courage to take some pics
> 
> I have a new phone and the camera is rubbish so apologies for appalling quality and please excuse the ginger cat washing his face following his breakfast!!
> 
> ...


Looking good


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Looking good


Thank you  I'm pretty much back to where I started when I lost weight the first time...so now I need to improve. It's good to be back where I was though, especially as a few people have advised that things will only get worse as I get older!!! I refuse to accept that with age I'll become a frump!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Looking good


As always


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hera said:


> Thank you  I'm pretty much back to where I started when I lost weight the first time...so now I need to improve. It's good to be back where I was though, especially as a few people have advised that things will only get worse as I get older!!! I refuse to accept that with age I'll become a frump!


Stick at it,obviously working for you. I'm refusing to accept it to lol.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mingster said:


> As always





FelonE said:


> Stick at it,obviously working for you. I'm refusing to accept it to lol.


Aww, thank you for the encouragement guys  It genuinely gives me a boost.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hera said:
 

> I finally had the courage to take some pics
> 
> I have a new phone and the camera is rubbish so apologies for appalling quality and please excuse the ginger cat washing his face following his breakfast!! :laugh:
> 
> ...


A lot of women would kill to be the shape you are now !

As for teas ... I sometimes have Jasmine or Earl Grey ... no milk ... just topped with a little cold water, very refreshing ... :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hera said:


> Thank you  I'm pretty much back to where I started when I lost weight the first time...so now I need to improve. It's good to be back where I was though, especially as a few people have advised that things will only get worse as I get older!!!* I refuse to accept that with age I'll become a frump!*


Too right !, age is just an excuse to let go.... just look at most French women, they make an effort to keep trim and chic whatever their age


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hera said:


> Ha ha... poor Lorian :laugh:
> 
> I actually quite like doing stuff like that...quite rewarding when you step back and see the difference you've made. As a result of his hard work we now have sunlight back on the patio which has made me happy  I'm now spending this weekend making it look all pretty with flowers and what not.
> 
> ...


Just think about coming home and being able to sit on your spruced up patio in the warmth of the evening with a glass of wine :thumb:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hera said:


> I finally had the courage to take some pics
> 
> I have a new phone and the camera is rubbish so apologies for appalling quality and please excuse the ginger cat washing his face following his breakfast!!
> 
> ...


Wit woo

I've still got a date free on 29th Aug for a wedding if your available ha ha


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Looking in great shape already,good luck with the goals


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hera said:


> Thank you  I'm pretty much back to where I started when I lost weight the first time...so now I need to improve. It's good to be back where I was though, especially as a few people have advised that things will only get worse as I get older!!! I refuse to accept that with age I'll become a frump!


I'm the same and I just won't accept it either!! No excuse, lol.

Good luck with things, looking fab anyway. :thumbup1:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Just think about coming home and being able to sit on your spruced up patio in the warmth of the evening with a glass of wine :thumb:


Wine?!!! :nono: Naughty Greshie!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Goodness..thank you for all the comments people! I'm not used to people actually reading my journal! :laugh: I feel very encouraged, thank you


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> A lot of women would kill to be the shape you are now !
> 
> As for teas ... I sometimes have Jasmine or Earl Grey ... no milk ... just topped with a little cold water, very refreshing ... :thumbup1:


I've tried earl grey on it's own but the tannins hurt my stomach. I do like mint tea though...it's just not quite as comforting as a cup of tea


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Had a very productive day today...important hospital appointment done, dental appointment done (to stop me from grinding my teeth) and then a super productive meeting that will have a fantastic impact on my business 

I'm actually buzzing a bit from all the productivity and am now struggling to wind down!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hera said:


> Had a very productive day today...important hospital appointment done, dental appointment done (to stop me from grinding my teeth) and then a super productive meeting that will have a fantastic impact on my business
> 
> I'm actually buzzing a bit from all the productivity and am now struggling to wind down!!


A warm bath with Epsom salts in it will help to send you off for a good zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz........if you an stand the sweating it also gives you, hehe.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Got back into exercise today after a week off (although 7 hours in the garden yesterday perhaps counts). I had a fair amount going on last week with health and work so I wasn't harsh on myself for neglecting training.

My legs are trembling now which is of course a good thing. Diet is nice and clean starting with a mackerel salad. Now for a black coffee (I'm quite tired today) and then lots more work!

I'm not going out at all this week which feels good...I can just focus on work and me all week


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just one day back at work after the weekend and I was left tossing and turning for 2 hours last due my head whirling! 

However, I managed to wake reasonably early feeling refreshed so no harm done  Tabata this morning and then back to work :bounce: Feeling motivated  And amongst the joys of working from home I plan to take an hours lunch break sunbathing in the garden


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Business is super intense this week...especially today. But it's quite riveting too.

I've been feeling pretty good about my weight progress...I've been noticing this week subtle changes in shape in both my thighs and stomach. My stomach is definitely getting flatter. It's very motivating to see progress...and just what I need to keep me on the straight and narrow.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hera said:


> Got back into exercise today after a week off (although 7 hours in the garden yesterday perhaps counts). I had a fair amount going on last week with health and work so I wasn't harsh on myself for neglecting training.
> 
> My legs are trembling now which is of course a good thing. Diet is nice and clean starting with a mackerel salad. Now for a black coffee (I'm quite tired today) and then lots more work!
> 
> I'm not going out at all this week which feels good...I can just focus on work and me all week


Of course gardening counts ! both as exercise and therapy! :thumbup1:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Super early start today...4am. I was woken by the cat bringing in a mouse at 3.30am. After getting up, turning the light on, catching and releasing the critter I couldn't get back to sleep and so gave up! Two coffees later and I'm awake! I now have a wet cat sleeping on my lap whilst I work (wet cats don't smell too great! :laugh

I'll crack on with Tabata once hubby is awake and I can play some music loud. In the meantime...work work work...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'm lacking motivation today. I'm in my gym clothes and still intend to train in about 30 mins but I'm really not feeling it!! It's been an intense and stressful week and I think it's taken it's toll. I'm tired! Cannot wait for the weekend! I'm going to do nothing but gardening and reading in the garden.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

just do 20 mins KB swings to get the blood flowing. anything is better than nothing esp. if your not motivated..


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Rykard said:


> just do 20 mins KB swings to get the blood flowing. anything is better than nothing esp. if your not motivated..


Thanks fir the suggestion. I think I'll just do tabata....that always wakes me up and boosts metabolism for the day


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'm back after a bit of a journal break.

I still haven't cracked how to remain dedicated to training and diet! I'm up and down with like a month on and then 2 weeks off :no:

I'm struggling to establish a balance between work, health (I'm in and out of hospital appointments at the moment), my physique (diet and training), house work and taking time off to relax. On the plus side, my dedication to work has started to pay off 

I think the only way I can be consistent is to create a timetable in which I take an hour out every morning to train (including shower etc...I wouldn't train for an hour). At the moment, I'm so addicted to work that the second I get out of bed I go straight to my office and get started...and once I've started I can't pull away. In addition, I need to drop calories and the best way I can do this easily is to simply halve my portions (apart form veg). I eat the right things and I love food so I think this is the best solution. It worked wonders for my friend. I've started today and I'm drawing up a timetable now and getting a decent workout in before getting on with some work.

It's sort of helping that so much of my job requires looking at beautiful slim women...it's motivating (whilst at the same time very depressing :crying: ).


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Work is a pain in the a$$, I work 12 hr shifts and a bit of a mare to get training in at good time, That with kids and wife.

If your struggling why not try tabatas for 10 min daily and maybe a few fast walks a few times a week, Sure u can get them in.

You look great in pics by the way very much like my wife "Before and after" you look great


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> I'm back after a bit of a journal break.
> 
> I still haven't cracked how to remain dedicated to training and diet! I'm up and down with like a month on and then 2 weeks off :no:
> 
> ...


Come on.. Your not that bad! :tongue:

Halving portions is a good idea if you aren't counting Macro's. It's simple and it works.

I cracked yesterday and ate 2 peanut butter sarnies. Today was my rest day, so I had an "active rest day" instead. 30 mins on the treadmill. Eases my conscience more than anything!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

arcticfox said:


> Work is a pain in the a$$, I work 12 hr shifts and a bit of a mare to get training in at good time, That with kids and wife.
> 
> If your struggling why not try tabatas for 10 min daily and maybe a few fast walks a few times a week, Sure u can get them in.
> 
> You look great in pics by the way very much like my wife "Before and after" you look great


I do actually do tabata. It's building muscle that's the issue...I need to be weight training consistently.

The issue with work is that I'm my own boss and work from home and so I struggle to switch off. I'm not being disciplined enough by switching off to train.

I take it your wife is hot then! 

I'm really not happy with my weight. I know I'm not overweight but I do have excess fat which I struggle with having been very slim in my early 20's. I get quite angry at myself really because it's not like I have tonnes of weight to lose...it should really be fairly simple if I just stuck to a plan.



Omen669 said:


> Come on.. Your not that bad! :tongue:
> 
> Halving portions is a good idea if you aren't counting Macro's. It's simple and it works.
> 
> I cracked yesterday and ate 2 peanut butter sarnies. Today was my rest day, so I had an "active rest day" instead. 30 mins on the treadmill. Eases my conscience more than anything!


I don't count macros, no. I instead just avoid stodgy carbs as these rack the calories up. But I need to be in a deficit to lose any weight...something I struggle with!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> I do actually do tabata. It's building muscle that's the issue...I need to be weight training consistently.
> 
> The issue with work is that I'm my own boss and work from home and so I struggle to switch off. I'm not being disciplined enough by switching off to train.
> 
> ...


Yeah tell me about. I've just cut out breads, pastas and potato full stop. Working well.

As long as you are happy with your progress so far, you're doing something right.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> I do actually do tabata. It's building muscle that's the issue...I need to be weight training consistently.
> 
> The issue with work is that I'm my own boss and work from home and so I struggle to switch off. I'm not being disciplined enough by switching off to train.
> 
> ...


ARE YOU MY WIFE, Your speaking exactly as she does HAHAH and yes she is a hotty


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Omen669 said:


> Yeah tell me about. I've just cut out breads, pastas and potato full stop. Working well.
> 
> As long as you are happy with your progress so far, you're doing something right.


Well...I haven't made any progress!! I've made some in that I had gained weight due to a thyroid issue which I've now lost but I'm now just maintaining and am pretty p!sssed off with myself for not sorting myself out.

I do sometimes cheat with carbs...about once a week I gave into bread!



arcticfox said:


> ARE YOU MY WIFE, Your speaking exactly as she does HAHAH and yes she is a hotty


Is she unhappy with her weight too?


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> Well...I haven't made any progress!! I've made some in that I had gained weight due to a thyroid issue which I've now lost but I'm now just maintaining and am pretty p!sssed off with myself for not sorting myself out.
> 
> I do sometimes cheat with carbs...about once a week I gave into bread!
> 
> Is she unhappy with her weight too?


Glad you have the thyroid issue sorted. Now get training and eating! :rockon:

I need to cave once a week, for my mental state more than anything.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> Is she unhappy with her weight too?


Yes she just feels a little chunky, But thats what i like ;(, Agin early 20s she was very tight from 4-5 gym sessions a week and good diet, 2 Kids and work getsin the way of keeping that up


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Omen669 said:


> Glad you have the thyroid issue sorted. Now get training and eating! :rockon:
> 
> I need to cave once a week, for my mental state more than anything.


Perhaps I need to cave too! ...for my state of mind 

Just done a leg session  And also resisted some food (despite a rumbling tummy).

My thyroid issue isn't quite resolved yet...the Dr is gradually upping the dose until it's sorted but at least I am now being treated.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

arcticfox said:


> Yes she just feels a little chunky, But thats what i like ;(, Agin early 20s she was very tight from 4-5 gym sessions a week and good diet, 2 Kids and work getsin the way of keeping that up


Yep...I'm like her!! I can't blame pregnancy but with age and stress and improved diet (I used to have an eating disorder) the fat has gradually built up.

My husband likes my figure now too. He says that I could gain or lose a stone and it wouldn't really make a difference to his attraction to me. The only real benefit for him if I lose weight is that I'd show my body more. What he does notice though when I lose weight is that my boobs get smaller which makes him sad but my butt gets peachier which makes him happy :laugh: ...so swings and roundabouts really.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> Perhaps I need to cave too! ...for my state of mind
> 
> Just done a leg session  And also resisted some food (despite a rumbling tummy).
> 
> My thyroid issue isn't quite resolved yet...the Dr is gradually upping the dose until it's sorted but at least I am now being treated.


Are you on Liothyronine, I take it? How does it work, blood tests every few months then come off, or are on for life?

Can't beat a good leg session for calorie burning!

My state of mind is always a lot better, when I have peanut butter around my mouth and over my chin!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Omen669 said:


> Are you on Liothyronine, I take it? How does it work, blood tests every few months then come off, or are on for life?
> 
> Can't beat a good leg session for calorie burning!
> 
> My state of mind is always a lot better, when I have peanut butter around my mouth and over my chin!


I do like peanut butter! A tsp is a great little snack!

I'm on levothyroxine and it's for life. They do tests but my GP is largely relying on how I feel...ensuring that the increased dosages are alleviating symptoms e.g. lethargy, feeling cold etc and that I'm not developing any symptoms overdose e.g. increased rate (so far it's remaining at 60bpm so I'm safe). My latest dose is 100mcg and for the first time in ages I feel warm!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> I do like peanut butter! A tsp is a great little snack!
> 
> I'm on levothyroxine and it's for life. They do tests but my GP is largely relying on how I feel...ensuring that the increased dosages are alleviating symptoms e.g. lethargy, feeling cold etc and that I'm not developing any symptoms overdose e.g. increased rate (so far it's remaining at 60bpm so I'm safe). My latest dose is 100mcg and for the first time in ages I feel warm!


Well it good you are getting it under control. It's not ideal, but some people have to take medications for life. I'm asthmatic and needs meds for that every day. Can get annoying.

A guy I met at work, apparently was prescribed 200mcg a day. He was really big at one point. He had lots of lose skin left over.. At least you won't have that worry!

60bpm is a healthy heart rate!

I'm on 75mcg of levothyroxine and feel warm also


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Omen669 said:


> Well it good you are getting it under control. It's not ideal, but some people have to take medications for life. I'm asthmatic and needs meds for that every day. Can get annoying.
> 
> A guy I met at work, apparently was prescribed 200mcg a day. He was really big at one point. He had lots of lose skin left over.. At least you won't have that worry!
> 
> ...


Your asthma must be pretty bad then?

Are you on levothyroxine for life as well? Or are you taking it for fat loss?

It must be awful having excess skin...after having lost so much weight.

I actually credit my healthy eating for not ballooning in weight! I can track back when weight started to creep in a little despite my diet staying the same. I remained pretty strict which I think has prevented things from getting too bad. I became really quite irritable, tired and unhappy and it was amazing when I was first prescribed thyroxine...it was a like a cloud lifted. But then the cloud came back. My GP said I was depressed so I changed GP and he instantly said my dose wasn't high enough. With a gradual increase in dose the cloud has been lifting. I feel almost normal again but not quite there yet.

I don't really like relying on medication every day to feel normal but I'd rather that than feel the way I did.

Yeah my heart rate is quite good. I was surprised actually when the GP took it...I hadn't taken it for a while and was pretty chuffed to find it's stayed low


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> Your asthma must be pretty bad then?
> 
> Are you on levothyroxine for life as well? Or are you taking it for fat loss?
> 
> ...


If I don't take the meds then my chest becomes really tight.. It's mainly in cold weather. i'm mean't to take some Ventolin before exercise, but as i'm away working in the heat, I don't feel like I need.

No, i'm just taking because i'm being impatient. I've been losing fat steadily, but just thought i'd give it a blast for month. Need to check my resting heart rate actually. Probably higher i'm guessing now.

That's great you went and got another opinion. Most people would have taken the doctors word and probably would of ended up on some sort of Anti-depressent. Which can be a can of worms.

You must have been doing something seriously correct, if you kept the weight off with an under active thyroid.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Omen669 said:


> If I don't take the meds then my chest becomes really tight.. It's mainly in cold weather. i'm mean't to take some Ventolin before exercise, but as i'm away working in the heat, I don't feel like I need.
> 
> No, i'm just taking because i'm being impatient. I've been losing fat steadily, but just thought i'd give it a blast for month. Need to check my resting heart rate actually. Probably higher i'm guessing now.
> 
> ...


I think I'm fortunate that I've worked hard to establish good mental health and have a background in psychology, so when my gp concluded I was depressed I knew she was wrong. I know depression...iv worked through it... and this wasn't depression. I'm sure though, as you say, other people would have believed her and gone down the laborious road of treatment! I do think depression can sometimes be a lazy diagnosis when in fact a hormone imbalance can be the cause.

I see, so you're taking it to speed up fat loss? How's it going? Doesn't it result in an under active thyroid?

My thyroid wasn't horribly underactive...it was picked up fairly early so that's probably another reason I didn't gain too much. I wasn't medicated for a year though so was pretty irritable and tired for a while!!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> I think I'm fortunate that I've worked hard to establish good mental health and have a background in psychology, so when my gp concluded I was depressed I knew she was wrong. I know depression...iv worked through it... and this wasn't depression. I'm sure though, as you say, other people would have believed her and gone down the laborious road of treatment! I do think depression can sometimes be a lazy diagnosis when in fact a hormone imbalance can be the cause.
> 
> I see, so you're taking it to speed up fat loss? How's it going? Doesn't it result in an under active thyroid?
> 
> My thyroid wasn't horribly underactive...it was picked up fairly early so that's probably another reason I didn't gain too much. I wasn't medicated for a year though so was pretty irritable and tired for a while!!


I watched a good documentary "Food Matters" I think it was called. Basically a bunch of doctors suggesting that, Gp's should look at a persons diet first, check their nutritional/vitamin intake before throwing drugs at the. Pretty good.

Yes, to speed up fat loss. My final push. That's the common concensus, that it will lead to that, but in reality it doesn't. Your thyroid returns to normal within a week or 2.

Must not have been nice going through that, especially when you didn't know what was wrong.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Omen669 said:


> I watched a good documentary "Food Matters" I think it was called. Basically a bunch of doctors suggesting that, Gp's should look at a persons diet first, check their nutritional/vitamin intake before throwing drugs at the. Pretty good.
> 
> Yes, to speed up fat loss. My final push. That's the common concensus, that it will lead to that, but in reality it doesn't. Your thyroid returns to normal within a week or 2.
> 
> Must not have been nice going through that, especially when you didn't know what was wrong.


I watched a similar type of programme...it was a series exploring dietary remedies for fairly common health problems e.g. eczema, digestive issues, skin problems etc. It was quite interesting. But to be honest, the overarching conclusion is to eat a varied diet rich in micro-nutrients.

I haven't researched the use of thyroxine for fat loss so perhaps you can explain something...if you're thyroid becomes under active due to homoeostasis will that mean that it all essentially balances out? Basically, rather than your body producing enough hormones, the drugs do it instead...rendering the affect negligible?

When you say it's the 'final push' are you preparing for a competition or something?

What was difficult for me was that I'd overcome a very serious alcohol dependency and was learning who I was as a person; my moods and coping abilities etc....who I was day to day. At first I felt brilliant...lots of energy, happy and motivated etc...I liked how I felt and I was happy. But then after about 8 months I started to become irritable, tired and unmotivated. I was starting to believe that perhaps I was just generally a miserable and irritable person...which was pretty sh!tty to imagine a life feeling miserable and tired despite doing everything 'right'. So it was kind of a relief to discover that I am in fact not a miserable person! I just need my hormones sorted. My husband is certainly happier since I've been medicated...I'm easier to live with!! :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Hera said:


> I watched a similar type of programme...it was a series exploring dietary remedies for fairly common health problems e.g. eczema, digestive issues, skin problems etc. It was quite interesting. But to be honest, the overarching conclusion is to eat a varied diet rich in micro-nutrients.
> 
> I haven't researched the use of thyroxine for fat loss so perhaps you can explain something...if you're thyroid becomes under active due to homoeostasis will that mean that it all essentially balances out? Basically, rather than your body producing enough hormones, the drugs do it instead...rendering the affect negligible?
> 
> ...


interesting read.. did your low thyroid show up on blood tests?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> interesting read.. did your low thyroid show up on blood tests?


Hello Loveleelady Its nice to see you in here 

Yes it showed up on my blood tests. They spotted an issue about 3 years ago and then subsequent tests showed that it was getting worse. They spotted that my brain (pituitary gland) was producing more Thyroid Stimulating Hormone (TSH)...which essentially meant that my brain was having to tell my thyroid to work harder in order to produce enough thyroxine...the inference being that my thyroid was underactive and so my brain had to tell it to work harder.

Due to my age and no family history they gave me a brain scan to check that I didn't have a growth on my pituitary gland. It all came back clear so the next step was simply to treat it with levothyroxine daily.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> I watched a similar type of programme...it was a series exploring dietary remedies for fairly common health problems e.g. eczema, digestive issues, skin problems etc. It was quite interesting. But to be honest, the overarching conclusion is to eat a varied diet rich in micro-nutrients.
> 
> I haven't researched the use of thyroxine for fat loss so perhaps you can explain something...if you're thyroid becomes under active due to homoeostasis will that mean that it all essentially balances out? Basically, rather than your body producing enough hormones, the drugs do it instead...rendering the affect negligible?
> 
> ...


No competition lol you are the second person to ask me that today. I'm too lazy and haven't the time to get in that condition :lol:

I've been away working and into my final few weeks, so trying to get as lean and tanned and possible before I go home!

Basically the same agenda on my program. But they did suggest treating cancer with vitamin C which was interesting.

I believe it's like taking Anabolic Steroids or Testosterone Therapy..You take these hormones if your body is lacking in them. The same as someone would inject Insulin, if their liver wasn't producing enough. But as I understand from someone without hypothyroidism. If you add the hormones, your body will stop producing them, or limit the production. Hence why people say your thyroid takes a few days to come back online after stopping T3. Some users claim it doesn't stop your own T3 production at all, especially with taking day on day off.

I've never really been into taking fat-loss aids, haven't for a while, but have before. so thought i'd give it a go again.

You've Never come across like that. But this is the internet :laugh: Your husband will probably be the perfect judge of that lol


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

you need to up your tren dose.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

GF (wife to be in under 8 weeks ha ha) is now on 100mcg levothyroxine and is noticing a slight weight increase??

Her diet is a little better than it was and she does some cardio twice a week (zumba and boogie bounce)

She now has breakfast but over the day not a lot of food.

Her prolactin is high and they are hoping that controlling her thyroid will lower prolactin.

Latest bloods indicated TSH was 2 and prolactin slightly down but not enough just yet.

Retest in 6 months and more investigation if conception is an issue!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Omen669 said:


> No competition lol you are the second person to ask me that today. I'm too lazy and haven't the time to get in that condition :lol:
> 
> I've been away working and into my final few weeks, so trying to get as lean and tanned and possible before I go home!
> 
> ...


Ha ha...I often put a lot of consideration into my responses before posting on here! :laugh: Which might be why I don't come across as irritable!

In all seriousness though..my irritability was more something that would only be noticed by living with me. I've still been perfectly delightful in work and social meetings. But when at home, I was just huffy. I'd try not to take out my moods on Lorian...I'd instead try to keep myself to myself to prevent him from getting in the firing line. But I'd still be pretty miserable to be around. He's definitely happier when I'm happier.



Jboy67 said:


> you need to up your tren dose.


Was that suggestion for me?



G-man99 said:


> GF (wife to be in under 8 weeks ha ha) is now on 100mcg levothyroxine and is noticing a slight weight increase??
> 
> Her diet is a little better than it was and she does some cardio twice a week (zumba and boogie bounce)
> 
> ...


Hmmm...do you think it's contributing to weight gain? If so, do you know why?

I have found that my calorie intake needs to be quite low...perhaps she's the same? Perhaps it's all to do with the complexities of hormones relating to the thyroid that aren't all completely resolved by levothyroxine. Or perhaps for me I'm just getting old and so am struggling to keep my metabolism up!

Not long till the wedding!! You excited! You gonna share pictures?

My prolactin was high and since upping the thyroxine dose it's now normal...so hopefully hers will gradually come down too. Did she have a brain scan to check her pituitary gland...just in case that's the cause?


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hera said:


> Ha ha...I often put a lot of consideration into my responses before posting on here! :laugh: Which might be why I don't come across as irritable!
> 
> In all seriousness though..my irritability was more something that would only be noticed by living with me. I've still been perfectly delightful in work and social meetings. But when at home, I was just huffy. I'd try not to take out my moods on Lorian...I'd instead try to keep myself to myself to prevent him from getting in the firing line. But I'd still be pretty miserable to be around. He's definitely happier when I'm happier.
> 
> ...


yea it was..

but being serious i read through a good bit of this, and you have made some great progress.

keep it up!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Jboy67 said:


> yea it was..
> 
> but being serious i read through a good bit of this, and you have made some great progress.
> 
> keep it up!


Oh ok...I didn't realise it was a joke.

I haven't made good progress! :laugh: But thanks for being kind.

I did make good progress a few years back when I transformed my life and dropped a lot of fat but since then I've been struggling to make any further progress.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hera said:


> Ha ha...I often put a lot of consideration into my responses before posting on here!  Which might be why I don't come across as irritable!
> 
> In all seriousness though..my irritability was more something that would only be noticed by living with me. I've still been perfectly delightful in work and social meetings. But when at home, I was just huffy. I'd try not to take out my moods on Lorian...I'd instead try to keep myself to myself to prevent him from getting in the firing line. But I'd still be pretty miserable to be around. He's definitely happier when I'm happier.
> 
> ...


I'm helping her with her food and giving her some suggestions with meal ideas.

A scan was mentioned but so far she hasn't gone for one yet.

As for pics, may share a few on here


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hera said:


> Oh ok...I didn't realise it was a joke.
> 
> I haven't made good progress! :laugh: But thanks for being kind.
> 
> I did make good progress a few years back when I transformed my life and dropped a lot of fat but since then I've been struggling to make any further progress.


Pshhht no progress, okkk liaaar :whistling:

and you look lean enough too me, just keep dieting hard and training and youll get there


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Hera said:


> Hello Loveleelady Its nice to see you in here
> 
> Yes it showed up on my blood tests. They spotted an issue about 3 years ago and then subsequent tests showed that it was getting worse. They spotted that my brain (pituitary gland) was producing more Thyroid Stimulating Hormone (TSH)...which essentially meant that my brain was having to tell my thyroid to work harder in order to produce enough thyroxine...the inference being that my thyroid was underactive and so my brain had to tell it to work harder.
> 
> Due to my age and no family history they gave me a brain scan to check that I didn't have a growth on my pituitary gland. It all came back clear so the next step was simply to treat it with levothyroxine daily.


sounds like brilliant doctor!! I thought I had under but didn't show up on tests but what you described above is like me I get this terrible exhaustion makes it hard when I work at physical pace I do ****es me off my body getting tired


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> *Ha ha...I often put a lot of consideration into my responses before posting on here! :laugh: Which might be why I don't come across as irritable! *
> 
> In all seriousness though..my irritability was more something that would only be noticed by living with me. I've still been perfectly delightful in work and social meetings. But when at home, I was just huffy. I'd try not to take out my moods on Lorian...I'd instead try to keep myself to myself to prevent him from getting in the firing line. But I'd still be pretty miserable to be around. He's definitely *happier when I'm happier*.
> 
> ...


ha ha I bet he is and is thanking your doctor every day.

We do sometimes lean on the people we love, in good and bad ways.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> I'm helping her with her food and giving her some suggestions with meal ideas.
> 
> A scan was mentioned but so far she hasn't gone for one yet.
> 
> As for pics, may share a few on here


I opted for the scan first. The GP wanted to wait for a year to see how my blood test were which was too long for me...I wanted to rule out a pituitary issue. But that's just me...I'm super impatient!

Pictures would be nice  Since getting married I've become a bit soppy when it comes to weddings 



Jboy67 said:


> Pshhht no progress, okkk liaaar :whistling:
> 
> and you look lean enough too me, just keep dieting hard and training and youll get there


I don't deny progress but it was quite a long time ago now. My biggest issue now is continuity...my dedication wavers which I need to sort if I'm to see any progress.



Loveleelady said:


> sounds like brilliant doctor!! I thought I had under but didn't show up on tests but what you described above is like me I get this terrible exhaustion makes it hard when I work at physical pace I do ****es me off my body getting tired


I did switch GP's in the end. The first one, who spotted the issue, didn't want to treat it. Although I had symptoms of an underactive thyroid, my results showed that although having to work harder, my thyroid was still able to produce enough thyroxine; I think they test for both TSH and T3 & T4. My T3 and T4 were fine which she interpreted as meaning I was fine, even though I felt sh!t! Even just going up the stairs felt like a right effort...which is perhaps similar to how you're feeling?

It was only when I saw a medical team for a different issue that they said I needed treatment. My GP reluctantly did as they asked but she only gave me 25mcg. When I still felt like crap she said I was depressed. So I switched GP. The new GP instantly said that the dose was too low and he uses my symptoms as a guide to the dose...not my blood results. Thankfully his goal is to help me feel 100%.

How long ago did you have the test? They may have not looked at your TSH. It might be worth asking them to give the results for all three: TSH, T3 and T4. Also, have they checked for anaemia?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hera said:


> I opted for the scan first. The GP wanted to wait for a year to see how my blood test were which was too long for me...I wanted to rule out a pituitary issue. But that's just me...I'm super impatient!
> 
> Pictures would be nice  Since getting married I've become a bit soppy when it comes to weddings


I'll PM you some 

We go away for 3 weeks after the wedding and pics should be ready for us when we get back


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Omen669 said:


> ha ha I bet he is and is thanking your doctor every day.
> 
> We do sometimes lean on the people we love, in good and bad ways.


He was very grateful to the GP!!

I think that because we live and work together, we very much bounce off of each other's moods. So if I'm grumpy, he's grumpy and vice versa. He has his bad moments too though! Don't want you thinking I'm a big ol' grump who's a nightmare to live with! :laugh:


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> He was very grateful to the GP!!
> 
> I think that because we live and work together, we very much bounce off of each other's moods. So if I'm grumpy, he's grumpy and vice versa. He has his bad moments too though! Don't want you thinking I'm a big ol' grump who's a nightmare to live with! :laugh:


I'm sure he does, but I can only take your word for it ha ha

You are right though, we do bounce of each others moods. can be a nice atmosphere, or a very bad one!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

G-man99 said:


> I'll PM you some
> 
> We go away for 3 weeks after the wedding and pics should be ready for us when we get back


Congrats mate. Enjoy.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Omen669 said:


> Congrats mate. Enjoy.


Thank you


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well...its seems my OP is currently fvcked and apparently I have 1 rep point and 92 posts! :lol:

Despite all the stress though I've still adhered to my diet! Yay!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Now you have over 12k. You've been buy today!

Good news on the diet. Not hard to stick to it when under stress or busy.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

> Now you have over 12k. You've been buy today!
> 
> Good news on the diet. Not hard to stick to it when under stress or busy.


Yeah we fixed the post count although reps are still messed up.

I was actually quite proud of myself re: diet. Usually I would have binged! So I'm feeling qutie good which helps towards motivation.

Doing a full body workout in half an hour before a pretty hectic day with meetings. So far my diet is good...I'm keeping portions low to ensure low calories. If I can stick with it I'll probably see results fairly swiftly.

Had a little boost to my mood yesterday...my old school have asked to feature me in their magazine! Not sure of their readership but lovely nonetheless!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Workout done although was only legs. Feel quite shaky now!

I'm starting to generally feel happier and with more energy so I think my new dose of thyroxine is starting to have a positive impact  I keep thinking the feeling will fade but hopefully it won't!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Great news on the New dose and it's positive effects 

Well done for sticking to the diet!!



Hera said:


> Workout done although was only legs. Feel quite shaky now!
> 
> I'm starting to generally feel happier and with more energy so I think my new dose of thyroxine is starting to have a positive impact  *I keep thinking the feeling will fade but hopefully it won't!*


Don't think like this.... Enjoy the feeling and get used to it.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

> Great news on the New dose and it's positive effects
> 
> Well done for sticking to the diet!!
> 
> Don't think like this.... Enjoy the feeling and get used to it.


Well...I'm already feeling a bit sh!t! :lol: But I think it's just fatigue. A good nights sleep and I reakon I'll feel good again


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> Well...I'm already feeling a bit sh!t! :lol: But I think it's just fatigue. A good nights sleep and I reakon I'll feel good again


It probably is just something simple like that. A full body workout, plus a hectic day = tiredness/shitty feeling for most people i'd imagine.

I've trained twice today and feel super Shitty!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

> It probably is just something simple like that. A full body workout, plus a hectic day = tiredness/shitty feeling for most people i'd imagine.
> 
> I've trained twice today and feel super Shitty!


You trained twice?! That's dedication! Both weights sessions?

I slept for 10 hours last night...evidently I was super tired! I'm having a rest day today and then legs again tomorrow.

My diet wasn't good yesterday...my calories were low but I ate the wrong things. I'm putting it down to feeling so tried and [email protected] though. Today will be different.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Any update pics ;0


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

> Any update pics ;0


There are in my first post...but the forum upgrade hasn't finished yet so the images aren't displaying. You're not missing much though!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> There are in my first post...but the forum upgrade hasn't finished yet so the images aren't displaying. You're not missing much though!


lol You look brill in avatar


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> There are in my first post...but the forum upgrade hasn't finished yet so the images aren't displaying. You're not missing much though!


A journal should have daily updates pics  lol


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> You trained twice?! That's dedication! Both weights sessions?
> 
> I slept for 10 hours last night...evidently I was super tired! I'm having a rest day today and then legs again tomorrow.
> 
> My diet wasn't good yesterday...my calories were low but I ate the wrong things. I'm putting it down to feeling so tried and [email protected] though. Today will be different.


No, cardio mornings, weights afternoon. I looked back at my facebook pictures over the last 2 years and thought, you fat fVcker.. So trying to lose some


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> A journal should have daily updates pics  lol


Agreed


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi @Hera

I tried sending you a pm but it says you can't receive messages  Whats happening???


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Oooo!!! That's not good...I'll get Lorian on the case...if it's urgent, do you have my personal email address?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

> No, cardio mornings, weights afternoon. I looked back at my facebook pictures over the last 2 years and thought, you fat fVcker.. So trying to lose some


Ah...I see. I get moments of panic where I think I've gotta get my @rse into gear, but sadly they don't last!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

> Hi @Hera
> 
> I tried sending you a pm but it says you can't receive messages  Whats happening???


Can you try PM'ing again?


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> Ah...I see. I get moments of panic where I think I've gotta get my @rse into gear, but sadly they don't last!


ha ha very true!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hera said:


> Ah...I see. I get moments of panic where I think I've gotta get my @rse into gear, but sadly they don't last!


I think we all have those!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right...I'm back on track. Work really brought me down emotionally last week. Certain important aspects of my business are being held back by someone else and there's nothing I can do about it. So I've really battled with what feels like depression (though not the clinical type of course!) Although I still managed a leg workout I really neglected my nutrition.

I have a Tesco order arriving any minute so I can stock the fridge up with fish and veggies and fruit  Once that's done I'll be training again! I almost managed to rope Lorian in to training with me...I asked him this morning and he hesitated...there was a glimmer of interest...but then he said 'ask me again next week when you're back from London'. I'm holding him to it!!

On that note, I'm off to London on my own next week which to many may not seem like a big deal. But for me, with anxiety issues, it really is! Flights, trains and hotel are booked. It should be quite empowering for me to do this on my own and opens the door to flying out more frequently for business. I'll be bored all Tuesday afternoon and evening though as my meeting is first thing Wednesday so I chose a hotel with gym, classes and swim facilities which I'm quite looking forward to using


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Sounds like you are well on your way. Good luck in London. Like you said, it will probably do you some good to go alone, to build confidence.

I'm flying back to London from Dubai in the morning. I hate traveling. I'm so impatient. I'm going to try and get some sleeping aids, so sleep the 8 hours!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

> Sounds like you are well on your way. Good luck in London. Like you said, it will probably do you some good to go alone, to build confidence.
> 
> I'm flying back to London from Dubai in the morning. I hate traveling. I'm so impatient. I'm going to try and get some sleeping aids, so sleep the 8 hours!


Dubai to UK is a long flight! I've done it once but slept the whole way.

Leg workout done and also a big stint of press ups (my upper body is super weak...I've only just started doing upper body!) and now I'm trembling all over!

Had a decent juice of spinach, beetroot, blueberries, strawberries, raspberries and carrots.

I was going to sunbathe whilst reading a book but the sun has gone in. So instead I'll do a teeny bit of work and then some cooking (gonna cook up a batch of meals to freeze) followed by a chick flick


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

It's pretty long. i'm flying in the morning, so no alcohol. Usually I get on-board, give an air hostess my best smile and ask for 3-4 bottles of wine. Drink that and i'm out!

Enjoy the cooking!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Omen669 said:


> It's pretty long. i'm flying in the morning, so no alcohol. Usually I get on-board, give an air hostess my best smile and ask for 3-4 bottles of wine. Drink that and i'm out!
> 
> Enjoy the cooking!


When I flew I was drinking...which got me off to sleep!

No cooking...the sun came out so im sunbathing alongside my cat..whilst reading a book on psychopaths  now this is a weekend!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> When I flew I was drinking...which got me off to sleep!
> 
> No cooking...the sun came out so im sunbathing alongside my cat..whilst reading a book on psychopaths  now this is a weekend!


ha ha living it up. I like reading true crime books myself, about Serial Killers and Cannibals. I'm fascinated at how these people can do such things, to other humans and especially children.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Omen669 said:


> ha ha living it up. I like reading true crime books myself, about Serial Killers and Cannibals. I'm fascinated at how these people can do such things, to other humans and especially children.


Im actually reading about 'good' psychopaths e.g Andy McNab. But I am also perversely fascinated by the bad kind! Particularly Ted Bundy, Dahmer and the Wests....bit sick really! :lol: But I'm fascinated by such warped psychology!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> Im actually reading about 'good' psychopaths e.g Andy McNab. But I am also perversely fascinated by the bad kind! Particularly Ted Bundy, Dahmer and the Wests....bit sick really! :lol: But I'm fascinated by such warped psychology!


It's a funny fascination. The wests are a friendly bunch 

Andy Mcnab's is classed as a psychopath? You're not reading Bravo 2 Zero are you? Lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

> It's a funny fascination. The wests are a friendly bunch
> 
> Andy Mcnab's is classed as a psychopath? You're not reading Bravo 2 Zero are you? Lol


He is indeed. He scores incredibly high on the psychopathy scale. Psychopaths are essentially people who don't really experience fear or concern themselves too much with what others think or feel; traits that are pretty helpful. They're more ruthless and risk taking and therefore very successful.

When put under significant pressure (e.g. in the SAS), rather than feel fear or stress, they in fact become even more calm giving them complete clarity of thought and precision. Many surgeons, politicians, bomb disposal people etc score high on the psychopathy scale...it's what makes them so good at their job.

The term 'psychopath' has unfortunately gotten a bad reputation because serial killers etc are often psychopaths...but they also have other things going on e.g. anti-social behaviour disorder etc. Psychopathy on it's own, when applied to socially acceptable activities, can be very beneficial when seeking success


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

> When I flew I was drinking...which got me off to sleep!
> 
> No cooking...the sun came out so im sunbathing alongside my cat..whilst reading a book on psychopaths  now this is a weekend!


Got to make the most of the sunshine while it's around.. quite nice here yesterday and sat in the summerhouse for several hours in the afternoon.... Went out again this morning to do the crossword and listen to the radio and felt quite chilly towards the end !


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> He is indeed. He scores incredibly high on the psychopathy scale. Psychopaths are essentially people who don't really experience fear or concern themselves too much with what others think or feel; traits that are pretty helpful. They're more ruthless and risk taking and therefore very successful.
> 
> When put under significant pressure (e.g. in the SAS), rather than feel fear or stress, they in fact become even more calm giving them complete clarity of thought and precision. Many surgeons, politicians, bomb disposal people etc score high on the psychopathy scale...it's what makes them so good at their job.
> 
> The term 'psychopath' has unfortunately gotten a bad reputation because serial killers etc are often psychopaths...but they also have other things going on e.g. anti-social behaviour disorder etc. Psychopathy on it's own, when applied to socially acceptable activities, can be very beneficial when seeking success


Putting it that way, I can see how it applies. Having less or no empathy, must makes them a more effective soldier.

Ive read a theory that people who "Kill" ie serial murderers, have an extra chromosome. Might have been XYY. Along with people who own multinational companies, who have the power to put a lot of people out of work and do not feel any empathy towards the workers. Or as you said, a politician. Makes decisions that change people lives dramatically.

Interesting stuff


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

> Putting it that way, I can see how it applies. Having less or no empathy, must makes them a more effective soldier.
> 
> Ive read a theory that people who "Kill" ie serial murderers, have an extra chromosome. Might have been XYY. Along with people who own multinational companies, who have the power to put a lot of people out of work and do not feel any empathy towards the workers. Or as you said, a politician. Makes decisions that change people lives dramatically.
> 
> Interesting stuff


I've never heard the genetic explanation. Very interesting...

I think empathy and compassion have pros and cons; on the one hand, it helps us to survive as a species but on the other, it can hinder personal survival.

I think we need psychopaths to do things us mere mortals would struggle to do e.g. command bombings, war tactics, kill in war, brain surgery etc... I also find psychopathic traits quite attractive!! They ooze confidence and success  when applied in a good direction that is, as opposed to murder or arson!! lol



> Got to make the most of the sunshine while it's around.. quite nice here yesterday and sat in the summerhouse for several hours in the afternoon.... Went out again this morning to do the crossword and listen to the radio and felt quite chilly towards the end !


It's miserable now!  I agree...have to make the most of the sunny weather


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> I've never heard the genetic explanation. Very interesting...
> 
> I think empathy and compassion have pros and cons; on the one hand, it helps us to survive as a species but on the other, it can hinder personal survival.
> 
> ...


I take it Lorian is a psychopath then. Hopefully a good one 

You are right. We need certain individuals to act and react in certain ways. What we don't need though are Ted Bundy's on the loose!

The sad thing is though, a lot of these good psychopaths, sometimes regret their decisions in later life, causing themselves harm.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

> I take it Lorian is a psychopath then. Hopefully a good one
> 
> You are right. We need certain individuals to act and react in certain ways. What we don't need though are Ted Bundy's on the loose!
> 
> The sad thing is though, a lot of these good psychopaths, sometimes regret their decisions in later life, causing themselves harm.


Nah...he's not. He possesses empathy and compassion which I need in a relationship


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> Nah...he's not. He possesses empathy and compassion which I need in a relationship


Good traits to have 

Hows your trip going?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

> Good traits to have
> 
> Hows your trip going?


I'm back now  I came home Wednesday afternoon. It was incredibly beneficial to business so I left feeling pretty chuffed 

I assume you're back from Dubai? What were you doing in Dubai btw? I assume it was for work?


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> I'm back now  I came home Wednesday afternoon. It was incredibly beneficial to business so I left feeling pretty chuffed
> 
> I assume you're back from Dubai? What were you doing in Dubai btw? I assume it was for work?


Did it help with your confidence?

Yes, back home now in the arms of my beautiful littke girl. I was just flying back from there. Have been in and around the Middle East working.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

> Did it help with your confidence?
> 
> Yes, back home now in the arms of my beautiful littke girl. I was just flying back from there. Have been in and around the Middle East working.


May I ask what work you do?

Lorian joined me on the trip in the end! He decided last minute to join and I'm glad he did actually...it as nice for us to spend some time together away from home and I still enjoyed my independence with my business meetings


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> May I ask what work you do?
> 
> Lorian joined me on the trip in the end! He decided last minute to join and I'm glad he did actually...it as nice for us to spend some time together away from home and I still enjoyed my independence with my business meetings


Worked out well then.

Security. From our earlier conversation, sounds like I'm a good Psychopath


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

> Worked out well then.
> 
> Security. From our earlier conversation, sounds like I'm a good Psychopath


Really?Which psychopathic traits do you have?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Been slack for a week but back on track now. I've really struggled with emotion this past week...financial adn heath problems are really weighing on me and I even shed a tear yesterday which is very unlike me! But, watching films over the weekend helped...to escape for a bit. We watched the first 2 terminator films in preparation for the latest one.

I have no interruptions this week with meetings etc so should be a productive week.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> Really?Which psychopathic traits do you have?


Ones I need to be effective in my job. I hope I don't have any socially


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

> Been slack for a week but back on track now. I've really struggled with emotion this past week...financial adn heath problems are really weighing on me and I even shed a tear yesterday which is very unlike me! But, watching films over the weekend helped...to escape for a bit. We watched the first 2 terminator films in preparation for the latest one.
> 
> I have no interruptions this week with meetings etc so should be a productive week.


You seem to be having a bit of a roller coaster ride recently... fingers crossed everything smooths out for you :thumbup1:


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> Been slack for a week but back on track now. I've really struggled with emotion this past week...financial adn heath problems are really weighing on me and I even shed a tear yesterday which is very unlike me! But, watching films over the weekend helped...to escape for a bit. We watched the first 2 terminator films in preparation for the latest one.
> 
> I have no interruptions this week with meetings etc so should be a productive week.


If you enjoyed the first 2, T5 is a mix of both I think. It's better than I expected. Some cheesy lines, but also very serious when it has to be.

Sometmes crying is s good release. Try not to make a habit of it though


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

> You seem to be having a bit of a roller coaster ride recently... fingers crossed everything smooths out for you :thumbup1:


I am  There are unfortunately some things that I can't share on here but that are causing me a lot of upset so I need to find some way to air how I feel and talk it through. I can sometimes try to be strong when really, I need to expose my weakness. It wasn't until yesterday, when I was talking to Lorian, that I realised how much I was struggling and I started to cry... but poor Lorian stopped me because he doesn't want to see me cry...but I think that actually, I should have just balled my eyes out! Opportunity's gone now though! :lol: Maybe I'll cry another time!! :lol:

This is a tough year. We knew it would be with regards to finances and business but throwing in other personal stuff has just made it so much harder. At least I'm not drinking though eh! If ever I were to cave it would be now! And I'm not...so far


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

> Ones I need to be effective in my job. I hope I don't have any socially


Care to elaborate...?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

> If you enjoyed the first 2, T5 is a mix of both I think. It's better than I expected. Some cheesy lines, but also very serious when it has to be.
> 
> Sometmes crying is s good release. Try not to make a habit of it though


Yeah I've been advised not to bother with the 3rd and 4th and that the 5th is essentially picking up on the first 2. Apparently they're redoing scenes from them...I'm assuming they try to change the events of the previous two films with new Arnie....I'm looking forward to it!

I'm not really a crier, so no worries there. I think I should perhaps cry more though...I have a tendency to ignore my feelings...to try not to feel them, which can be unhealthy. I perhaps intellectualise them to avoid feeling them.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> Yeah I've been advised not to bother with the 3rd and 4th and that the 5th is essentially picking up on the first 2. Apparently they're redoing scenes from them...I'm assuming they try to change the events of the previous two films with new Arnie....I'm looking forward to it!
> 
> I'm not really a crier, so no worries there. I think I should perhaps cry more though...I have a tendency to ignore my feelings...to try not to feel them, which can be unhealthy. I perhaps intellectualise them to avoid feeling them.


You can't hide/ignore from your feelings. As much as its easier to do so, in the long run its better dealing with them.

Mum pretty critical of films, especially ones like this. But I liked it


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> Care to elaborate...?


without going into too much detail, I work in hostile areas. Decisions need to be made and the right decisions. But at the end of the day, I want to go home to my daughter, so ill do my best to do that.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

> You can't hide/ignore from your feelings. As much as its easier to do so, in the long run its better dealing with them.
> 
> Mum pretty critical of films, especially ones like this. But I liked it


You've seen the latest film?

Whilst rationally yes, it's best to feel emotions, we aren't always in control of how we respond. I personally tend to have defence mechanisms that kick into action to distance myself from upset and it's quite a challenge to recognise when this is happening.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> You've seen the latest film?
> 
> Whilst rationally yes, it's best to feel emotions, we aren't always in control of how we respond. I personally tend to have defence mechanisms that kick into action to distance myself from upset and it's quite a challenge to recognise when this is happening.


Yes, I went on my own last week (billy no mates) and caught a late showing.

Arnie is still good as the terminator.

Thays can cause a situation to become worse, if you aren't aware. Does your husband or someone else close prompt you when you are distancing yourself?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

> Yes, I went on my own last week (billy no mates) and caught a late showing.
> 
> Arnie is still good as the terminator.
> 
> Thays can cause a situation to become worse, if you aren't aware. Does your husband or someone else close prompt you when you are distancing yourself?


Erm...Lorian spots if I'm low and I can talk to him which is often when I realise how I feel. I do need to talk through things to gradually bring feelings to my awareness. Like yesterday for example, it wasn't until we talked that I suddenly welled up which was a surprise to me. I then realised 'huh, I'm actually really upset'.

But having some one to talk to isn't always enough...I dunno. No point dwelling eh! I'm sure something will spark me off at some point and I'll have a big blubbering cry!! :lol:


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> Erm...Lorian spots if I'm low and I caun talk to him which is often when I realise how I feel. I do need to talk through things to gradually bring feelings to my awareness. Like yesterday for example, it wasn't until we talked that I suddenly welled up which was a surprise to me. I then realised 'huh, I'm actually really upset'.
> 
> But having some one to talk to isn't always enough...I dunno. No point dwelling eh! I'm sure something will spark me off at some point and I'll have a big blubbering cry!! :lol:


If you need it, do it. I'm sure you felt better after?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

> If you need it, do it. I'm sure you felt better after?


Well not really because the tears were pushed back as I was encouraged to change the topic! :lol: You can't force these things though...I'm sure something will trigger a teary moment but for now I feel fine...just focussing on my business this week and already making great headway.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> Well not really because the tears were pushed back as I was encouraged to change the topic! :lol: You can't force these things though...I'm sure something will trigger a teary moment but for now I feel fine...just focussing on my business this week and already making great headway.


You definitly need a focus to keep your mind occupied.

Enjoy feeling happy


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

If you are into TV shows, Hannibal is very very good, if you don't already watch it. I'm just catching up on series 3 now.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> without going into too much detail, I work in hostile areas. Decisions need to be made and the right decisions. But at the end of the day, I want to go home to my daughter, so ill do my best to do that.


I knew you were on point. Spend anytime in NC?

Just wondering. Been thinking about that line of work IYKWIM.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

> I am  There are unfortunately some things that I can't share on here but that are causing me a lot of upset so I need to find some way to air how I feel and talk it through. I can sometimes try to be strong when really, I need to expose my weakness. It wasn't until yesterday, when I was talking to Lorian, that I realised how much I was struggling and I started to cry... but poor Lorian stopped me because he doesn't want to see me cry...but I think that actually, I should have just balled my eyes out! Opportunity's gone now though! :lol: Maybe I'll cry another time!! :lol:
> 
> This is a tough year. We knew it would be with regards to finances and business but throwing in other personal stuff has just made it so much harder. At least I'm not drinking though eh! If ever I were to cave it would be now! And I'm not...so far


It's a shame Lorian stopped you, sometimes it's just as well to give vent rather than keep everything bottled up, might not resolve anything, but at least it's a release of sorts.

Other than that, it's just a question of trying to work through each issue; you can easily identify and make decisions on those over which you have control, but of course the biggest problems are those over which you feel powerless. Very difficult to give advice but I would work out the different likely outcomes and consider the options you would have for each outcome, this wont by itself resolve anything however it will make you confront things you might otherwise try to ignore but which actually subconsciously is eating away at you. It will also give you the feeling of engagement and resolution

I tend to look at issues and decide their immediacy, there is no failure in parking something that actually, on further examination, wont have any repercussions if it isn't addressed straight away.

But hey we are all different, I am very matter of fact, so this approach might be easier for me, for example I visited my parents over the weekend and realised how physically frail my Mother now is and how much she depends on my Father as a carer. This is fine if Dad continues to be in robust good health (he's 89 and as fit as a fiddle) but I had to ask myself the question what if he became ill and couldn't provide care ... so I am going to have to do some research, if anything happened to Dad we would have to get Mum out of their bungalow very quickly, and it's not something I have yet discussed in any great detail with my Brother, in fact it's no good speaking to my Bro, this is a discussion I shall have to have with my sister-in-law when the opportunity arises... but the point of all this is .. it is an issue I need to address,, so it will be!

You are a toughie so I'm sure you will work through everything and in a few years look back and wonder what you were worried about :thumbup1:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

> It's a shame Lorian stopped you, sometimes it's just as well to give vent rather than keep everything bottled up, might not resolve anything, but at least it's a release of sorts.
> 
> Other than that, it's just a question of trying to work through each issue; you can easily identify and make decisions on those over which you have control, but of course the biggest problems are those over which you feel powerless. Very difficult to give advice but I would work out the different likely outcomes and consider the options you would have for each outcome, this wont by itself resolve anything however it will make you confront things you might otherwise try to ignore but which actually subconsciously is eating away at you. It will also give you the feeling of engagement and resolution
> 
> ...


I'm very much a problem solver, which sounds similar to you. My mum raised me to always have a back up plan for potential scenarios. So I pretty much have back up plans for everything, even for bizarre scenarios like if I end up in prison! :lol: But although you can anticipate and plan for various scenarios, it doesn't take away the pain of crappy circumstances...things beyond your control that just suck. And that's the bit that I'm finding tough.

In addition I'm just getting quite worn down by a mass of physical and financial challenges. The best way to describe things is that we're climbing up an incredibly steep hill and have been for 8 months...and we're probably only half way up it. So I need to stay well so I can keep pushing up that hill. I'm trying to take breaks, do gardening etc to get some reprieve which I think is all I can really do.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> I'm very much a problem solver, which sounds similar to you. My mum raised me to always have a back up plan for potential scenarios. So I pretty much have back up plans for everything, even for bizarre scenarios like if I end up in prison! :lol: But although you can anticipate and plan for various scenarios, it doesn't take away the pain of crappy circumstances...things beyond your control that just suck. And that's the bit that I'm finding tough.
> 
> In addition I'm just getting quite worn down by a mass of physical and financial challenges. The best way to describe things is that we're climbing up an incredibly steep hill and have been for 8 months...*and we're probably only half way up* it. So I need to stay well so I can keep pushing up that hill. I'm trying to take breaks, do gardening etc to get some reprieve which I think is all I can really do.


It sounds to me like your halfway there.....Keep pushing on. Be positive. Only half way to go now....

My farther always used to say to me, if you keep doing things right, things will be right @ the end.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

> It sounds to me like your halfway there.....Keep pushing on. Be positive. Only half way to go now....
> 
> My farther always used to say to me, if you keep doing things right, things will be right @ the end.


Thank you  Your quote made me smile and definitely brought some comfort


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right...I haven't trained yet but the reason is that I've felt ill the past two days. No idea what's wrong with me but splitting headache and intense stomach cramps. I've also slept a lot the past 2 nights whcih is usually a sign I'm run down with something. But I'm sure I'll be fine soon. In the meantime I'm focussing on a good diet which is going well  Hope to train tomorrow.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Did tabata yesterday and will do again today then weights  Proper full body session today followed by lots of stretching (feel so stiff lately). The intensity of work is lifted a little today so I can actually focus on something else like exercise.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just a short note for those who subscribed to my journal. I'm going through a very difficult time in my life at the moment and so don't have the capacity to engage much on the forum. I'm only dipping in to check admin stuff. I will be posting again...just not for while, until I'm in a better place.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hope things sort out for you soon xxx


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Hope things sort out for you soon xxx


Thanks Gresh


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

It's actually quite nice to have popped in here...to experience a bit of normality! I hadn't realised that I hadn't posted since July!!


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear things haven't been great for you lately, Katy. I hope things are on the way to improving for you now x


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

All the best, Katy. Stay strong.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mingster said:


> All the best, Katy. Stay strong.





Leigh said:


> Sorry to hear things haven't been great for you lately, Katy. I hope things are on the way to improving for you now x


Thanks guys. I can't expand on it for privacy reasons but I'm very grateful to have my post acknowledged  And in case anyone has wondered, this isn't anything to do with addiction...I'm still all good in that respect


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Hera said:


> Thanks guys. I can't expand on it for privacy reasons but I'm very grateful to have my post acknowledged  And in case anyone has wondered, this isn't anything to do with addiction...I'm still all good in that respect


We understand about the privacy issues - no problem  Hope you have lots of support elsewhere though - both for you and Lorian


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Hera said:


> Thanks guys. I can't expand on it for privacy reasons but I'm very grateful to have my post acknowledged  And in case anyone has wondered, this isn't anything to do with addiction...I'm still all good in that respect





Leigh said:


> We understand about the privacy issues - no problem  Hope you have lots of support elsewhere though - both for you and Lorian


x2 on these Katy your positive attitude will obviously see you through


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Just checking in to say hello and send you a t'internet hug.....


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well I've dabbled a little in the world of UKM the past 24 hours. It's funny how a forum can help during times of emotional turmoil. I just can't focus on work at the moment so UKM is a helpful distraction! Even did some admin stuff this morning! I only came on to say that I won't be on here much but instantly got lured in!!

I can't use my journal for training or diet talk though because I'm not training at the moment and my eating is very disorganised!! I don't appear to be gaining fat though which I think is helped by my new 125mcg dose of thyroxine. Although...I'm a bit worried it could be too high. My heart has been a bit high these past two days and I can't decipher if it's caused by emotional upset or too much thyroxine. I'm reducing my caffeine intake and I'll continue on the dose unless I get any other symptoms.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> Well I've dabbled a little in the world of UKM the past 24 hours. It's funny how a forum can help during times of emotional turmoil. I just can't focus on work at the moment so UKM is a helpful distraction! Even did some admin stuff this morning! I only came on to say that I won't be on here much but instantly got lured in!!
> 
> I can't use my journal for training or diet talk though because I'm not training at the moment and my eating is very disorganised!! I don't appear to be gaining fat though which I think is helped by my new 125mcg dose of thyroxine. Although...I'm a bit worried it could be too high. My heart has been a bit high these past two days and I can't decipher if it's caused by emotional upset or too much thyroxine. I'm reducing my caffeine intake and I'll continue on the dose unless I get any other symptoms.


I hope you get things straightened out soon.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Omen669 said:


> I hope you get things straightened out soon.


thank you


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Although I've still got personal stuff going on, it has been really weighing on me that I'm neglecting my physique so as of today I'm making inroads to getting back on track. Quite how long I can keep it up I don't know but sod it...I'll just focus on the now.

Diet is back to low carbs as of this morning. First 3 days are always hardest but it should get easier from that point onward. I'll also be doing some basic leg exercises in about an hour: squats, SDLDs and lunges. I'll ease in with my lighter kettlebells. I'm also desperate to stretch! So will do some throughout limbering up.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> Although I've still got personal stuff going on, it has been really weighing on me that I'm neglecting my physique so as of today I'm making inroads to getting back on track. Quite how long I can keep it up I don't know but sod it...I'll just focus on the now.
> 
> Diet is back to low carbs as of this morning. First 3 days are always hardest but it should get easier from that point onward. I'll also be doing some basic leg exercises in about an hour: squats, SDLDs and lunges. I'll ease in with my lighter kettlebells. I'm also desperate to stretch! So will do some throughout limbering up.


Good stuff Hera. Keep at it. As you said, first few days are the hardest, then routine begins. I'm cutting calories myself as of today, so I'll make sure to try and pop in for moral support!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Omen669 said:


> Good stuff Hera. Keep at it. As you said, first few days are the hardest, then routine begins. I'm cutting calories myself as of today, so I'll make sure to try and pop in for moral support!!


Thank you  It's craving carbs that I struggle with ... carbs are just so comforting! Anyway...time to train! It's gonna be a shock!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> Thank you  It's craving carbs that I struggle with ... carbs are just so comforting! Anyway...time to train! It's gonna be a shock!


I'm the same. I'd kill for a carb fix.

Enjoy your session.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Woo hoo! I trained...for the first time in perhaps 6 weeks? Maybe longer! I did the lunges and squats to failure which feels good. I'm trembling now...perhaps from the shock to the system!

I haven't really paid much attention to my physique lately but now back in my training clothes I can see that I've clearly lost muscle and replaced it with fat  I don't like the wobble!! :huh: But hey...at least I'm getting back to it now before it gets any worse. I don't think anyone else has noticed but I have! I reckon I can lose the fat in 4 weeks if I keep to my diet...with or without training. But I do want to build muscle so I'll try to stick to both diet and training.

Now to devise a plan that I can stick to. I'm aiming for weights on Monday, Wed and Fri and a bit of limbering on the days in between to promote balance and flexibility. If work is too manic though I'll move two days to the weekend (although Id prefer to completely relax at the weekend!). I'm going through some health stuff over the next few months which may well make training difficult but all I can do is my best...so that's what I'll do


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ooo got DOMS this morning and it's only day 1. I'm not going to be able to walk tomorrow!

Upper body tomorrow....an area I've always neglected so this is quite new for me.

I confess that I had 2 small chocolates yesterday. But, considering that Lorian has carbs everywhere; bread, crumpets, crisps etc I did pretty well. And now today I will do better....no chocolate! I'm viewing yesterday as an 'easing in' day and today is where I become uber strict. I think I'll find it easier today as my body is no longer in the swings of sugar highs and crashes.

Lots of work to do today bu I'll take 20 minutes out for some limbering and core work. I feel a need to stretch properly which is definitely because I spend my life in an office chair!! A drastic change to my years dancing, playing hockey and athletics!

Time for some salmon, egg and asparagus and then work!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

> Woo hoo! I trained...for the first time in perhaps 6 weeks? Maybe longer! I did the lunges and squats to failure which feels good. I'm trembling now...perhaps from the shock to the system!
> 
> I haven't really paid much attention to my physique lately but now back in my training clothes I can see that I've clearly lost muscle and replaced it with fat  I don't like the wobble!! :huh: But hey...at least I'm getting back to it now before it gets any worse. I don't think anyone else has noticed but I have! I reckon I can lose the fat in 4 weeks if I keep to my diet...with or without training. But I do want to build muscle so I'll try to stick to both diet and training.
> 
> Now to devise a plan that I can stick to. I'm aiming for weights on Monday, Wed and Fri and a bit of limbering on the days in between to promote balance and flexibility. If work is too manic though I'll move two days to the weekend (although Id prefer to completely relax at the weekend!). I'm going through some health stuff over the next few months which may well make training difficult but all I can do is my best...so that's what I'll do


Well done for getting back in the groove Katy ! :thumb


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Well done for getting back in the groove Katy ! :thumb


Thanks Gresh  Not sure how long I'll keep it up...just doing one day at a time. Upper body today 

How's things with you?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

> Thanks Gresh  Not sure how long I'll keep it up...just doing one day at a time. Upper body today
> 
> How's things with you?


I'm fine ta ... working full time now which is not quite what I intended when moving up here, but it's how it's panned out ... at least I enjoy the job!

Training progresses though is a bit of a struggle after work sometimes!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> I'm fine ta ... working full time now which is not quite what I intended when moving up here, but it's how it's panned out ... at least I enjoy the job!
> 
> Training progresses though is a bit of a struggle after work sometimes!


I think work can the be one of the main reasons why people struggle with training.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Did tabata and legs yesterday and can now barely walk! Feels good though. I trained with my sister yesterday which I so much preferred...I work harder and am more motivated when I train with someone. Trouble is, my sister does't live me near me so we can't do it again  If she lived near me we'd definitely workout together.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Still got DOMS! Ah well. Training again tomorrow  I'm now also paying a little more attention to diet....getting a bit more strict on the calories!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Super early start today...4.30am. I woke up and suddenly remembered all the stuff I need to do for work so despite promising to take the weekend off I had to get up and work!  I just can't relax until I've sorted a few things. So my thinking is that I'll work till 10am and then the weekend will begin! I've got a big thing happening throughout November which will impact my life quite dramatically so I'm trying to get ahead with work this month; get everything sorted and in motion now so I can take a step back next month.

Doing tabata and upper body today. I feel like I can stick to training. My concern at the mo is calories...I'm really struggling to keep them down! I think I'll need to start using myfitnesspal again...just for a week or so to get used to the calorie restriction and stay on track.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

> Super early start today...4.30am. I woke up and suddenly remembered all the stuff I need to do for work so despite promising to take the weekend off I had to get up and work!  I just can't relax until I've sorted a few things. So my thinking is that I'll work till 10am and then the weekend will begin! I've got a big thing happening throughout November which will impact my life quite dramatically so I'm trying to get ahead with work this month; get everything sorted and in motion now so I can take a step back next month.
> 
> Doing tabata and upper body today. I feel like I can stick to training. My concern at the mo is calories...I'm really struggling to keep them down! I think I'll need to start using myfitnesspal again...just for a week or so to get used to the calorie restriction and stay on track.


Now I'm the manager of the shop I find I'm thinking about work at the oddest of times in the evenings and when I'm off, but very often that's when you get distance and perspective to focus in on issues properly and of course you then want to get on and implement the solutions!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Now I'm the manager of the shop I find I'm thinking about work at the oddest of times in the evenings and when I'm off, but very often that's when you get distance and perspective to focus in on issues properly and of course you then want to get on and implement the solutions!


Ha ha...exactly! As much as I need to switch off, it is that those times that creative solutions pop to mind and then I want to action them!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Didn't train yesterday...I ended up working form 4.30am to 1pm which turned out to be hugely productive but I didn't want to train after that! I then couldn't switch off and was fidgety all day...busying myself with chores. I finally did relax by about 8pm and then was utterly shattered by 10 and went to bed.

The work I did yesterday had been really stressing me. I have a big project to do on Monday and I knew I had at least a days work to get done before I could even begin the project. Now that I've gotten it out of the way yesterday feel so much better! I suddenly feel more focused and balanced which has given me the capacity to be more focused on diet and training. I placed a Tesco order last night to ensure I have everything I need to stay on track e.g. high protein and veg meals that are easy to hand. It arrived today and now I have everything I need to keep me satisfied without being tempted by carbs.

Now to train! Just tabata and upper body today.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Oh dear...I ate bread  Lorian baked an amazing sourdough loaf and I just couldn't resist! I'd forgotten to eat all day and then saw the loaf! Calorie wise it's fine but carbs really don't do me any favours!

Legs tomorrow. Was supposed to be today but I've let myself off the hook. I've been working so fvcking hard lately that I'm not going to beat myself up! But definitely train tomorrow though.

Although I haven't nailed everything yet I'm doing so much better than I was the last 2 months. I'm eating much better and I'm exercising...so I've started back on track. I just need to be a little more strict now.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right..I didn't train as anticipated in my last post! I have to take time off form work in November and so I've been peddling away as fast I can to get ahead..and as of today, I think I've finally done it! There will always be work for me to do but I seem to be over the hump of a big project...so perhaps now I can finally have the capacity to consistently pay more attention to my diet and training,

I'll do a full body workout today just to really move...I need to move! I spent 15 hours in an office chair yesterday  My poor body! So, training today and then I'm, going out tomorrow...to see the world outside of my office :lol: Going for lunch, to the beach and then going to B&Q to get some supplies for a little DIY project...something to get me way from work.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Hera said:


> Right..I didn't train as anticipated in my last post! I have to take time off form work in November and so I've been peddling away as fast I can to get ahead..and as of today, I think I've finally done it! There will always be work for me to do but I seem to be over the hump of a big project...so perhaps now I can finally have the capacity to consistently pay more attention to my diet and training,
> 
> I'll do a full body workout today just to really move...I need to move! I spent 15 hours in an office chair yesterday  My poor body! So, training today and then I'm, going out tomorrow...to see the world outside of my office :lol: Going for lunch, to *the beach* and then going to B&Q to get some supplies for a little DIY project...something to get me way from work.


To the beach? Isnt it a bit chilly? :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

A1243R said:


> To the beach? Isnt it a bit chilly? :lol:


Ha ha! Not to sunbathe! :lol: To enjoy the view! I like to walk along the beach and then sit in a nearby cafe enjoying a hot drink


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Hera said:


> Ha ha! Not to sunbathe! :lol: To enjoy the view! I like to walk along the beach and then sit in a nearby cafe enjoying a hot drink


Ahh sounds nice! Wish i lived a beach, best for me is salford quays outside the office :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

A1243R said:


> Ahh sounds nice! Wish i lived a beach, best for me is salford quays outside the office :lol:


I really don't make the most of it. My sister has been more than me and she doesn't live here! I think people rarely see what's on their doorstep...but it is a lovely place to go. I sometimes have business meetings in places of overlooking the sea and think how great it is! It doesn't feel like work!


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Keep up the hard work 

Ever want to train in Cornwall just drop me a line


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

kev1 said:


> Keep up the hard work
> 
> Ever want to train in Cornwall just drop me a line


My husband just read your post and responded 'yeah like I'd let that happen!' :lol: I don't think that training with men I don't know off the forum is something my husband would permit! :lol: Thank you though. Very nice suggestion.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Legs done!! Whoop! I trained to failure and now my legs are trembling and I feel a bit sick. Didn't do upper body...I decided not to make it so tough that it puts me off.

I'm aiming to finish work early today...only by an hour but cannot wait to relax. For the first time in months I'm taking the weekend off! (with the exception of a midday meeting tomorrow). I have very much had enough of work...I'm maxed out.

My husband has taken to carbs lately so I'm surrounded by bread and pizza  Just to make my diet even more challenging!

Tabata tomorrow.


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

haha bring him along too, I am in the gym most evenings with my girlfriend.

Nothing to worry about except pain haha


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right, I'm back to using myfitnesspal. If I'm to lose weight I'm going to need to be strict! I'm feeling very squidgy at the moment and it's really bothering me. It's quite sudden though so I think it's due to a new medication that I'm on. I stop taking it in 2 weeks though so hopefully this is very short lived. In the meantime though, I definitely need to track my calories to stay on top of it. I reckon in 4 weeks I'll be feeling much better.

Tabata and core today.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> Right, I'm back to using myfitnesspal. If I'm to lose weight I'm going to need to be strict! I'm feeling very squidgy at the moment and it's really bothering me. It's quite sudden though so I think it's due to a new medication that I'm on. I stop taking it in 2 weeks though so hopefully this is very short lived. In the meantime though, I definitely need to track my calories to stay on top of it. I reckon in 4 weeks I'll be feeling much better.
> 
> Tabata and core today.


Enjoy the Tabata


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Didn't train yesterday...but I will today in about an hour.

I managed to stick to under 1600 kcals yesterday but I'm aiming for 1500 for a few weeks so I need to do a little better today.

Lorian has finally agreed to stop making bread so that helps!


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Whats the diet looking like @ 1500kcals?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

kev1 said:


> Whats the diet looking like @ 1500kcals?


An average days is:

2 egg omelette
Banana
Fresh vegetable juice
Soup
Some nuts
Snack on turkey
1 piece dark chocolate
Greek yogurt
Fillet of salmon
Lots of veggies
Sweet potato
Milk in my tea & coffee

How does that sound?


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Spot on. Looking good


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just a little update to say that I'm doing pretty well  Hubby is a way for a week and so without his carby treats to tempt me, my diet is immaculate! My mum is staying with me and she also wants to drop some weight and we're proving quite a good team!

I've been keeping up lower body weight training and need to buy a heavier KB now which is a good sign of improvement


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> Just a little update to say that I'm doing pretty well  Hubby is a way for a week and so without his carby treats to tempt me, my diet is immaculate! My mum is staying with me and she also wants to drop some weight and we're proving quite a good team!
> 
> I've been keeping up lower body weight training and need to buy a heavier KB now which is a good sign of improvement


Glad to hear it. Always better when your joined by someone.

Hope you're well otherwise.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just done a weigh in and in 3 weeks I've lost 4lbs of pure fat  Woo hoo!

As of the weekend I've felt my tummy significantly leaner...almost as though over night and it's stayed that way. Without my hubby around I've found it much easier to eat super well and keep the calories down. I've also been pretty active shifting 4 tonnes of topsoil so that's probably helped too. With Lorian coming home this afternoon I need to ensure I stick to what I've been doing!!!


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Hera said:


> Just done a weigh in and in 3 weeks I've lost 4lbs of pure fat  Woo hoo!
> 
> As of the weekend I've felt my tummy significantly leaner...almost as though over night and it's stayed that way. Without my hubby around I've found it much easier to eat super well and keep the calories down. I've also been pretty active shifting 4 tonnes of topsoil so that's probably helped too. With Lorian coming home this afternoon I need to ensure I stick to what I've been doing!!!


Just leave his bags on the doorstep and change the locks


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right, following medical treatment the past few months and a short stay in hospital last week, I am now back home and able to get back to normal.

I can't lift weights for a few weeks but I can certainly be strict with my diet.

Up until last week my diet was strict but it all went totally downhill throughout last week! Back on track again today though. Diet is quite simple really...low carbs, high protiens and fats with a vast array of colourful veggies  Always works for me 

Started today with a blueberry, banana, coconut water & avacado smoothie. Much too high in sugars so I won't do it again. But I always struggle to switch from high to low sugar and have found that some fruit on the first day really helps me to ease in.

Now to catch up on work!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Diet's been good so far today, despite sugar cravings.

Had a salmon and broccoli omelette for breakfast. I then forgot to eat until 4pm when I was ravenous and so made up a curried salad with eggs (raw courgette, carrot, seeds, cauliflower, cumin, lemon juice, chili, garlic and coriander). It was a random invention that turned out really well!

Now that I've finished work I'll be cracking with some dinner: salmon, sweet potato wedges & mushy peas.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Today's lunch: Asian raw slaw & salmon


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Food all looks lush! Hope you get back on your feet properly soon xx


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Food all looks lush! Hope you get back on your feet properly soon xx


Thanks Gresh


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I think I'm already leaning out a bit following my disrupted eating last week. Probably water loss but either way, I feel better for it! I'm really missing my kettlebells...want to feel like I'm using my muscles. But in the meantime, at least I can reduce body fat with diet.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'm sure no one is bothering to check this journal anymore, but for any of the few who might, there is a good reason why I haven't been updating it.

I am pregnant with twins. So the only lifting I'll be doing for the next 6 months is of the babies I'm growing! Whilst I may feel differently when the time comes, I'm prepared for a challenge to get back into shape afterwards...my biggest physical challenge yet! I'll probably start a new journal for that though.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Hera said:


> I'm sure no one is bothering to check this journal anymore, but for any of the few who might, there is a good reason why I haven't been updating it.
> 
> I am pregnant with twins. So the only lifting I'll be doing for the next 6 months is of the babies I'm growing! Whilst I may feel differently when the time comes, I'm prepared for a challenge to get back into shape afterwards...my biggest physical challenge yet! I'll probably start a new journal for that though.


 Congrats!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

RexEverthing said:


> Congrats!


 Thank you


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Aww congratulations @Hera


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

herc said:


> Aww congratulations @Hera


 Thank you


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hera said:


> Thank you


 Best feeling in the world - my wife gave birth 7months ago to our lil girl and although it has changed my life it's for the better.

Please for you both and hope you have a smooth pregnancy


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Fantastic news @Hera :thumb:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

herc said:


> Best feeling in the world - my wife gave birth 7months ago to our lil girl and although it has changed my life it's for the better.
> 
> Please for you both and hope you have a smooth pregnancy


 Thank you. It's been a difficult journey involving fertility treatment and years of thinking I'd never get to become a mother so I'm delighted to be having 2 at once! How on earth we'll cope I don't know but we don't care about that


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Fantastic news @Hera :thumb:


 Thank you  Lovely to see people still pop into my journal!


----------



## Ken61 (Jun 4, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

That is brilliant news! Eeeeeeeeeeeek.... :thumb: . Congratulations. X


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Congratulations ! brilliant news ! :beer: wondered why you had gone all quiet, & was crossing my fingers everything was ok with you


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ken61 said:


> Congrats!


 Thank you 



Flubs said:


> That is brilliant news! Eeeeeeeeeeeek.... :thumb: . Congratulations. X


 Thanks flubs 



Greshie said:


> Congratulations ! brilliant news ! :beer: wondered why you had gone all quiet, & was crossing my fingers everything was ok with you


 Hey, thank you  Yeah I was quiet during treatment last year (that phase was rough!) and then following our wonderful discovery I wanted to wait until we were further along before saying anything.

I obviously haven't been able to train...no weight lifting for me...especially with the increased risks holding twins. I've also been advised not to raise my heart rate too much so I can't really do cardio either  only gentle walks. I'm starting Pilates next week if the Dr gives the go ahead but that won't exactly help build muscle! I am not enjoying the weight gain. I'm starting to show but to people who don't know me, I just look porky!! :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

At last, you look porky! We finally have something in common! Whoot whoot :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Flubs said:


> At last, you look porky! We finally have something in common! Whoot whoot :lol: :lol:


 Ha ha!! I've been a bit chubby before but it did make me miserable! It just didn't feel right for my body. I imagine that will spur me on to get back into shape afterwards


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Although this obviously isn't a training journal anymore, I need somewhere to keep me on track with diet so I'm going to continue posting in here until its time to launch into my post-pregnancy programme.

3 months of day long morning sickness and fatigue led to some bad eating habits, essentially too many carbs. I've always thrived on low carb and high fat and protein which is a balance I'm now trying to regain. I do need more carbs than I used to in order to slow digestion. Otherwise I quickly feel very ill and faint. My ideal day's diet is as follows:

*Morning:*
Banana
2 egg omelette with some form of chopped meat/fish & veg (usually leftovers from meal before)
Nut bar

*Afternoon*
Chicken and salad wholewheat tortilla wrap: watercress, chicken breast, avacado, natural yogurt, pesto, slow roast tomatoes, black olives
Mackerel on 1 slice wholewheat toast
Fruit - mango,orange or pineapple (I need my vitamin C)

*Evening*
Roast salmon, sweet potato wedges, minted peas
Natural yogurt

This should sustain me. I should apparently be consuming an additional 500 - 700 kcals a day during my second trimester which I think the above achieves.

So far I've just had my omelette and feel satiated...for now...

I've also been given the ok for pilates. It's no weight lifting but it should help me feel a little more agile! I have to write a business plan today which will consume me so I'll start pilates tomorrow.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Today's chicken wrap


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm still waiting for Katy's Cookery Course to be published ... reckon you could be the new Delia / Nigella/ Mary Berry (delete as appropriate !) :thumb


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> I'm still waiting for Katy's Cookery Course to be published ... reckon you could be the new Delia / Nigella/ Mary Berry (delete as appropriate !) :thumb


 Definitely Nigella! Cannot stand her! I'm actually doing a cook book for my mum  Simple recipes with pictures, properly printed into a book


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

That looks nice @Hera Ill await your book to be released


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Quite pleased to be sticking to my diet. Although Lorian offered to cook last night, I passed...it was a carby pasta dish. So instead I made some Thai fishcakes - sweet potato, tinned salmon, tinned tuna, spring onion, garlic, ginger and lemon zest. Went down really nicely with lime juice & yogurt and broccoli drizzled with sesame oil. Despite being painfully full I forced myself to finish it...it was too nice!!

I definitely gained some fat stores during the first 3 months which are driving me a bit nuts. I'm sure it's an evolutionary thing to make sure there are stores for the remaining 6 months but with our abundance of food in Western society, that isn't necessary anymore. I'm hoping that the stores will be burned up by baby growth over the next few months if I remain 'good' with my diet.

A few people in my life think that I'm being overly concerned about fat gain and that I should just 'roll with it' but I don't want to lose all discipline and end up with like 2 stone to lose at the end of it. I see it all too often...women eating what they want during pregnancy and then taking years, if ever, to lose the weight. Largely because it's so difficult to have the discipline to lose it when consumed by the stresses and fatigue of looking after a newborn. I'd be miserable if I was in that situation....overweight and too exhausted to do anything about it. I see it as forward planning


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Congrats to you both. Kids are an amazing experiance.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hows the bump @Hera? Hope the two lil uns are doing well.

We are now trying for our second lil one. Ruby is 8months old already. Time flies


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

herc said:


> Hows the bump @Hera? Hope the two lil uns are doing well.
> 
> We are now trying for our second lil one. Ruby is 8months old already. Time flies


 All good thanks  Heard the heartbeats for the first time this morning  It was a relief to know they're fine. I can't feel them yet so it's the first time I've been able to check they're ok since our scan over a month ago.

I'm already quite uncomfortable so goodness knows how I'll feel over the next few months!!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right, today I am getting back into exercise.

I'm technically out of the riskiest stage and am getting quite down about not being able to do squats and lunges (this is the longest I've ever been this inactive!!).

Having done research, there's mixed opinion on training. Some people say 'don't do it!', including my doctors, whilst others suggest that it's actually really good during pregnancy to help with back pain and the ability to cope with the pregnancy and birth. I'm going with my instinct...I feel like I need to work my body! So I'm easing back in today with some squats and lunges, but no added weight (other than my bump!).


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I was decorating all day yesterday until 7pm, at which point I was exhausted! This is the time that I now want to go to bed! :lol: But I will do less today  followed by a new Pilates DVD. I'm actually quite looking forward to it.

If I wasn't already motivated then my husband laughing at me yesterday for the state I'm in with this bump certainly will! :huh:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just done my first bit of exercise in 5 months!! Just non-weighted squats, lunges and glute kickbacks to get me body moving again and test my strength and ability whilst carrying two babies.

Squats were pretty easy so will need to add weight next time...but will need to go easy to ensure I don't over exert. Lunges are fine for now but the bump gets in the way already so I don't know for how long I can do those but I certainly felt the burn! Kickbacks need lots of repetition to feel anything so will look at something different next time.

My primary focus is bum and thighs and I have a DVD that focuses on that with a band for resistance so I'll give that a go on Monday and see how hard I find it.

It's quite disheartening being so weak but at least I'll now already have some strength back when it's time to get my figure back. And in the short term building some strength and maintaining flexibility will probably really help me over the next few months. Also, exercise makes me more motivated to eat better which is a bonus


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Don't be disheartened ... you have extenuating circumstances after all ! :thumbup1: Just take care and do the best you can!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Don't be disheartened ... you have extenuating circumstances after all ! :thumbup1: Just take care and do the best you can!


 Thank you 

I had my first pregnancy melt down last night! The bump has gotten to the stage where I'm in quite a lot of discomfort and I got fed up last night due to pain in my pelvis that wouldn't go and so I burst out crying! :lol: Thankfully discomfort only gets that bad in the evenings so I'm hoping it won't be an issue with exercise in the day.

I have slight DOMS in my legs today. If it's gone tomorrow I'll do my DVD...I need to keep it up.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> I'm sure no one is bothering to check this journal anymore, but for any of the few who might, there is a good reason why I haven't been updating it.
> 
> I am pregnant with twins. So the only lifting I'll be doing for the next 6 months is of the babies I'm growing! Whilst I may feel differently when the time comes, I'm prepared for a challenge to get back into shape afterwards...my biggest physical challenge yet! I'll probably start a new journal for that though.


 I have been away myself for several health reasons and now back and just seen this, CONGRATZ hunny. FORGET EVERYTHING for now and enjoy this time and then next year after there born +, The main thing is so keep your self health and babys too  BBing can be done at any time.

My wife lost 2 stone after our 2 and looks the best ever  so you can do it easily.

Lets see scan pics once u have been


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

arcticfox said:


> I have been away myself for several health reasons and now back and just seen this, CONGRATZ hunny. FORGET EVERYTHING for now and enjoy this time and then next year after there born +, The main thing is so keep your self health and babys too  BBing can be done at any time.
> 
> My wife lost 2 stone after our 2 and looks the best ever  so you can do it easily.
> 
> Lets see scan pics once u have been


 Thank you very much 

That was my philosophy at first but the physical discomfort and my appearance are getting me down so I'm getting back into exercise for my sanity more than anything; I want to gain some strength so that I feel more agile and I want to improve my shape in my legs and bum so that I'm happier with my appearance. I'm not doing anything too strenuous though as I need to consider the impact on blood flow to my babies


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Hera said:


> Thank you very much
> 
> That was my philosophy at first but the physical discomfort and my appearance are getting me down so I'm getting back into exercise for my sanity more than anything; I want to gain some strength so that I feel more agile and I want to improve my shape in my legs and bum so that I'm happier with my appearance. I'm not doing anything too strenuous though as I need to consider the impact on blood flow to my babies


 All i can advise is just stay active and NOTHING to crazy, Its a hard thing to deal with when u look as good as you do BUT you can get that back and improve more after.

Are the little ones your 1st


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

arcticfox said:


> All i can advise is just stay active and NOTHING to crazy, Its a hard thing to deal with when u look as good as you do BUT you can get that back and improve more after.
> 
> Are the little ones your 1st


 They are indeed my first  And with us having 2 they may well be out last! Although if they're both girls we may try for a third...depending how well we cope with 2 first!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I took it easy yesterday...had a very nasty pain in my left side, most likely from stretching to accommodate the babies (I think twin 1 was moving into annoying places!). There is no way I'll ever exercise if I have any pain.

I feel pretty good today though! Other than a truck load of work to get through  Assuming I get on top of work I'll do my DVD. I basically have until 3pm to exercise before my body gets too fed up! :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Well done on the baby news


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Sean91 said:


> Well done on the baby news


 Thank you


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Thought I'd make a little update...

I'm now 27 weeks pregnant with twins and thankfully everything is going smoothly with no complications. I gained fat on my thighs in the first trimester which literally happened over the course of just 1 week. But with that one quite dramatic change, everything else seems to have stayed reasonably the same. I haven't developed love handles or a fat face so I'm hoping this means that I haven't been unnecessarily overeating.

Now that I'm in the third trimester though, things are changing. The babies are going through a massive growth spurt which I've noticed very quickly. Not only does my tummy feel super stretched almost instantly but I feel very tired and undernourished. The babies are taking everything they need at my expense which at first I didn't account for. I am now however making an effort to eat a diet that will provide enough for me as well. To do this, I've actually switched a number of my meals to vegan. This has really helped with acid reflux and has forced me to consume much more fats and veggies. As part of this new venture, I started today with a wholewheat, oat, blueberry and coconut pancake. It's quite carby though. I'll be having something higher in protein and fats tomorrow (a nut granola type thing).

I've been debating whether to share a bump photo to share the reality of what has happened to my tummy. I want to be able to look back at this journal to see the journey I've gone through so that hopefully this time next year I'll be able to be proud of getting back into shape. I feel quite vulnerable sharing this pic, I think because it's so personal, but on the flip side this is something so common that I shouldn't really be shy!

So, on that note, I've added a bump pic at 6 months. It's now that the growth will really happen (I'll be gaining about half a stone) but only for a month, at which point their growth then slows down due to lack of any room!

With regards to any training...that's been impossible! It hurts just to stand and is now very risky! I let go of the idea about 2 months ago and will focus on training once I've recovered.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Was just thinking about you the other day and wondering how you were getting on! Good to hear everything is going well and fingers crossed it continues as such :thumbup1:

That pancake looks lush I must say!

Take care  xx


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Was just thinking about you the other day and wondering how you were getting on! Good to hear everything is going well and fingers crossed it continues as such :thumbup1:
> 
> That pancake looks lush I must say!
> 
> Take care  xx


 Its lovely to know someone was thinking about me  I was quite pleased with the pancake, although it did feel wrong being so carby! Although, in hindsight, I haven't eaten as much today so it may have filled me up quite well.

How are you? How's training? Anything to share about your lovely garden? I recently got an almond tree that I am treasuring...it has some lovely little furry green almonds developing!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hang in there  Glad to hear things are going so well.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Beautiful photo's - we did a home photo shoot when the wife was 20weeks - Our frind painted her belly with a little 50% loading sign lol...

Glad to hear all is well with the twins. Hopefully a continued smooth sailing for you.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Hang in there  Glad to hear things are going so well.


 Thank you  All ok for now. I just need to stay careful and not push my body too hard. I have found it challenging though...I've learned that I don't like taking it easy and I hate asking other people to do things for me!!



herc said:


> Beautiful photo's - we did a home photo shoot when the wife was 20weeks - Our frind painted her belly with a little 50% loading sign lol...
> 
> Glad to hear all is well with the twins. Hopefully a continued smooth sailing for you.


 Aww, that sounds fun! Any pics to share? We're realising that we should take more pictures because this isn't going to happen again! (I hope!) and it'll be over in 2 months (thank God!).


----------



## Gina (May 17, 2016)

New on forum... Subscribed on that topic... Good luck Hera...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hera said:


> Its lovely to know someone was thinking about me  I was quite pleased with the pancake, although it did feel wrong being so carby! Although, in hindsight, I haven't eaten as much today so it may have filled me up quite well.
> 
> How are you? How's training? Anything to share about your lovely garden? I recently got an almond tree that I am treasuring...it has some lovely little furry green almonds developing!


 Not been having the best time of things recently tbh Katy. Had been working a full time maternity leave contract which sapped my energy and completely wrecked my work/life balance, then at the end of March on the first week break from work since November Mum passed away, not hugely unexpected, she'd been declining for the last year, but meant I didn't get a proper holiday, and when I went back to work things spiralled down and I ended up off work with stress and depression. Anyway at that point I took back control of my life and resigned the job.

Have decided to take the summer off and will look for part time work in the autumn. Mum's death was a bit of a wake up call, I did a life "laundry" list ... home , work, relationships etc and marked myself out of 100 on each ... some of the results weren't great lol

Training has been a bit hit and miss, when I was working I managed to get in two sessions a week, but now I've finished am doing four, and I am trying to focus more on diet as that was where I always fell down before

Feeling in a better place now though get very tired some days which is a bit concerning, if it continues I shall go back to see my GP.... I had a testicle removed because of suspected cancer last year and the remaining one doesn't function fully, so I think I may have to get Test levels checked.

Pleased with the garden, Dad has told me not to buy many plants this year as he is growing loads from seed that I can have, but I have some cosmos seedlings coming along in the greenhouse as well as some nasturtiums... and I collected agapanthus seeds from last year though these are very difficult to set..

Am assuming your gardening activities are somewhat curtailed for the moment ... ?

Have bought some geraniums for the summerhouse though  ... not the best of pictures ...









Finally taken the bull by the horns and have had gas reconnected to the bungalow and am having gas central heating installed next week ... it's only taken me 5 years to organise lol...

Oh and here's pics of the furballs I rehomed via Zara_leoni ... their favourite place is the conservatory..... must be 18 months or so since I took them in...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

herc said:


> That was her 20weeks pregnant. We got Mma gloves, db and shoes painted as the wife loves shoes and competed in nabba and I fight.
> 
> This is her now - 11months next week. My lil bundle
> 
> ...


 I love it!! Such gorgeous pics. It's weird to think that I'll soon have pics of my babies...I've no idea what they'll look like!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hera said:


> I love it!! Such gorgeous pics. It's weird to think that I'll soon have pics of my babies...I've no idea what they'll look like!


 It is amazing. Just watching her every day growing and learning new things. We are still trying for our second - not as easy as last time unfortunately but at least I am getting more practice in than last time lol..

Cheerish every moment of your pregnancy - MY wife loved being pregnant. Hard to explain she had that pregnancy glow - your other half will understand. The attraction is there more than before.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Not been having the best time of things recently tbh Katy. Had been working a full time maternity leave contract which sapped my energy and completely wrecked my work/life balance, then at the end of March on the first week break from work since November Mum passed away, not hugely unexpected, she'd been declining for the last year, but meant I didn't get a proper holiday, and when I went back to work things spiralled down and I ended up off work with stress and depression. Anyway at that point I took back control of my life and resigned the job.
> 
> Have decided to take the summer off and will look for part time work in the autumn. Mum's death was a bit of a wake up call, I did a life "laundry" list ... home , work, relationships etc and marked myself out of 100 on each ... some of the results weren't great lol
> 
> ...


 Sounds like a really, really big struggle of which you're now finally coming through to the other end. I imagine it was quite a dark time. I'm glad you've been proactive though and really assessed everything!

I hope your garden is a nice reward at the end of it...that's how I see my garden. During IVF last year I invested a lot in preparing the garden for this year in case I was either down from failing or heavily pregnant. Thankfully it's the latter and now, when I sit in my garden it reminds me of what I went through (not just last year but all the other struggles) and compare it to where I am now.

You're right about being unable to garden  De-weeding is the issue for me...I cannot bend down repeatedly to dig them out. My dad helped me the other day though and my mum also sorted out my edges so I'm really very lucky to have family helping me to maintain it. It's my favourite place and soon I'll be pretty immobile and so will spend a lot of time out there.

Funnily enough we too have just had central heating installed after 6 years!! We couldn't raise babies in a cold damp house and we finally got it all sorted. We had our first radiators put in our office at the weekend. Not the best timing though to have heating put in just as summer hits!

I hope you get yourself tested if your energy is low. I had bad fatigue with my thyroid and it really dragged my mood down.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

herc said:


> It is amazing. Just watching her every day growing and learning new things. We are still trying for our second - not as easy as last time unfortunately but at least I am getting more practice in than last time lol..
> 
> Cheerish every moment of your pregnancy - MY wife loved being pregnant. Hard to explain she had that pregnancy glow - your other half will understand. The attraction is there more than before.


 I'm trying to cherish it, but that can be difficult when being the weight and size of someone who is full term and still having 2 months to go!! The pain, lack of breath, sore feet and acid reflux is very wearing! But, on the flip side, I do love feeling them kick and move around 

Lorian does not find me more attractive when pregnant!! :lol: He finds it a bit freaky, as do I really....there's no escaping the fact that when this big it is quite an odd thing! I think he feels a bit robbed of the body I used to have!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hera said:


> I'm trying to cherish it, but that can be difficult when being the weight and size of someone who is full term and still having 2 months to go!! The pain, lack of breath, sore feet and acid reflux is very wearing! But, on the flip side, I do love feeling them kick and move around
> 
> Lorian does not find me more attractive when pregnant!! :lol: He finds it a bit freaky, as do I really....there's no escaping the fact that when this big it is quite an odd thing! I think he feels a bit robbed of the body I used to have!


 :lol: it must be hard carrying two lil bundles. I'm sure that body will come back after birth for you hera.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

herc said:


> :lol: it must be hard carrying two lil bundles. I'm sure that body will come back after birth for you hera.


 Thanks  I may have excess skin to contend with but I've already made it clear that I will have surgery if needs be!! Same goes for my breasts.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Good luck with the pregnancy. I'm talking to Lorian by the way


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Hera said:


> Thank you


 Congratualtions on the baby


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hera said:


> Thanks  I may have excess skin to contend with but I've already made it clear that I will have surgery if needs be!! Same goes for my breasts.


 Wife said she is getting boobs done also after our next one if/when we conceive.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Pics are lovely Hera, I remember my Mrs at that size (almost that size) - I always thought pregga women were a turnoff up until that point, but things definitely change once you go through something like that together, I couldn't keep my hands off, and the boob's were fcukin A! too.

Only thing I will say is feed your body everything it needs, don't calorie count. You can get back in shape within no time after birth, but until then, eat whatever they want, whenever they want it.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Archaic said:


> Pics are lovely Hera, I remember my Mrs at that size (almost that size) - I always thought pregga women were a turnoff up until that point, but things definitely change once you go through something like that together, I couldn't keep my hands off, and the boob's were fcukin A! too.
> 
> Only thing I will say is feed your body everything it needs, don't calorie count. You can get back in shape within no time after birth, but until then, eat whatever they want, whenever they want it.


 IIFTBM - If it fits the babies macros.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Hera said:


> Thanks  I may have excess skin to contend with but I've already made it clear that I will have surgery if needs be!! Same goes for my breasts.


 Congrats on your pregnancy. My GF suffered badly with excess skin. She was slim like you so her bump stretched her out quite a lot. I've mentioned surgery to her but she's not keen on the idea. Some women don't suffer though. It may all fall back into place nicely.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

herc said:


> Wife said she is getting boobs done also after our next one if/when we conceive.


 Do you know if she'll go for implants or a lift? I'm confident that I'll get a lift but depending on how 'empty' they are, I may also get small implants too. I'm kind of seeing it as a gift to myself after all I will have been through  Finding the money might be tough though!! I'll start saving next year.



Archaic said:


> Pics are lovely Hera, I remember my Mrs at that size (almost that size) - I always thought pregga women were a turnoff up until that point, but things definitely change once you go through something like that together, I couldn't keep my hands off, and the boob's were fcukin A! too.
> 
> Only thing I will say is feed your body everything it needs, don't calorie count. You can get back in shape within no time after birth, but until then, eat whatever they want, whenever they want it.


 Thank you 

I think the stress is something that can test a relationship and therefore make it stronger if a couple can get through it. It sounds like it really was a wonderful thing for you in many respects 

I can't imagine how big my boobs will be when full! I think it might be quite comical!

I'm definitely not calorie counting  That seems like madness. Especially when there's such a high risk of low birth weight and pre-term labour with twins. I'm just following my body really. I am eating a really balanced diet though and don't seem to be craving junk food which helps. I instead crave lean meats, veggies and fruit which is brill  I'm pretty grateful for that.



PaulB said:


> Congrats on your pregnancy. My GF suffered badly with excess skin. She was slim like you so her bump stretched her out quite a lot. I've mentioned surgery to her but she's not keen on the idea. Some women don't suffer though. It may all fall back into place nicely.


 I may feel differently about surgery when I have kids...the risks of surgery may seem too high when I have 2 kids depending on me. Excess skin seems to be genetic and apparently stretch marks an indicator of skin elasticity. So far so good...but I did get stretch marks during puberty so I really don't know how things will pan out. My mum and sister were fine but then they didn't have twins! I just don't think I could bear having an 'apron' or wrinkly skin...I'm sadly a bit too vain!!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hera said:


> Do you know if she'll go for implants or a lift? I'm confident that I'll get a lift but depending on how 'empty' they are, I may also get small implants too. I'm kind of seeing it as a gift to myself after all I will have been through  Finding the money might be tough though!! I'll start saving next year.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...


 She will be getting a lift - they are still big enough. She breastfed for 6months


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Hera said:


> Do you know if she'll go for implants or a lift? I'm confident that I'll get a lift but depending on how 'empty' they are, I may also get small implants too. I'm kind of seeing it as a gift to myself after all I will have been through  Finding the money might be tough though!! I'll start saving next year.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...


 You will be a great mum, and am sure Lorian will be an excellent dad too. It's a life changer for sure. It can be stress-full, but the love, memories, the bond, it's indescribable to someone who hasn't gone through it.

Leaving the house becomes a right mission in the first year though, it's like a military exercise getting everything together! Don't take for granted all the freedom you both still have atm. Have as much sex a possible. go out on dates, walks on the beach, cinema etc. And get a much lazy lay in's as possible. You can kiss all that good bye in a few months


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Archaic said:


> You will be a great mum, and am sure Lorian will be an excellent dad too. It's a life changer for sure. It can be stress-full, but the love, memories, the bond, it's indescribable to someone who hasn't gone through it.
> 
> Leaving the house becomes a right mission in the first year though, it's like a military exercise getting everything together! Don't take for granted all the freedom you both still have atm. Have as much sex a possible. go out on dates, walks on the beach, cinema etc. And get a much lazy lay in's as possible. You can kiss all that good bye in a few months


 I think that in a way, we're fortunate to have had 8 years together without kids...to focus on career, health and enjoy our time just as a couple. It came to a point where we were just well and truly ready to create a family  So I don't think we'll ever feel like we didn't make the most of our time pre-kids. And fortunately for us, we don't really go out often or even go on holiday! :lol: So that aspect of our lives shouldn't be affected too much. But it will certainly be fun trying to take two babies out at once!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'm not sure if it's the reduced meat and dairy or if the babies have changed position, but ever since changing my diet the acid reflux has dramatically reduced! And I also feel better within myself. Even hubby commented that I suddenly look less tired. I'm actually craving more vegan meals so perhaps this is something that works for my make up. I am still having a small portion of lean meat a day and also milk...got to make sure my babies pile on the fat!

I'm obviously not losing any of the weight I've gained...nature will fight me on that! But I'm certainly not gaining anything (other than my bump!) and my diet is well set up for weight loss once their born  I'm feeling optimistic


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Little update...pics of 35 week twin bump:

With the exception of fluid build up (from carrying an extra 4 liters of blood) the rest of my body hasn't really gotten much bigger over the past few months. My thighs got bigger instantly at the beginning but everything else seems to have stayed reasonably the same...although a bit puffy! My bump however is so incredibly heavy! It weighs around 1 1/2 stone and I'm getting fed up!

I had no idea how much my rib cage would expand...I've gone from a 30 to a 36 bra band to accommodate my guts...and it makes me look generally bigger which I hate! Can't wait til my guts can go back to where they're supposed to be!!

Babies are booked in for c-section in just over 2 weeks' time but I have a feeling they're gonna come early! Cannot wait to get my figure back! I'll set up a new journal when I'm recovered from the surgery and start tracking progress


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck with everything ... :thumb xx


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Best of luck, and you look utterly lovely ......awwweee.....give those little lodgers a gentle pat from me...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Best of luck, and you look utterly lovely ......awwweee.....give those little lodgers a gentle pat from me...


 Thank you flubs. I've purposefully hidden the rest of my body in the pics! :lol: I really don't like my shape!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well I finally weighed myself today and have learned that I've gained a total 3 1/2 stone. The bump is approximately 1.5 stone and the extra blood is around 9lbs, so that means I have just over 1 1/4 stone to lose of my own bodyweight once I've had the babies. I've actually gained pretty much exactly what's recommended to ensure healthy twins so that's good.

I'm confident I can lose the weight in perhaps 6 months...the issue will be whether my skin will return to normal and if I'll find time and motivation to build muscle when juggling 2 babies and a business.

I'm actually quite excited about the challenge...almost impatient to get started! I've felt so intolerant of not being able to control my body!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

3 more days!! And I can finally have my body back  (with the exception of my breasts! :lol: )


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Best of luck and hope that this new adventure goes fantastically well for you both x


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Best of luck and hope that this new adventure goes fantastically well for you both x


 Thank you


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hera said:


> 3 more days!! And I can finally have my body back  (with the exception of my breasts! :lol: )


 Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek! And

gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!

xx


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Good luck with the birth of the twins @Hera.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

herc said:


> Good luck with the birth of the twins @Hera.


 Thank you  It'll be a c-section due to some risks so my recovery will be a little different to if it were a natural birth.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hera said:


> 3 more days!! And I can finally have my body back  (with the exception of my breasts! :lol: )


 Hope all goes well ! :thumb


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

New thread here  :

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/291806-pursuit-of-my-pre-twin-bump-figure/?do=embed


----------

